# Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2016)

*Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich stolpere gerade über diesen Artikel und komme ins Grübeln:
Katastrophenfall: Bevolkerung soll Vorrate anlegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich rede zwar schon lange davon, das die friedliche Zeit Europas dem Ende zu geht, zu ausgeprägt und häufig kommen Konflikte an unsere Grenzen vor, denke ich an Jugoslaxien, Ukraine, Türkei und Syrien, und trotzdem ist der abendliche Disput beim Bier etwas anderes als eine offizielle Stellungnahme der Regierung.

Was braut sich da zusammen?


----------



## T-Drive (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



> heiße es in dem vom Bundesinnenministerium erarbeiteten Text.



Von denen hört man ja öfter mal ein "Büroversehen"

Wie der Härr, so sein Gschärr 

Vlt. steckt ja auch Siechmaa dahinter, der jobbt doch nebenher bei Tengelmann hab ich gehört


----------



## tsd560ti (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Für mich (2000 geboren, also von Kaltem Krieg / Jugoslawien Krieg nichts mitbekommen) ist es unvorstellbar, dass hier ein Krieg unter Armeen ausbrechen sollte, zwischen welchen Staaten sollte so etwas passieren?  Worum sollte man kämpfen?

Ist ein Krieg in der digitalen Welt (oder wie man es nennen möchte) wahrscheinlicher, die Steuerung von AKWs mal als potenzielle Gefährdung in so einem Fall genannt.
Vor allem der Widerspruch einer unwahrscheinlichen konventionellen Landesverteidigung und einer Notwendigkeit des Bevoratens unabhängig davon bringt mich zu dem Gedanken.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was braut sich da zusammen?



Gar nichts.
Es wird nur Angst geschürt, damit die Leute irgendeinen Unsinn kaufen. Wie immer.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was braut sich da zusammen?


TTIP


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Für mich (2000 geboren, also von Kaltem Krieg / Jugoslawien Krieg nichts mitbekommen) ist es unvorstellbar, dass hier ein Krieg unter Armeen ausbrechen sollte, zwischen welchen Staaten sollte so etwas passieren?  Worum sollte man kämpfen?


Z.B. um den pleitigen Kuchen Ukraine könnte gekämpft werden.
Was passiert da gerade an der Grenze und wer wird sich die Nato
 bei einer offiziellen Kriegserklärung und einem Eroberungsfeldzug 
verhalten?   

Keine Ahnung...  



Threshold schrieb:


> Gar nichts.
> Es wird nur Angst geschürt, damit die Leute irgendeinen Unsinn kaufen. Wie immer.


Ein paar Dosen in den Keller zu stellen ist nicht sonderlich teuer oder 
aufwendig. Vom Rotwein alleine würde ich zwar lange überleben, aber wie. 
hihihihiihihi äh...

Viel wichtiger finde ich es, entsprechende Fortbewegungsmittel parat zu haben,
also immer ein gutes Fahrrad und Anhänger, idealerweise ein altes Fahrzeug
ohne Elektronik, welches auch nach einem EMP-Schlag auf Berlin noch fährt. 
Ich wollte mir darum noch irgend eine uralt Schlurre von Motorrad hinstellen,
nach schön mit Zündkontakten und Kickstarter. Sicher is sicher...


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein paar Dosen in den Keller zu stellen ist nicht sonderlich teuer oder
> aufwendig. Vom Rotwein alleine würde ich zwar lange überleben, aber wie.
> hihihihiihihi äh...



Ich kann mich noch an Tschernobyl erinnern.
Da wurde Angst geschürt ohne Ende. die Gasmasken waren in Null Komma nix ausverkauft. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger finde ich es, entsprechende Fortbewegungsmittel parat zu haben,
> also immer ein gutes Fahrrad und Anhänger, idealerweise ein altes Fahrzeug
> ohne Elektronik, welches auch nach einem EMP-Schlag auf Berlin noch fährt.
> Ich wollte mir darum noch irgend eine uralt Schlurre von Motorrad hinstellen,
> nach schön mit Zündkontakten und Kickstarter. Sicher is sicher...



EMP?
Wo soll der denn herkommen? 
Aliens?


----------



## Gast20170724 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> EMP?
> Wo soll der denn herkommen?
> Aliens?


Unser Apokalypse-Fernsehsender N24 hat uns vielschichtig und differenziert gelehrt, dass man dazu eine Atombombe im All zünden müsste. Natürlich sind die Aliens dann nur einen Steinwurf entfernt, sagen die zumindest die UFO-Akten (auch irgendso eine N24-Doku).


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Unser Apokalypse-Fernsehsender N24 hat uns vielschichtig und differenziert gelehrt, dass man dazu eine Atombombe im All zünden müsste.



Wieso im All ? Die kann auch auf dem Boden platzen, dann ist Schluß mit Nintendo&Co. Da wären auch noch Sonnenstürme zu erwähnen, die so stark sind um unser Magnetfeld zu überwinden , oder äußerst selten aber möglich, ein Gammablitz der ausgerechnet unsere blaue Kugel trifft.

Egal was, die Führung wäre mit jeder Situation überfordert ... Also ab nach Aldi und Dauerkekse bunkern.


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Gar nix braut sich hier zusammen!
Die haben nur den alten Notfallplan, den es schon seit "zig" Jahren gibt, überarbeitet.

Zivilverteidigung – Bundesregierung veroffentlicht neuen Notfallplan fur Katastrophen und Terror – LVZ - Leipziger Volkszeitung

Bundesamt fur Bevolkerungsschutz und Katastrophenhilfe  -  Vorsorge fur den Katastrophenfall

Im übrigen sind die "Survival Videos" auf DMAX ganz hilfreich


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Genau! Es bringt nämlich wenig, wenn in dem bisherigen Notfallplänen der Bevölkerung im Falle einer Katastrophe geraten wird, den Bunker in der Bundeshauptstadt Bonn(!) aufzusuchen, wenn dieser inzwischen ein Museum ist. 

Daran gearbeitet wird schon seit Jahren, teilweise sind die Informationen in den ab Mittwoch erhältlichen Broschüren auch schon vier Jahre alt.

Aber war klar, dass nun auch gerne die Leute aufgescheucht werden und genauso klar war es, dass bei Facebook/Instagram/Twitter/Snapchat & Co irgendein Käse verbreitet (und geglaubt  ) wird.


----------



## XiruFTW (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Ich vermute auch, dass viele hier zu viel reininterpretieren. Die "aktuellen" Pläne sind soweit ich weiß aus den 60/70er Jahren und dementsprechend mehr als obsolet. Da ist es nur sinnig, dass man die mal überarbeitet.
Zu den Hamsterkäufen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich meistens ohnehin mit einem Einkauf recht lange zehren kann. Ein paar Konserven im Schrank zu haben ist nie schlecht, sei es für Festivals oder die spontane Faulheit.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Ich werde mich jetzt wohl kaum mit Fressalien eindecken, aber man sollte nicht alles so schnell ins lächerliche ziehen. Viele (auch ich) halten einen Konflikt in unserem Land für unmöglich, aber das heißt nicht das es einen geben könnte. Es gibt z.Z genug Bekloppte auf der Welt, und wie sagt man so schön nichts ist unmöglich. Nordkorea z.B droht ja immer wieder gerne mit Angriff oder Atomschlag. Was ist wenn der Irre das wirklich mal machen sollte ? Wie verhalten sich dann die anderen Staaten z.B China ? Das könnte dann alles sehr schnell eskalieren. Ukraine ist auch so eine Sache, was passiert wenn Russland aggressiver gegen die Ukraine vorgeht ? Wie reagiert die Nato ?

Naja das sind natürlich alles nur Worst Case Szenarios, und ich hoffe das nichts von alledem eintrifft. Trotzdem ist die momentane Lage mancherorts sehr brisant.


----------



## Grestorn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Wenn es zu einem Atomschlag (oder einer Invasion Erdogans ) kommen sollte, dann ist es auch nicht mehr von Bedeutung, ob ich vorher einen Großeinkauf gemacht habe oder nicht. Die Folgen sind dann eh sehr langfristig und nicht auf 10 Tage begrenzt.


----------



## Körschgen (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Da nimmt man sich ja gleich den Spaß am Leveln und Looten...
Nee zu einfach will ich es auch nich haben...


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Genau! Wer hat wohl mehr Spaß am überleben? Der Typ aus Krieg der Welten, der da im Keller sitzt, oder die beiden aus the road? 
Nehmen wir lieber Zombieland als Beispiel.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Oder "This War of Mine", bzw im schlimmsten Falle nach einigen Atomschlägen Ark. 

Aber "Spaß" beiseite, bei den ganzen Notfallplänen geht es ja nicht unbedingt ausschließlich umBedrohungen durch Kriege oder Terrorismus, sondern auch um einen Ausfall der Strom-, Gas-, Wasser- und Treibstoffversorgung.

Empfehle dazu den Roman "Black Out". Wirklich lesenswert.

Wenn man sich die Einkauferei vor und nach Feiertagen mal so anschaut, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen, was schon nur eine Woche ohne funktionierendes Energieversorgung in ganz Deutschland/Europa (Tankstellen benötigen ebenso wie Geldautomaten auch Strom) bedeuten würde und welches Chaos ganz schnell herrschen würde. Ruck-zuck wären die Geschäfte leergefegt.

Wobei man meiner Meinung nach deshalb auch nicht zum Prepper werden muss.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber "Spaß" beiseite, bei den ganzen Notfallplänen geht es ja nicht unbedingt ausschließlich umBedrohungen durch Kriege oder Terrorismus, sondern auch um einen Ausfall der Strom-, Gas-, Wasser- und Treibstoffversorgung.


Wenn man sich die (langtägigen) _Katastrophen_ anschaut, die es hier in Deutschland in den letzten Jahren gegeben hat und in deren Zuge es zum Ausfall von Strom und Wasser gekommen ist, dann waren die sowieso nicht Kriegs- oder Terrorbedingt, sondern weil der Himmel weinte, die Gewalten zürnten und man (u.a.) Überflutungsgebiete zugebaut hat.

PS: Darf bei keiner Vorsorge fehlen: http://cdn.thegreenestdollar.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/13campsite-outhouse.gif


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn es zu einem Atomschlag (oder einer Invasion Erdogans ) kommen sollte, dann ist es auch nicht mehr von Bedeutung, ob ich vorher einen Großeinkauf gemacht habe oder nicht. Die Folgen sind dann eh sehr langfristig und nicht auf 10 Tage begrenzt.



Keine Angst, die Invasion wird spätestens vor Wien gestoppt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Gar nix braut sich hier zusammen!
> Die haben nur den alten Notfallplan, den es schon seit "zig" Jahren gibt, überarbeitet.


Aber was hat sich zu 1989 verändert? Danach wurde die gesamte Infrastruktur des Zivilschutz demontiert, von deinstallierten Sirenen über geschlossene Bunker. Was ist jetzt anders, oder ist es nur die banale Erkenntnis, dass immer mal etwas passieren kann?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wenn mal was passiert dann stehen wir ohne Bunker da, zumindest bei mir. Die sind alle schon seit Ewigkeiten stillgelegt, wenn das nicht mal ein Fehler ist. Selbst wenn nie was passieren sollte, kann es nicht schaden sowas zu haben.

Wir haben hier ja noch nicht mal eine Metro, sonst könnte man es sich wenigstens dort gemütlich machen, alla Metro 2033


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt anders, oder ist es nur die banale Erkenntnis, dass immer mal etwas passieren kann?


Nach den Unwetter- und Hochwasserereignissen der letzten Jahre, wahrscheinlich das. Der Mensch vergisst halt leider schnell. 50 Jahre nichts gewesen? Da wird wohl auch in Zukunft nichts mehr kommen, also sparen wir beim Unterhalt und Instandsetzung von Deichen und weg mit den Sirenen, Bauverboten in Überschwemmungsgebieten, etc.

(Wobei ich ja froh bin, das hier in der Erfurter Gegend auf den Dörfern noch Sirenen sind, die auch einmal pro Woche getestet werden.)


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wenn mal was passiert dann stehen wir ohne Bunker da, zumindest bei mir. Die sind alle schon seit Ewigkeiten stillgelegt, wenn das nicht mal ein Fehler ist. Selbst wenn nie was passieren sollte, kann es nicht schaden sowas zu haben.Wir haben hier ja noch nicht mal eine Metro, sonst könnte man es sich wenigstens dort gemütlich machen, alla Metro 2033



Mal angenommen es knallt wirklich und du überlebst in einem Bunker tatsächlich einen oder DEN Atomschlag. Was dann ?
Das bedeutet eigentlich nur späteres, langsameres/qualvolleres sterben. Dann lieber Schweißerbrille auf und den Blitz betrachten.

P.S.

Die gute ABC-Abwehrplane nicht vergessen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Mal angenommen es knallt wirklich und du überlebst in einem Bunker tatsächlich einen oder DEN Atomschlag. Was dann ?
> Das bedeutet eigentlich nur späteres, langsameres/qualvolleres sterben. Dann lieber Schweißerbrille auf und den Blitz betrachten.



Bei Atomschlag ist natürlich Game Over, aber bei normalen Bomben würde ein Bunker schon helfen. Ein normaler Keller wird da nicht viel bringen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



XiruFTW schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass viele hier zu viel reininterpretieren.


Eine Möglichkeit, aber es gibt zu viele Nachrichten in der Richtung. Wen hat jemals der Zustand unserer Truppe interessiert? Und jetzt wird über jeden kleinen Popanz berichtet, seit Jahren. um mehr Geld für Angriffswaffen freischalten zu können, ohne das es in der Bevölkerung rumort. Warum werden wieder Feindbilder aufgebaut? Auch das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch Presse und Politik. Helmut Schmidt war einer der letzten, der noch recht sachlich über die Situation mit Russland argumentierte und ebenso die westlichen Provokationen und Vertragsbrüche anprangerte.

Natürlich ist Zivilschutz erst einmal gegen Katastrophen, aber dann wäre es viel sinnvoller, die bekannten Pläne und Versicherungsdaten über die lokale Wahrscheinlichkeit von z.B. Flutkatastrophen zu veröffentlichen. Da würden sich einige wundern und andere hätten wieder ihre Ruhe. Ich hier z.B. auf dem "Hohen Ufer" ähh "Hann Over" bin da ziemlich sicher, andere weniger. In Spektrum der Wissenschaft wurden in einer der letzten Ausgaben partiell für einige Beispiele von Flutgebieten genau gezeigt, dass wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen jene die Gebiete als hoch gefährdet detektiert hatten, die auch betroffen waren.




nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wenn mal was passiert dann stehen wir ohne Bunker da, zumindest bei mir. Die sind alle schon seit Ewigkeiten stillgelegt, wenn das nicht mal ein Fehler ist. Selbst wenn nie was passieren sollte, kann es nicht schaden sowas zu haben.


Bei uns verkommen Schulen und Universitäten, weil kein Geld zur Unterhaltung da sein soll. Und dann willst Du flächendeckend für 80 Millionen Menschen unterirdiche Schlafgelegenheiten vor- und instaltenhalten? Dagegen sind Container oder Leichtbauhäuser für 2 Millionen wirkliche Kriegsflüchtlinge kostenmäßig ein Klacks und gehen in Richtung Peanuts.


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Bomben ? Welche Bomben ? Wenn eine konventionelle Invasion stattfinden sollte rollt die durch von der Maas bis an die Memel oder umgekehrt. 

Unsere Soldaten holen grade ihre Kleinen ab im BW-Kinderhort.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Wenn eine konventionelle Invasion stattfinden sollte rollt die durch von der Maas bis an die Memel oder umgekehrt.


Das hat uns seinerzeit aber auch schon Verteidigungsminister Leber (ich glaube den kennt keiner mehr außer mir) sehr treffend erklärt. Die Russen schaffen das nur in einem Tag bis nach Bonn, wenn ihnen die Bundeswehr den Weg zeigt und den Verkahr absperrt.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich werde mich jetzt wohl kaum mit Fressalien eindecken, .


Sieben Dosen Ravioli pro Person in den Keller zu stellen und einen sechser Träger Wasser vorzuhalten ist nun weder eine Investition noch sonst irgendwie ein problem. Ich habe in Kühlschrank und Speisekammer immer für eine Woche gutes Essen und min. zwei Wochen Kalolierenbedarf decken genug. Wichtig ist dabei nur, für den Campingkocher zwei bis drei Gaskatuschen im Haus zu haben. Aber auch die werden nicht schlecht.


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Den kenn ich auch noch, war glaubich der Vorgänger vom Scholz, bei dem ich gedient habe.

Heute brauchen die Russen länger, die vielen Baustellen und Umleitungen ...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei uns verkommen Schulen und Universitäten, weil kein Geld zur Unterhaltung da sein soll. Und dann willst Du flächendeckend für 80 Millionen Menschen unterirdiche Schlafgelegenheiten vor- und instaltenhalten? Dagegen sind Container oder Leichtbauhäuser für 2 Millionen wirkliche Kriegsflüchtlinge kostenmäßig ein Klacks und gehen in Richtung Peanuts.



Früher ging das doch auch, aber flächendeckend wird wohl nicht möglich sein. Das Geld mittlerweile wichtiger ist als Menschen sieht man ja immer wieder. Natürlich gebe ich dir recht das Schulen & Co wichtiger sind, hier in NRW verkommt ja auch alles. Manche Straßen sind kaum noch befahrbar, es sei denn du hast einen Jeep. Von den Brücken will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Früher ging das doch auch.


Früher hatten wir eine soziale Marktwirtschaft und das Gehaltsverhältnis 1:10 von Arbeiter zu Geschäftsführer wurde eingehalten. Heute sind wir, vergleicht man das unterste Ganztagseinkommen bei VW mit dem Vorstandsvorsitzendem bei 1:1000. Die freien Finanzmittel sammeln sich heute bei den oberen 5%, der Staat sieht immer weniger, die Infrastruktur wird gerade noch so erhalten. Heute ist es schon eine riesige Anstrengung, jedem Haushalt ein Glasfaserkabel zu geben. Früher wurden Straßen gebaut, Wasserrohre verlegt, Telefon und Abwasser. So ändern sich die Zeiten.

Aber die Bevölkerung reagiert sofort:
Nach Kaufempfehlung durch Regierung: Hamster deutschlandweit restlos vergriffen


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Dass diese Meldung gerade von der Bundesregierung kommt, die diese Situation zum größten Teil herbeigeführt (durch kurzsichtige, bürgerfeindliche Tagespolitik im Inneren, schlechte Außenpolitik) und  zu verantworten hat, finde ich irgendwie äußerst zynisch. Das ist einfach so dreist, dass mir sonst nichts dazu einfällt.

Eine gewisse Menge an Vorräten ist grundsätzlich nie verkehrt. Der Erhalt der untersten beiden Bedürfnisse der Maslowschen Bedürfnispyramide sollte niemals außerhalb der Eigenverantwortlichkeit liegen.
Ist bei Lebensmitteln das gleiche wie bei Waffen: Lieber haben und nicht einsetzen müssen, als im Ernstfall aufgeschmissen zu sein.

20kg Pasta und 5kg Thunfisch werden durchgehend gebunkert. 
Vielleicht sollten die Fahrzeuge demnächst auch durchgehend vollgetankt sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> 20kg Pasta und 5kg Thunfisch werden durchgehend gebunkert.



Ein Vorrat an Klopapier ist mir wichtig. 
Bananenblätter kriegst du ja nirgendwo mehr.


----------



## Captn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ihr macht euch da, denke ich ein wenig zu viel Gedanken. Wenn es soweit ist, kann man immer noch den paranoiden Nachbarn erschlagen und sich über dessen Vorräte hermachen .


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wir kennen ja alle Endzeit Filme.
Es wird der überleben, der die meiste Munition und den meisten Kraftstoff hat -- denn die fetten Endzeit Autos fressen Sprit ohne Ende.


----------



## Captn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Da hilft wohl nur noch ein Hybrid .


----------



## tsd560ti (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir kennen ja alle Endzeit Filme.
> Es wird der überleben, der die meiste Munition und den meisten Kraftstoff hat -- denn die fetten Endzeit Autos fressen Sprit ohne Ende.


Wenn das ein Kriterium ist sind wir mit unserem Golf mit 4Gang Automatik prima aufgestellt


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Vorrat an Klopapier ist mir wichtig.
> Bananenblätter kriegst du ja nirgendwo mehr.


Ich habe als Jugendlicher bereits Erfahrungen im heimischen Wald gesammelt und war bei der Bundeswehr Jäger, sodass ich weiß, dass es geeignete grüne Popo-Blätter gibt. 
Im ÜLE haben wir sogar gelernt, wie man Wasser aus Wurzeln gewinnt oder Fallen für Wildtiere stellt. 
Das war sogar noch vor Bear Grylls in Deutschland. ^^ 



Captn schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch da, denke ich ein wenig zu viel Gedanken. Wenn es soweit ist, kann man immer noch den paranoiden Nachbarn erschlagen und sich über dessen Vorräte hermachen .


Das will ich sehen.  
Ich habe mit Schwertkampf angefangen, da ich denke, dass normaler Kampfsport nicht reicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir kennen ja alle Endzeit Filme.
> Es wird der überleben, der die meiste Munition und den meisten Kraftstoff hat -- denn die fetten Endzeit Autos fressen Sprit ohne Ende.


Deswegen ein Motorrad, falls es schnell gehen muss und sonst ein Smart. Da passt auf beides dann genau ein Weibchen drauf. 

Wie gesagt, vorbereitet zu sein kostet nicht wirklich etwas. Sobald man es ist, braucht man sich auch nicht ständig weitere Gedanken zu machen.
Immer blöd, wenn die Fluchtwege erst nach dem Brand gekennzeichnet werden.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Vorrat an Klopapier ist mir wichtig.



Gut, vlt. bei dir 

Ich werde wohl eher noch ein paar Kästen Bier bunkern


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl eher noch ein paar Kästen Bier bunkern


Ein paar bloß?
Ich würde jeden Kasten meiner Lieblingssorten in jedem Getränkemarkt in der Nähe abgreifen.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Mal ganz ernsthaft jetzt: weiß die Bundesregierung etwas was wir nicht wissen? Oder wie kommen die auf diese bescheuerte Idee?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal ganz ernsthaft jetzt: weiß die Bundesregierung etwas was wir nicht wissen? Oder wie kommen die auf diese bescheuerte Idee?



Um Thomas de Maizière zu zitieren: "Das würde die Bürger verunsichern" 


@T

Ist bald wieder ein verlängertes Wochenende, wo die Leute 3-4 Tage nicht einkaufen können


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Um Thomas de Maizière zu zitieren: "Das würde die Bürger verunsichern"


Wieso nicht den guten Justizclown Heiko zitieren? "Es gibt kein Recht auf Sicherheit."


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal ganz ernsthaft jetzt: weiß die Bundesregierung etwas was wir nicht wissen? Oder wie kommen die auf diese bescheuerte Idee?


Es wäre schlimm wenn sie nicht mehr wissen würden als wir. Das ist schließlich Teil ihrer Verantwortung.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es wäre schlimm wenn sie nicht mehr wissen würden als wir. Das ist schließlich Teil ihrer Verantwortung.


Das ist mir klar. Aber in der Vergangenheit war der Kurs ja eher "Verunsicherungen zu vermeiden". Deswegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum die Bundesregierung jetzt zu solchen Aktionen rät. Wegen einer allgemein höheren Bedrohungslage? Die Begründungen sind doch ein Witz.


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber in der Vergangenheit war der Kurs ja eher "Verunsicherungen zu vermeiden". Deswegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum die Bundesregierung jetzt zu solchen Aktionen rät. Wegen einer allgemein höheren Bedrohungslage? Die Begründungen sind doch ein Witz.



Es wird die meisten nicht beunruhigen, aber warum nicht kurz an sowas erinnern, es kann teilweise richtig schnell gehen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Vielleicht haben sie abgewogen was mehr verunsichert. Entweder nur zu Käufen raten, oder erzählen warum. Letzteres würde mMn mehr Menschen ängstigen.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es wird die meisten nicht beunruhigen, aber warum nicht kurz an sowas erinnern, es kann teilweise richtig schnell gehen.


Aber was hat sich denn an der allgemeinen Bedrohungslage wirklich geändert in den letzten Jahren? Die Dinge die aufgezählt wurden sind doch nicht neu.


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber was hat sich denn an der allgemeinen Bedrohungslage wirklich geändert in den letzten Jahren? Die Dinge die aufgezählt wurden sind doch nicht neu.


Viele wissen nicht wie anfällig unser Stromnetz wirklich ist. Und ohne Strom funktioniert halt nix mehr. Es muss kein Terroranschlag sein, sondern einfach nur ein Fehler oder technischer Defekt sein.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber was hat sich denn an der allgemeinen Bedrohungslage wirklich geändert in den letzten Jahren? Die Dinge die aufgezählt wurden sind doch nicht neu.


Na, Selbstmordattentate gab es bei uns früher noch nicht und sofern geplant, wurden sie zumindest erfolgreicher verhindert.
Einfach mal schauen, was mittlerweile an Bahnhöfen patrouilliert. Ohne Grund wird das nicht sein.
Das vermittelt nicht das Gefühl von Sicherheit, sondern zeigt, dass es konkrete Gefahren gibt.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ja ok, ein Stromausfall wäre wirklich fatal. Aber die Gefahr ist auch nicht neu.


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Interessant ist eigentlich nur die momentane Haltung der Türken gegenüber unserer Regierung. Also das ist das einzige wo sich offensichtlich etwas geändert hat in letzter Zeit.

Allgemein finde ich wird heutzutage aber alles etwas überdramatisiert. Wenn früher einer im Zug auf andere losgegangen ist, dann war das schlicht und ergreifend ein Mörder/Verbrecher mit sozialen Problemen. Jetzt ist das gleich ein Terrorist der unsere Infrastruktur bedroht.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn früher einer im Zug auf andere losgegangen ist, dann war das schlicht und ergreifend ein Mörder/Verbrecher mit sozialen Problemen. Jetzt ist das gleich ein Terrorist der unsere Infrastruktur bedroht.


Ist der Trend in den Medien nicht genau gegenläufig? Aus jedem Terroristen wird ein psychisch verwirrter Einzeltäter gemacht, sofern sich kein Bezug zum Rechtsradikalismus herstellen lässt.
Möchte jemand tatsächlich behaupten, dass das in Frankreich keine regelmäßigen Terrorakte sind und es früher auch so häufig dazu kam? Das stimmt einfach nicht.
Ebenso gab es in Israel früher nicht täglich Messerattacken auf Zivilisten oder durchgehend Bombenattentate in der Türkei.


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ist der Trend in den Medien nicht genau gegenläufig? Aus jedem Terroristen wird ein psychisch verwirrter Einzeltäter gemacht, sofern sich kein Bezug zum Rechtsradikalismus herstellen lässt.
> Möchte jemand tatsächlich behaupten, dass das in Frankreich keine regelmäßigen Terrorakte sind und es früher auch so häufig dazu kam? Das stimmt einfach nicht.
> Ebenso gab es in Israel früher nicht täglich Messerattacken auf Zivilisten oder durchgehend Bombenattentate in der Türkei.


Trotzdem sind diese Irren keine Terroristen wie diejenigen in Frankreich. 



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Na, Selbstmordattentate gab es bei uns früher noch nicht und sofern geplant, wurden sie zumindest erfolgreicher verhindert.
> Einfach mal schauen, was mittlerweile an Bahnhöfen patrouilliert. Ohne Grund wird das nicht sein.
> Das vermittelt nicht das Gefühl von Sicherheit, sondern zeigt, dass es konkrete Gefahren gibt.


Aber die allermeisten Bürger beruhigt es, dass Präsenz gezeigt wird. 
Klar gibt es einen Grund für die erhöhte Sicherheit, aber mehr Sicherheitspersonal auf den Straßen steht nicht unbedingt mit Hamsterkäufen im Zusammenhang. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ok, ein Stromausfall wäre wirklich fatal. Aber die Gefahr ist auch nicht neu.


Stimmt, die Gefahr ist nicht neu, und gerade deswegen, weil man mit dieser Gefahr zu leben gelernt hat ist es umso wichtiger, sich das kurz in Erinnerung zu rufen. Denn wenn etwas passiert, ist es meist viel zu spät. 
Man hat leider das Gefühl von wegen "es wird schon nichts passieren", die Routine ist überall gefährlich und umso schlimmer ist es, wenn dann etwas passiert.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind diese Irren keine Terroristen wie diejenigen in Frankreich.


Fakt ist, dass der IS sich zu den Attentaten bekennt. Ob das wirklich im Zusammenhang steht, ist eine andere Sache.
Das Selbstmordattentat in Bayern ist dem IS mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zuzuschreiben.
Dass die Terroristen zum Teil in Deutschland hausen und sich hier ihre Waffen besorgen, bevor sie im Anschluss in Frankreich agieren, ist dann auch unwichtig.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber die allermeisten Bürger beruhigt es, dass Präsenz gezeigt wird.
> Klar gibt es einen Grund für die erhöhte Sicherheit, aber mehr Sicherheitspersonal auf den Straßen steht nicht unbedingt mit Hamsterkäufen im Zusammenhang.


Das sagst du, weil du mit den meisten Bürgern gesprochen hast?
Es spricht für eine konkretere Gefahrenlage und das ist alles andere als beruhigend.

Mich beruhigt auch nicht, dass die Amis überall an Russlands Grenzen Raketen aufbauen. Findest du das beruhigend?


----------



## Grestorn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der IS sich zu den Attentaten bekennt. Ob das wirklich im Zusammenhang steht, ist eine andere Sache.
> Das Selbstmordattentat in Bayern ist dem IS mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zuzuschreiben.



Meinst Du das in Ansbach oder das in München?


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Meinst Du das in Ansbach oder das in München?


Ein Selbstmordattentat gab es bisher doch nur in Ansbach.
Der in München richtete sich im Anschluss selbst hin.


----------



## Grestorn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Sich selbst zu richten ist kein Selbstmord? Egal, bei Ansbach stimme ich Dir jedenfalls zu mit dem Zusammenhang zum IS, für den Münchner hätte ich entschieden widersprochen.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sich selbst zu richten ist kein Selbstmord? Egal, bei Ansbach stimme ich Dir jedenfalls zu mit dem Zusammenhang zum IS, für den Münchner hätte ich entschieden widersprochen.


Es ist kein Selbstmordattentat. Natürlich bleibt es Selbstmord. Meinem Verständnis nach stirbt ein Selbstmordattentäter zeitgleich mit seinen Opfern auf die gleiche Weise.
Macht die Tat natürlich nicht weniger verabscheuungswürdig.


----------



## Captn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen.
> Ich habe mit Schwertkampf angefangen, da ich denke, dass normaler Kampfsport nicht reicht.



Der Spaten aus dem Schuppen sollte dafür ausreichen .


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Captn schrieb:


> Der Spaten aus dem Schuppen sollte dafür ausreichen .


Gegen Zombies vielleicht. ²

So ein Spaten ist aber generell eine gute Anschaffung, wo wir grade beim Thema sind.
Holzkohle ist auch nicht verkehrt, wenn man sie trocken lagern kann.


----------



## Captn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Da würde sicher unser Holzschuppen und Kamin ja auf Dauer mal lohnen .

So wie ich das gelernt habe, ist ein Messer im Nahkampf aber immer noch die beste Wahl . Alles andere benötigt zu lange zum Ausholen ^^.


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Gegen Zombies vielleicht. ²
> 
> So ein Spaten ist aber generell eine gute Anschaffung, wo wir grade beim Thema sind.
> Holzkohle ist auch nicht verkehrt, wenn man sie trocken lagern kann.



Wo du das gerade erwähnst:
Ich hab ja so einen irren chemtrail beobachtenden, Waffenverrückten mit Bunkern und gepanzertem Pickup inklusive SMG-Stand als Nachbarn. Der bereitet sich seit Jahren auf die Apokalypse durch Terror oder Zombies vor. Und natürlich auf das Gesetz des stärkeren dass dann herrscht, inklusive plündern. Da ich ihm beim Bau der meisten Vorrichtungen geholfen habe, hab ich natürlich Schwachstellen eingebaut. Seinen Bunker kann ich in Minuten verschweißen und das Fahrzeug hab ich ebenfalls vorbereitet um es gezielt lahm zu legen. Ansonsten bin ich ähnlich veranlagt wie Homer Simpson. Mir kann man etliche Male eine verpassen, ich falle nicht um. Ist im Notfall echt praktisch.


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Zombies in der Form von TWD oder 28 Days Later halte ich grundsätzlich für unwahrscheinlich.
Eher fallen Aliens über uns her und wenn das passiert, dann hilft weder ein Spaten noch ein SMG, dann können wir gleich alle einpacken.


----------



## Captn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Der Spaten war ja auch für den Hinterkopf des Nachbarn gedacht .


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Kommt auf die Alien an. Im Stil von Mars Attacks, oder Alien 1-4?


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hmm, ich denke da an _Half-Life_.

Gordon Freeman gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht, also auch niemand, der uns vor einem Advisor retten könnte.


----------



## Captn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hmm, dann braucht es wohl eher ein Brecheisen.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Alien an. Im Stil von Mars Attacks, oder Alien 1-4?



Weder noch. Die größte Bedrohung geht von Parasiten aus.
Parasiten werden die letzen Lebewesen sein -- und natürlich die Pilze.


----------



## Captn (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weder noch. Die größte Bedrohung geht von Parasiten aus.
> Parasiten werden die letzen Lebewesen sein -- und natürlich die Pilze.


Für sowas nehmen wir dann von jedem eine Blutprobe und halten einen heißen Draht hinein.


----------



## Gast20170724 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich hoffe mal, dass die hier vorbeikommenden Aliens uns als unwürdig betrachten und weiterziehen. Die Menschheit schafft es schon ganz alleine, sich selbst auszurotten.


----------



## T-Drive (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es wäre schlimm wenn sie nicht mehr wissen würden als wir. Das ist schließlich Teil ihrer Verantwortung.



Der war gut.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wenn Aliens kommen endet das eher wie bei Independance Day 1 oder Krieg der Welten (ohne das Happy End), aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass die hier vorbeikommenden Aliens uns als unwürdig betrachten und weiterziehen. Die Menschheit schafft es schon ganz alleine, sich selbst auszurotten.



Die werden uns wahrscheinlich irgendeinen Krankheitserreger unterjubeln, der hochspezialisiert ist, und nur Menschen tötet, so wie bei Plague Inc.


----------



## T-Drive (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Interstellar, oder gar intergalaktisch zu reisen, setzt gewaltige Intelligenz und Ressourcen voraus. Wenn da wirklich was kommt, kommts drauf an was sie wollen. Sinds friedliche Forscher, werden sie sich höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht zu erkennen geben. Von solchen Primaten mit ihrem Zerstörungspotential und Besitzgier lassen die bestimmt die Finger weg. Wenn sie Ressourcen suchen, was auch immer das für sie sein mag und das hier reichlich vorhanden ist, geht sehr schnell das Licht hier aus. Ob wir das mitkriegen, und wenn, ob wir dann wissen warum und woher es schießt bleibt abzuwarten. 

end of OT


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gar nichts.
> Es wird nur Angst geschürt, damit die Leute irgendeinen Unsinn kaufen. Wie immer.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Entweder das oder da meinte man mal wieder zu erklären was man den ganzen Tag so tut im Reichstag. Diesmal haben sie halt mal irgendein Papier neu entworfen was sie seit ende der 80er nicht mehr angepackt haben.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das ist auch meine vorrangige Vermutung. Also das mit dem mal irgendwas machen.

Zum kaufen anregen ist momentan ja unnötig. Die Kauflust der Deutschen ist ja auch so momentan noch überdurchschnittlich hoch.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die Lobbyisten wollen ja, dass dich die Politik dort hinführt, das richtige zu kaufen. 
Und wenn das Lobbyisten von Bunker Systemen sind, oder welche von Gasmasken und Trockenfleisch in Dosen, muss sich die Politik eben was ausdenken, damit die Leute kaufen.
Ebenso mussten sich damals, in den 90ern, die Geheimdienste neue Bedrohungen ausdenken, damit sie weiterhin Milliarden Gelder bekommen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich warte nur darauf das so ne komische Firma mit dem Namen Vault-Tec auftaucht


----------



## volvo242 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> EMP?
> Wo soll der denn herkommen?
> Aliens?



So lustig du dich darüber machst die USA hat schon Gewehrartige Prototypen,
aus einer Entfernung von bis zu 150 Fuss (ca. 45 Meter) legt das die Autoelektronik lahm



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Die Menschheit schafft es schon ganz alleine, sich selbst auszurotten.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> So lustig du dich darüber machst die USA hat schon Gewehrartige Prototypen,
> aus einer Entfernung von bis zu 150 Fuss (ca. 45 Meter) legt das die Autoelektronik lahm



Ich hab Eraser gesehen. Da hatte Arnie gleich zwei Railguns in den Händen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Captn schrieb:


> ..., ist ein Messer im Nahkampf ...





Two-Face schrieb:


> ...Zombies ...





nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> ...Wenn Aliens kommen ...





Threshold schrieb:


> ... Railguns ...


Liebe Killerspielespieler und Horrorfilme als Dokumentation Erlebende, 

ähhhh, es geht bei Euch gleich wieder um Mord und Totschlag. Auch wenn meine Kettensäge seit den ersten Tagen von Doom immer mit vollem Tank und scharfer Kette bereit liegt, denke ich viel mehr an Konflikte, die z.B. zur Abschaltung des GPS führen. Dann geht hier gar nichts mehr. Hat doch keiner, außen den paar Pfadfindern wie mir, oder der Handvoll Soldaten, noch gelernt zu navigieren oder eine Karte zu verstehen. Z.B. wenn ich irgendwem sage, er soll nach Norden gehen, sind die Augen groß oder wenn ich aus Uhrzeit und Mondansicht Norden ermittele, gibt es auch nur größere Gesichter, dabei zeigt die Mond doch wunderbar, wo die Sonne gerade stände.

Ohne GPS kommen 30% der Frachter nicht mehr an, 50% der LKW und 80% der Autofahrer verstopfen alles restlos. Dann braucht man keine Railgun, sondern Ruhe und was zu essen. Darum ja auch eine einfach Kettensäge... ach mist, zu viele Killerspiele gespielt...


----------



## Shortgamer (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wenn ich mir den Theard hier so anschaue, und die Beiträge dahinter, würde ich echt einigen Personen raten sich über die Krankheit Dysthymie schlau zu machen und ggf. Behandlung zu suchen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Schwerwiegende Anschuldigung! Ich hoffe du hast eine gute Erklärung dafür. Allgemein finde ich wird mit diesem Begriff heute viel zu schnell um sich geworfen.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich frage mich ja eher, auf wen sich das beziehen soll, obgleich es recht unbedeutend ist.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Letztendlich geht es wohl darum, das die heutige Regierung die Gefahrenlage nicht richtig einschätzen kann 

aufgrund der totgesparter Auslandsaufklärung

Es ist ein Armutszeugnis, wenn wir immer den Amis in den Arsch kriechen müssen,

um relevante Erkenntnisse zu bekommen


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Armutszeugnis, wenn wir immer den Amis in den Arsch kriechen müssen, um relevante Erkenntnisse zu bekommen


Dazu ist man als Vasall seinem Lehnsherren gegenüber verpflichtet.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> denke ich viel mehr an Konflikte, die z.B. zur Abschaltung des GPS führen. Dann geht hier gar nichts mehr. Hat doch keiner, außen den paar Pfadfindern wie mir, oder der Handvoll Soldaten, noch gelernt zu navigieren oder eine Karte zu verstehen. Z.B. wenn ich irgendwem sage, er soll nach Norden gehen, sind die Augen groß oder wenn ich auch Uhrzeit und Mond Norden ermittele, gibt es auch nur größere Gesichter, dabei zeigt die Mond doch wunderbar, wo die Sonne gerade stände.


Was? Ein Situation, in der kein Smartphone zur verfügung steht? Was ist denn dieses "Kompass", eine "Karte" oder "Uhr"? Wie soll ich denn ohne Google Maps die Himmelsrichtungen finden, wenn ich ohne nicht mal meinen Garten finde?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Theard hier so anschaue, und die Beiträge dahinter, würde ich echt einigen Personen raten sich über die Krankheit Dysthymie schlau zu machen und ggf. Behandlung zu suchen.


Ach, sieh mich an. Ein Hirn von der Größe eines Planeten, und man schickt mich, um Euch  Kommantare zu bringen. Nennt man das  vielleicht berufliche Erfüllung?


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Theard hier so anschaue, und die Beiträge dahinter, würde ich echt einigen Personen raten sich über die Krankheit Dysthymie schlau zu machen und ggf. Behandlung zu suchen.


Mal wieder ein Beweis, dass das Internet voller Möchtegernpsychoanalytiker ist.
Oder kann sonst wer einen logisch nachvollziehbaren Zusammenhang zwischen depressiver Verstimmung und den hiesigen Kommentaren herstellen? 
Nein?
Dacht ich mir.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Kommt der Spruch von deiner schicken, oder Brutzelseite?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder kann sonst wer einen logisch nachvollziehbaren Zusammenhang zwischen depressiver Verstimmung und den hiesigen Kommentaren herstellen?


Wir sehen die Welt negativ. Massiver Pessimismus und leichte Depression können zusammenhängen.
Endzeitstimmung ist ein typisches Thema von Depressiven.

Aber zurück zum Thema
Mir ging es hier aber mehr um Euren Eindruck, ob sich irgendwas zusammen braut. Ich habe keine Ahnung,
wie ich das Verhalten der Türkei, also besser gesagt von Erdowahn, einschätzen soll und ob er das Potenzial
hat, eine völlig destabile Zone vollendet in den totalen Krieg zu stürzen, oder ob er entgegen meiner Erwartung
die Region befriedet. Ebenso kenne ich von polnischen Kollegen ganz massive Angst vor einem russischen
Einfall. Keine Ahnung, ob da was dran ist. Aber ich finde die aktuelle Situation bedrohlicher im Sinne von von
unkalkulierbarer, als den kalten Krieg mit klaren und bekannten Fronten. 

Darum wollte ich das Ganze hier nur zum Anlass nehmen, ein wenig über potentielle Gefahrenquellen, wie 
islamischer Terror (halte ich für in jeder Hinsicht für überbewertet), Konflikt Türken-Kurden in Deutschland 
(den erlebte ich in den 80er Jahren schon ziemlich heiß mit Selbstverbrennungen, Morden etc.), das Verhältnis
zu Russland kann ich ganz schwer bewerten, auch da ist alles möglich im positiven wie negaqtiven Sinne, ebenso
bin ich mir immer noch unsicher, ob die USA Nordafrika bewußt destabilisert hat, oder ob sie einfach nur zu
naiv sind.

Wenn wir an 1945 zurückdenken, funktionert befriedung nur mit massivem Einstz von Bodentuppen. Ich will
nicht wissen, was an Mord, Vergewaltigung, Raub und Diebstahl hier im Land passiert wäre, hätten die Allierten
das zerbombteDeutschland politisch isoliert und alleine vor sich hin werkeln lassen, mit Drohnenangriffen und 
gezielten Bomben aus was auch immer, was irgendwem nicht gefällt. Ich glaube kaum, dass hier die Demokratie
entstanden wäre, die wir heute haben.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Zur Türkei habe ich momentan auch kein klares Bild, das weiß ich also nicht einzuschätzen.
Bei den Polen ist es anders. Die haben schon immer angst vor ihren Nachbarn gehabt, die sie nie los geworden sind. Sie sind momentan durchaus etwas nervöser, aber wirklich ernster scheint mir die Situation nicht zu sein. 

Beim islamischen Terror sind wir uns einig, das wird von den Medien viel zu stark gepusht.

Die Amis sind nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen wirklich äußerst naiv. Ja, es könnte tatsächlich einfach nur dummes vorgehen im Norden Afrikas zu den heutigen Umständen geführt haben. Allerdings gibt es auch bei denen sehr schlaue Fädenzieher. Ebenso könnte Taktik den Ausschlag gegeben haben. Wie dem auch gewesen sei, momentan sind sie in der Situation sich zurück lehnen zu können und zu schauen was wir tun. Welche Ziele vielleicht dahinter stecken, das mag ich nicht beurteilen.

Dein letzter Absatz erscheint mir etwas durcheinander. Du beginnst mit 1945 und endest mit Drohnen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sehen die Welt negativ. Massiver Pessimismus und leichte Depression können zusammenhängen.
> Endzeitstimmung ist ein typisches Thema von Depressiven.


Die Psychiatrie ist so anfällig für Fehldiagnosen wie kaum ein anderer medizinischer Fachbereich.
Wenn also nicht mal die Profis direkt durchgängig Treffer landen können, was soll dann der Blödsinn mit diesen "Ferndiagnosen" übers Internet von irgendwelchen Möchtegernpsychologen? Muss jedes mal schwer lachen, wenn irgend' jemand versucht, ein psychologisches Gutachten über Leute zu erstellen, die er noch nicht mal gesehen hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema
> Mir ging es hier aber mehr um Euren Eindruck, ob sich irgendwas zusammen braut.


Das einzige was sich zusammenbraut ist der Zusammenbruch des Euros, aber das dauert noch ein paar Jährchen.
Die Schubkarren für's Bargeld können wir uns also erst mal sparen.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> wie ich das Verhalten der Türkei, also besser gesagt von Erdowahn, einschätzen soll und ob er das Potenzial
> hat, eine völlig destabile Zone vollendet in den totalen Krieg zu stürzen, oder ob er entgegen meiner Erwartung
> die Region befriedet. Ebenso kenne ich von polnischen Kollegen ganz massive Angst vor einem russischen
> Einfall. Keine Ahnung, ob da was dran ist. Aber ich finde die aktuelle Situation bedrohlicher im Sinne von von
> ...


Man muss mal dringend von diesem Hollywood-Hype weggkommen, wo immer breitgeschlagen wird, dass hier und dort bald ein ernstzunehmender Konflikt entsteht, der nächste Kalte Krieg, drohender Atombombenabwurf, ecetera, ecetera. Mal weniger _Homeland_ gucken.
Die größte Gefahr jedes Jahr von Naturkatastrophen aus. Sieht man grade wieder an Italien: Erdbeben im Italien: Der Fluch der tiefen Platten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wir hier mögen zwar nicht direkt erdbebengefährdet sein, aber Hochwasser haben wir immer wieder. Als Helfer war ich bei sowas des öfteren vor Ort, die Leute trifft es immer wieder völlig unerwartet, auch weil Vorsorgemaßnahmen fehlen. Da müsste man mal nachbessern, mehr Rückhaltebecken bauen, mehr Zuschüsse für finanzschwache Gemeinden.
Da helfen die privaten Vorräte, die man sich vorher durch "Hamsterkäufe" angeeignet hat auch nix mehr, schon gar nicht, wenn sie zusammen mit den Grundstück abgesoffen sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Dein letzter Absatz erscheint mir etwas durcheinander. Du beginnst mit 1945 und endest mit Drohnen?


Ja, ich springe häufiger in Gedanken. Ich stelle mir eine Situation hier im Land 1945 vor und überlegte, was wir gemacht hätten, wäre es uns wie heute zerbombten Staaten gehen würde. Nur so als fiktives Gedankenspiel. Also keine Millionen Besatzungssoldaten, die über Jahrzehnte für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgten, sondern ein "_macht mal was ihr wollt, aber hin und wieder bringen wir Allierten willkürlich wen und warum auch immer um_". Denn genau das passiert in Afganistan, Irak, Lybien, Syrien, ....



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...Die größte Gefahr geht jedes Jahr von Naturkatastrophen aus...


Die größte Gefahr ist der ganz normale Tod mit ca. 3000 Opfern täglich oder durchschnittlich einer Millionen Deutschen im Jahr. Dagegen ist alles andere ersteinmal völlig unbedeutend.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, ich springe häufiger in Gedanken. Ich stelle mir eine Situation hier im Land 1945 vor und überlegte, was wir gemacht hätten, wäre es uns wie heute zerbombten Staaten gehen würde. Nur so als fiktives Gedankenspiel. Also keine Millionen Besatzungssoldaten, die über Jahrzehnte für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgten, sondern ein "_macht mal was ihr wollt, aber hin und wieder bringen wir Allierten willkürlich wen und warum auch immer um_". Denn genau das passiert in Afganistan, Irak, Lybien, Syrien, ....



Schon vor 1945 zeichnete sich ab, dass es zu einem Ost-West Block kommen würde, daher war klar, dass die USA Deutschland sich nicht selbst überlassen würden, genauso wie sie sich für West Berlin eingesetzt haben. Es ging ja nicht darum, den Menschen zu helfen, es ging alleine darum, dem kommenden Ost Block ein Dorn im Fleisch zu sein.
Aber was hat das mit der Situation heute zu tun?
Dass es zu Naturkatastrophen kommen kann, ist ja nichts Neues. Durch die Klimaerwärmung werden es immer mehr Katastrophen geben. Die nächste Jahrtausendflut steht doch schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> ... Durch die Klimaerwärmung werden es immer mehr Katastrophen geben....


Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, Wärme könnte ach ausgeglicheneres Wetter bedeuten ohne höhere Temperaturdifferenzen als heute. Aber nur, weil es global vermutlich keine häufigeren Extremwetter gibt, kann und wird es lokal massive Verschiebungen  geben.


----------



## T-Drive (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> ohne höhere Temperaturdifferenzen



Der extreme Unterschied zwischen Äquatorregion und den Polregionen bleibt, auch wenn die Kappen mal weggeschmolzen sind.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, Wärme könnte ach ausgeglicheneres Wetter bedeuten ohne höhere Temperaturdifferenzen als heute



Wir leben in einer Eiszeit, nicht vergessen.
Was passiert denn, wenns wärmer wird? Genau, die Temperaturen im Wasser steigen.
Ein Hurrikan bezieht seine Energie aus der Wärme des Wassers, je höher die Temperatur, desto mehr Energie besitzt er.
Noch haben wir bei uns nicht die Hurrikans wie in der Karibik -- einfach weil das Wasser bei uns zu kalt dafür ist -- aber lass das Wasser mal wärmer sein, dann sieht das ganz anders aus.
Dazu sterben Korallenriffe bei höherer Temperatur ab, damit auch alle anderen Lebewesen in dem Bereich, also auch die Bakterien, die den Sauerstoff erzeugen. Dazu wird das gebundene Kohlenstoffdioxid frei gesetzt.
Und der höhere Meeresspiegel kommt noch dazu.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei uns verkommen Schulen und Universitäten, weil kein Geld zur Unterhaltung da sein soll. .


Geld ist schon da, nur werden damit in unserem Land mittlerweile andere Leute versorgt wie die eigenen. Oh, jetzt habe ich aber etwas gesagt...

Davon ab, Panikmache gab es schon immer. Deswegen aber in den Laden rennen und mich mit Konserven eindecken. Die spinnen, die Germanen...

Gruß


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> Geld ist schon da, nur werden damit in unserem Land mittlerweile andere Leute versorgt wie die eigenen. Oh, jetzt habe ich aber etwas gesagt...



Um Himmels Willen nein, bin ja froh das noch Leute so denken... Inzwischen habe ich das Gefühl der einzige zu sein


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Eiszeit, nicht vergessen.
> Was passiert denn, wenns wärmer wird? Genau, die Temperaturen im Wasser steigen.
> Ein Hurrikan bezieht seine Energie aus der Wärme des Wassers, je höher die Temperatur, desto mehr Energie besitzt er.
> Noch haben wir bei uns nicht die Hurrikans wie in der Karibik -- einfach weil das Wasser bei uns zu kalt dafür ist -- aber lass das Wasser mal wärmer sein, dann sieht das ganz anders aus.
> ...


Hurricanes würden bei uns in Mitteleuropa relativ geringe Schäden verursachen. Die meisten Häuser bestehen aus Beton oder Ziegel, und nicht aus etwas stärkerem Pappkarton^^
Außerdem haben wir kaum noch oberirdische Stromleitung auf Holzmasten. Bei uns gibts zwar auch Stromausfälle nach nem Sturm, aber nicht in solchem Ausmaß.


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Geld ist schon da, nur werden damit in unserem Land mittlerweile andere Leute versorgt wie die eigenen. Oh, jetzt habe ich aber etwas gesagt...


Bitte erläutern. Also in unsere Sozialsysteme erwirtschaften die "Anderen" Überschüsse von 20Milliarden Euro im Jahr (allerdings sind das Zahlen aus dem Jahr 2012). Das Problem ist eher, dass man das Geld lieber in Flughäfen, Bahnhöfe und Elbphilharmonien steckt. 

Lasst uns mal den 8.November abwarten und gucken was passiert wenn Trump die Macht über tausende Atomsprengköpfe bekommt. Dann hat sich das mit der Klimaerwärmung auch erledigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Eiszeit, nicht vergessen.


Immerhin sind wir uns schon mal einig, dass mit dem anthropologen Klimawandel große Veränderungen kommen werden. Das ist in der Welt des Internets schon mal erfrischend, nicht auf tumpes Leugnen zu stoßen. Ich verfolge das Thema seit 1978, als ich diesen Bericht von Ditfurth sah. Das ist eine der didaktisch besten Sendungen, die ich je gesehen hae. Ein unglaublicher und immer noch aktueller Bericht, fast vierzig Jahre her: Kann ich jedem nur raten, anzuschauen, jede Prognose hat sich bestätigt.
Hoimar von Ditfurth : Der Ast auf dem wir sitzen 1/2 - YouTube
Hoimar von Ditfurth : Der Ast auf dem wir sitzen 2/2 - YouTube

Ich lese viel zum Thema und gerade die Frage nach häufigeren Extremwetterlagen wie Hurrikans oder z.B. Starkregenzeiten wie der "Der Ananas Express" ist weiterhin offen. Denn auch steigende Meerestemperaturen bringen nicht automatisch einen Hurrikan, es gehört mehr dazu. Die oft erwähnten 26°C sind nur eine notwendige Voraussetzung, keine hinreichende.



facehugger schrieb:


> Geld ist schon da, nur werden damit in unserem  Land mittlerweile andere Leute versorgt wie die eigenen. Oh, jetzt habe  ich aber etwas gesagt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kostet kaum etwas, weil die Kosten nier nur im Umlauf sind. Es geht um Überflussgüter wie Nahrungsmittel, Bekleidung, Container etc. Das Geld bleibt im Land. Problematischer sind da schon die hohen Transferleistungen über den Länderfinanzausgleich in östliche Länder, während z.B. Städte im Westen wie Duisburg völlig verfallen.



orca113 schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen nein, bin ja froh das noch  Leute so denken... Inzwischen habe ich das Gefühl der einzige zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist ja auch eine polemische Übertreibung. Es kostet Geld, ja, natürlich, aber auch nicht so viel, dass wir uns nicht noch renovierte Schulen, Universitäten, Straßen und Brücken leisten könnten.



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal den 8.November abwarten  und gucken was passiert wenn Trump die Macht über tausende  Atomsprengköpfe bekommt. Dann hat sich das mit der Klimaerwärmung auch  erledigt.


Genau, denn Trump beschließt, dass es gr keinen Klimawandel gibt und mit etwas Fallout droht eher die nächste Eiszeit. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch Vorräte für 20 Jahre in den Keller legen.


----------



## daLexi (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die Hamster sind bei uns ausverkauft... *ironic_mode*  kein Wunder, kaum Fleisch auf den Rippen...


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen nein, bin ja froh das noch Leute so denken... Inzwischen habe ich das Gefühl der einzige zu sein


Nene, nur trauen sich halt viele nicht. Entweder du wirst mundtot gemacht oder gleich in die ganz braune Ecke gestellt Möchte übrigens nicht wissen, was hier noch alles zurückgehalten wird, eben das die "dumme, graue Masse" nur weiter schön ruhig bleibt und (fast) alles über sich ergehen lässt...

Gruß


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Nene, nur trauen sich halt viele nicht. Entweder du wirst mundtot gemacht oder gleich in die ganz braune Ecke gestellt Möchte übrigens nicht wissen, was hier noch alles zurückgehalten wird, eben das die "dumme, graue Masse" nur weiter schön ruhig bleibt und (fast) alles über sich ergehen lässt...
> 
> Gruß


Dann erläutere uns deine Behauptung anstatt leerer Phrasen zu dreschen. Wär das ein Deal? Und nein, nach Fakten zu fragen ist kein "mundtot machen" oder "ins braune Eck stellen".


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Für die Dinge die viele nicht sagen aber denken wird man schlecht Fakten bringen können. Facehugger sagt lediglich das er der Meinung ist viele denken anders über Flüchtlingspolitik oder Patriotismus, "Ausländerpolitik" usw... als das sie sich trauen wirklich auszusprechen. 

Passiert mir doch auch oft genug. Wenn ich sage das der Meinung bin das bei weitem nicht alle "Flüchtlinge" Flüchtlinge sind sondern nur Leute die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zu uns kommen, sagt man mir das das alles Quatsch ist und fragt ob ich vielleicht was gegen Fremde generell habe...

Soviel dazu.

Die Bundesregierung hätte vielleicht generell mal sagen sollen das ihr Papier kein konkreter Aufruf zum "Hamstern" ist. Finde interessant wie die Medien aber es sofort so darstellen als war es einer.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann erläutere uns deine Behauptung anstatt leerer Phrasen zu dreschen. Wär das ein Deal? Und nein, nach Fakten zu fragen ist kein "mundtot machen" oder "ins braune Eck stellen".


Leere Phrasen? Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und mein Eindruck den ich (leider) bisher in Bezug auf dieses Thema auch in meinem Umfeld sammeln durfte. Aber das gehört nicht wirklich hierher und würde auch zu weit führen. Wie man  sieht, gibt es ja wieder einmal genügend andere, die diesbezüglich gleich verbal auf  einen "eindreschen"

Übrigens, kein Grund gleich persönlich zu werden...

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich sage das der Meinung bin das bei weitem nicht alle "Flüchtlinge" Flüchtlinge sind sondern nur Leute die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zu uns kommen, sagt man mir das das alles Quatsch ist und fragt ob ich vielleicht was gegen Fremde generell habe....


Es gibt natürlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, aber wer verhungert hat nicht weniger Menschenrechte, als ein Kriegsflüchtling. Die typischen Wirtschaftflüchtlinge aus Afrika werdn sämtlich abgeschoben, dauert alt, wenn die Herkunft unklar ist. Syrische Flüchtlinge flüchten wohl kaum aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, da sollte auch Dir klar sein, dass es Kriegsflüchtlinge sind. Was wird denn an Fakten von wem zurückgehalten und warum? Das würde mich jetzt schon interessieren, was ihr vermutet und wo ihr Indizinen für diese Vermutung erkennt.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Leere Phrasen? Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und mein Eindruck den ich (leider) bisher in Bezug auf dieses Thema auch in meinem Umfeld sammeln durfte. Aber das gehört nicht wirklich hierher und würde auch zu weit führen. Wie man  sieht, gibt es ja wieder einmal genügend andere, die diesbezüglich gleich verbal auf  einen "eindreschen"
> 
> Übrigens, kein Grund gleich persönlich zu werden...
> 
> Gruß


Fakten stehen aber auch hier wieder keine, sondern persönliche Eindrücke. Einfach mal das Umfeld wechseln. 😉


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, aber wer verhungert hat nicht weniger Menschenrechte, als ein Kriegsflüchtling. Die typischen Wirtschaftflüchtlinge aus Afrika werdn sämtlich abgeschoben, dauert alt, wenn die Herkunft unklar ist. Syrische Flüchtlinge flüchten wohl kaum aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, da sollte auch Dir klar sein, dass es Kriegsflüchtlinge sind. Was wird denn an Fakten von wem zurückgehalten und warum? Das würde mich jetzt schon interessieren, was ihr vermutet und wo ihr Indizinen für diese Vermutung erkennt.



Natürlich haben verhungernde die gleichen Menschenrechte. Alles richtig.

Ist aber leider ein anderes Thema. Von daher nehme ich nun Abstand davon da wir hier ein anderes Thema behandeln. Weil sonst hier wieder ein Mod dicht macht.

Man kann ohne weiteres Dinge aufzählen die mehr "Fakten" sind als z. b. deine Behauptung die "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge werde eh alle abgeschoben". Ist egal wie wer argumentiert. Merkst du ja selbst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Leere Phrasen? Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und mein Eindruck den ich (leider) bisher in Bezug auf dieses Thema auch in meinem Umfeld sammeln durfte. Aber das gehört nicht wirklich hierher und würde auch zu weit führen. Wie man  sieht, gibt es ja wieder einmal genügend andere, die diesbezüglich gleich verbal auf  einen "eindreschen"
> 
> Übrigens, kein Grund gleich persönlich zu werden...
> 
> Gruß


Deine Argumentation ist durchschaubar dürftig. Stell Dir vor ich würde jetzt einfach mal so behaupten. _"In Brandenburg und Sachsen gibt es natürlich nur noch Rechtsradikale und als freiheitlich demokratischer Mitbürger wird man bedroht und rausgeekelt.  Aber das darf nicht gesagt werden, die Fakten dazu werden von denen da oben geheimgehalten. Alle meine Freunde sagen das auch. Das ist nur meine Meinung, aber sofort dreschen alle auch mich los. Darf man nicht mehr seine Meinung sagen?"

_Genauso funktioniert Dein Beitrag. Man behauptet etwas, gibt der Behauptung durch vermeintlich geheime Date scheinbare Wichtigkeit und stellt sich als Beleidigender dann sofort in die Opferrolle.  Eine eigene Meinung ist gut, genau darum geht es mir hier, um über mögliche Gefahren zu reden. NPD und AfD sehe ich z.B. als eine mögliche Gefahr, die den inneren Frieden im Land bedrohen. Und noch wird gegen rechte Schlägertruppen, die sich als Bürgerwehren aufspielen, viel zu wenig vorgegangen. Ich sehe schon, dass es hier im Land Stück für Stück aggressiver wird.



orca113 schrieb:


> ...Man kann ohne weiteres Dinge aufzählen die  mehr "Fakten" sind als z. b. deine Behauptung die  "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge werde eh alle abgeschoben".


Fluchtlinge: Union will Algerier und Marokkaner schneller abschieben | ZEIT ONLINE
Inzwischen sind es sichere Herkunftsländer...


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ja kommt wieder zum Thema zurück.


----------



## wtfNow (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal den 8.November abwarten und gucken was passiert wenn Trump die Macht über tausende Atomsprengköpfe bekommt. Dann hat sich das mit der Klimaerwärmung auch erledigt.



Lieber Killary Clinton, ja?
Sind beide keine Wunschkandidaten aber ich wünsche mir Trump als nächsten Präsidenten.
Wird sicher lustig bei Treffen mit Merkel, er (und ich) können die nämlich überhaupt nicht ab.
Bis dahin können sich die Medien weiterhin über ihn seine Frisur austoben.
Wobei, ich vertrete immernoch der Meinung dass weder Killary noch Trump was zu entscheiden haben.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Was alle immer gegen Hillary haben.
Was hat die schlimmeres verbrochen, als Trump schon vor dessen Kandiatur?
Die E-Mail-Affäre?
Lach ich mir den Arsch drüber ab.
Verglichen mit dem was Trump abzog und abzieht, ist das eine Lappalie.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Nun versucht man also, zwischen Pest und Cholera zu unterscheiden.
Die Kriegstreiber-Lobby ist so stark, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht, wer von den beiden am Ende an die Macht kommt.

Was passiert denn nun am Ende der Amtszeit von Obama, der sogar den Friedensnobelpreis erhielt?
Massives Aufrüsten und Provokationen auf allen Weltmeeren. Interessant, welche Region man demnächst destabilisieren und "demokratisieren" möchte.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Fakten stehen aber auch hier wieder keine, sondern persönliche Eindrücke. Einfach mal das Umfeld wechseln. 


Achso. Meine *persönlichen* Eindrücke/Erfahrungen/Meinungsbildung zählt nicht, sondern nur irgendwelche Berichte irgendwelcher Medien, die genau noch einmal was genau wiedergeben?

Sorry, das ich dazu hier keine Links poste (was ich sonst bekanntermaßen gern tue) aber für meine Auffassung gibt es leider keine anderen Quellen wie mich selbst...

Achso, doch was gefunden. Ausnahmsweise, bitteschön:


Umfragen zur Fluchtlingspolitik zeigen: Es gibt immer mehr verkappte Nazis in Deutschland -- Das Kind der Gesellschaft -- Sott.net 
  allein bei der reißerischen Überschrift könnte ich würgen Dann, im Artikel selbst komischerweise kein Wort mehr von der "braunen Pest"...

Gruß


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Deine persönlichen Eindrücke sind keineswegs repräsentativ, noch irgendwie belegt, man sieht ja nur was man sehen will.
Angenommen du sagst: "Die bringen den Terror ins Land, es ist schon fast wie im Krieg!" 
Und ich darauf: "Davon sehe ich nichts, bei mir leben alle friedlich nebeneinander und so weiter!" 
Beides persönliche Eindrücke, wer hat Recht? Im Endeffekt haben beide Unrecht.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deine persönlichen Eindrücke sind keineswegs repräsentativ, noch irgendwie belegt, man sieht ja nur was man sehen will.


Genauso siehst *du* nur was *du* sehen willst. Deine Argumentation ist also mehr wie hinfällig. Ebenso wie du hier versuchst, schon wieder meine persönliche Meinung zu unterdrücken, mich also gewissermaßen "mundtot" zu machen.

Bestes Beispiel wieder. Und was sind schon Fakten. Das was uns die Zeitung mit den 4 großen Buchstaben oder die Tagesschau oder irgendwelche anderen Medien erzählen? Da schau ich mich lieber selbst um/höre zu und bilde mir meine ganz persönliche Meinung...

Gruß


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Geld ist schon da, nur werden damit in unserem Land mittlerweile andere Leute versorgt wie die eigenen. Oh, jetzt habe ich aber etwas gesagt...
> 
> Davon ab, Panikmache gab es schon immer. Deswegen aber in den Laden rennen und mich mit Konserven eindecken. Die spinnen, die Germanen...
> 
> Gruß


Zeig mir dafür Argumente, und fertig. Sonst bleibt es Stammtischgelaber. Hupps, da unterdrücke ich deine Meinung, obwohl es nur eine leere Phrase ist. 
Du darfst gerne deine Meinung haben, nur ich darf da auch gerne meine Meinung dazu sagen. Und eine Behauptung ohne Argumente bleibt inhaltsleer, egal wie du es drehst.


----------



## Grestorn (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Genauso siehst *du* nur was *du* sehen willst. Deine Argumentation ist also mehr wie hinfällig. Ebenso wie du hier versuchst, schon wieder meine persönliche Meinung zu unterdrücken, mich also gewissermaßen "mundtot" zu machen.



Wer macht Dich mundtot? Man weißt Dich nur darauf hin, dass Deine Sicht der Dinge schlicht subjektiv ist. Man darf halt nicht den Fehler machen, die eigene subjektive Wahrnehmung mit der Wahrheit zu verwechseln. Es gibt in Deutschland 80 Millionen Wahrnehmungen, die sich alle unterscheiden, aber nur eine faktische Wahrheit.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zeig mir dafür Argumente, und fertig. Sonst bleibt es Stammtischgelaber. Hupps, da unterdrücke ich deine Meinung, obwohl es nur eine leere Phrase ist.
> Du darfst gerne deine Meinung haben, nur ich darf da auch gerne meine Meinung dazu sagen. Und eine Behauptung ohne Argumente bleibt inhaltsleer, egal wie du es drehst.


Achso, sind wir hier schon wieder bei den Stammtischen. Dann geh ich mal mein Bierchen trinken

und bleib trotzdem bei meiner Meinung Links (oder deine sogenannten Fakten, auf denen du immer so bestehst) sind nicht alles und geliefert habe ich zudem schon. 

Achso, aus welcher Ecke kommst du übrigens? Ich selbst aus dem Dresdner Umfeld. Und da sehen viele "Otto Normalverbraucher" das sehr ähnlich wie ich, trauen sich eben genau aus den genannten Gründen nicht, ihre Meinung laut kundzutun. Eben weil sie genau deswegen Angst haben "angepöpelt"/in die rechte Ecke gedrängt zu werden. Und da ist die Oma von nebenan genauso dabei wie der Angestellte oder der Firmenchef. 

Panik, nein. Wütender Mob, nein. Nur wächst die generelle Unzufriedenheit über die aktuelle Politik unserer Regierung...

Gruß


----------



## Grestorn (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Achso, aus welcher Ecke kommst du übrigens? Ich selbst aus dem Dresdner Umfeld. Und da sehen viele "Otto Normalverbraucher" das sehr ähnlich wie ich, trauen sich eben genau aus den genannten Gründen nicht, ihre Meinung laut kundzutun.



Das erfüllt so das Klischee. Es gibt vergleichsweise wenig Ausländer oder Migranten im Osten der Republik und dennoch kommen die meisten Vorbehalte und Vorurteile genau aus diesen Gebieten. 

In München gibt es Flüchtlinge und andere Migranten in rauhen Massen und an jeder Straßenecke. Genau deswegen scheren wir diese Menschen wohl nicht einfach über einen Kamm. 

Besonders schlimm finde ich aber den Neid unter den sozial schwachen. Wenn der eine sozial benachteiligte Mensch dem anderen, sozial eventuell sogar noch stärker benachteiligten Mensch, keine Hilfe gönnt, weil man könnte ja am Ende selbst weniger abbekommen.

Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass man, wenn man selbst Armut und Benachteiligung am eigenen Leib kennt, ein gewisses Verständnis für die Hilfsbedürftigkeit anderer hat. 

Und wenn man die Hilfsbedürftigkeit anderer grundsätzlich in Frage stellt ("sind doch eh alles nur Schmarotzer" usw.), dann frage ich mich immer, ob das nicht nur eine simple Projektion des eigenen Verhaltens ist...


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das erfüllt so das Klischee. Es gibt vergleichsweise wenig Ausländer oder Migranten im Osten der Republik und dennoch kommen die meisten Vorbehalte und Vorurteile genau aus diesen Gebieten.
> 
> In München gibt es Flüchtlinge und andere Migranten in rauhen Massen und an jeder Straßenecke. Genau deswegen scheren wir diese Menschen wohl nicht einfach über einen Kamm.
> 
> ...



Die sozial schwächeren suchen halt häufig einen Schuldigen für ihre Situation und jetzt gerade bieten sich die Flüchtlinge halt an...


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> und bleib trotzdem bei meiner Meinung
> Gruß


Dass Du eine Meinung hast ist auch in Ordnung, das Problem ist wohl eher, dass diese für die anderen hier nicht nachvollziehbar ist, weil Du ihnen nicht genug Anhaltspunkte gibts, um sie nachvollziehbar zu machen. Ein generelles Problem ist in dieser Zeit einfach, dass wir zu wenig miteinander reden und sich alle sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Ich kann deine Meinung nachvollziehen, aber nicht zustimmen. Die einzige Lösung ist, dass wir in unserer Gesellschaft endlich mal anfangen, vernünftig zu Diskutieren und mit rechts/links und Nazikeule aufhören. 

Und um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Wenn wir diese Diskussion in unserer Gesellschaft und darüber hinaus endlich führen, sind die Hamsterkäufe nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das erfüllt so das Klischee. Es gibt vergleichsweise wenig Ausländer oder Migranten im Osten der Republik und dennoch kommen die meisten Vorbehalte und Vorurteile genau aus diesen Gebieten.
> 
> In München gibt es Flüchtlinge und andere Migranten in rauhen Massen und an jeder Straßenecke. Genau deswegen scheren wir diese Menschen wohl nicht einfach über einen Kamm.
> 
> ...


Klischees/Vorurteile, wie ich das hasse! Nicht alle aus dem Osten sind bedürftig und benachteiligt. Genausowenig wie alle aus dem Westen mit dem golden Löffel im Arsch geboren werden Da fängt es doch schon wieder an! Wieso unterstellst du mir (indem du gerade meinen Post zitierst) oder allen anderen Ostdeutschen im allgemeinen unterschwellig das wir hilfebedürftig sind. 

Richtig, "drüben" gibt es ja keine Armut/Arbeitslose/sozial Schwache, das ich nicht lache Sorry, aber mir platzt gerade die Hutschnur und damit bin ich hier raus...

Gruß


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich glaube das mit den Hamsterkäufen wurde ein wenig zu wörtlich genommen. Im Endeffekt wird ja nur empfohlen, immer ein paar Vorräte zuhause zu haben. Falls mal ein längerer Stromausfall, Überschwemmung und dergleichen sein sollte. Im Falle eines Stromausfalls kann es schon erst werden, wenn dieser mal 3 oder mehr Tage dauert. Sowas hatten wir hierzulande nicht, aber anderswo ist das alles schon vorgekommen. Unsere Regierung hat halt derzeit echt ein Talent sich unglücklich auszudrücken.
Aber davon mal ab, einen kleinen Vorrat sollte man immer Zuhause haben, keiner kauft nur für 1 oder 2 Tage ein.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Achso, sind wir hier schon wieder bei den Stammtischen. Dann geh ich mal mein Bierchen trinken
> 
> und bleib trotzdem bei meiner Meinung Links (oder deine sogenannten Fakten, auf denen du immer so bestehst) sind nicht alles und geliefert habe ich zudem schon.
> 
> ...



Zeig mir dass das Geld für "andere Leute" verwendet wird. Oder hast du das beobachtet? Oder hat die Nachbarin das von der Cousine eines Langhaardackels gesehen und dir erzählt?


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Um mal eines zu nennen was *uns* hier alle in DE direkt *betrifft*:
> Killary möchte weiter gegen Russland hetzen, am liebsten bis zum Krieg. Eine Kooperation von Deutschland und Russland soll unbedingt verhindert werden, haben wir die letzten Jahre dank den Amis auch gut hinbekommen.


Schon richtig so.
Ein Despot wie Putin braucht nicht noch mehr Macht als er ohnehin schon hat.


wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier Frieden in Europa!!!


Ich hätte gern Frieden in Syrien, aber da hat ja Putin was dagegen.


wtfNow schrieb:


> Trump und Putin dagegen scheinen sich gut zu verstehen.


Dass sich populistische Hetzer gut mit homophoben Kriegsverbrechern verstehen ist ja auch nichts neues.



wtfNow schrieb:


> Wenn man nur Tagesschau und ähnliche Medien konsumiert kommt man auch nicht an solche Informationen. Neutrale Berichterstattung ist was anderes, schonmal jemanden aufgefallen wie zwangshaft versucht wird ein negatives Bild von ihm zu erschaffen? Und was geht uns überhaupt deren Wahl an?
> Über Psychopation Killary und ihre Ziele wird aber leider wenig berichtet.


Und wieder so ein "Psychologe".
Wusste gar nicht, dass so viele ein Diplom in dieser Disziplin haben, dass sie aus der Distanz solche Gutachten erstellen können.
Clinton hat sowas jedenfalls bisher nicht vom Stapel gelassen (aha, das könnte also der Grund für die "Hamsterkäufe" gewesen sein).
Oder sowas.

Aber klar, Clinton die "Psychopatin", man der Lachkrampf tut fast weh.


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit den Hamsterkäufen wurde ein wenig zu wörtlich genommen. Im Endeffekt wird ja nur empfohlen, immer ein paar Vorräte zuhause zu haben. Falls mal ein längerer Stromausfall, Überschwemmung und dergleichen sein sollte. Im Falle eines Stromausfalls kann es schon erst werden, wenn dieser mal 3 oder mehr Tage dauert. Sowas hatten wir hierzulande nicht, aber anderswo ist das alles schon vorgekommen. Unsere Regierung hat halt derzeit echt ein Talent sich unglücklich auszudrücken.
> Aber davon mal ab, einen kleinen Vorrat sollte man immer Zuhause haben, keiner kauft nur für 1 oder 2 Tage ein.



Ja das wurde zu wörtlich genommen und auch meiner Meinung nach total falsch kommuniziert. Da haben die Medien direkt dinge reininterpretiert und sofort so weitergegeben als stehe ein Krieg kurz bevor. Krieg oder ein anderes Szenario.


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> Stromausfälle sind doch was schönes. Vor ein paar Wochen hier in der Gegend aufgetreten (kein PC, oder Fernseher oder Licht). Da ist irgendwo im Umspannwerk ein Transformator durchgebrannt.



Klar ist das vielleicht mal kurzzeitig schön, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle aus irgendeinem Grund mal Tagelang keinen Strom zu haben, am besten noch im Winter. Da kann einem schon anders werden. Batterien und Lampen hat man immer mal im Haus (da rät die Regierung in dem Papier ja auch zu). Das ist das eine, aber ansonsten ist stromlos schon hart denke ich mal. Ist schon komisch wenn man mal einen Tag ein paar Stunden weil gerade im Haus der Strom mal abgestellt wurde wegen Arbeiten, keinen Strom hat und man weiß das nach zwei Stunden alles wieder geht.


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Batterien und Lampen


Natürlich immer da, aber nicht in den passenden Größen....


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Klar ist das vielleicht mal kurzzeitig schön, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle aus irgendeinem Grund mal Tagelang keinen Strom zu haben, am besten noch im Winter. Da kann einem schon anders werden. Batterien und Lampen hat man immer mal im Haus (da rät die Regierung in dem Papier ja auch zu). Das ist das eine, aber ansonsten ist stromlos schon hart denke ich mal. Ist schon komisch wenn man mal einen Tag ein paar Stunden weil gerade im Haus der Strom mal abgestellt wurde wegen Arbeiten, keinen Strom hat und man weiß das nach zwei Stunden alles wieder geht.



Ein längerer Stromausfall hätte bestimmt eine massiv steigende Geburtenrate zur Folge 
Aber mal im Ernst, ohne Strom würde bei uns auf der Arbeit garnix mehr gehen. Einkaufen kannste auch vergessen, da die Kassen nicht mehr gehen. Bankautomat ist auch platt, sowie die Tankstellen. Auf Dauer könnte das wirklich Ernst werden. Über eine Stunde Stromausfall lächelt jeder müde, aber lass es mal 1 Woche andauern.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Vor ein paar Jahren war in München mal der Strom weg. Toll wenn du grade dann in der U-Bahn hockst.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja auch das als Quelle zu Rate ziehen, oder den Artikel hier.
> 
> Aber oha, stimmt, ersteres hat er ja schon wieder "revidiert":US-Wahl: Trump revidiert Aussagen zur Abtreibung erneut | ZEIT ONLINE
> So windet sich also ein Aal.[emoji38]


Wie ein Aal? Was haben dir Aale angetan^^ Trump steht jeden Tag auf, zieht ne Karte aus ein paar, darunter "Frauen sind schlecht", "Mexikaner sind schlecht", "Muslime sind böse", "Hab ich nicht so gemeint", "Hab ich nie so gesagt" usw^^


----------



## volvo242 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hurricanes würden bei uns in Mitteleuropa relativ geringe Schäden verursachen. Die meisten Häuser bestehen aus Beton oder Ziegel, und nicht aus etwas stärkerem Pappkarton^^



Naja darfst jetzt nicht mit der Wahrheit kommen,
viele träumen doch ein Eigenheim zu haben und so günstig wie in der USA für "nur" 60 000$.

Die besten US Häuser sind jene aus Holz und Pappe wo der Kamin gemauert ist,
der Kamin steht meist auch noch nach einem stärkeren Sturm während das Haus kein Dach mehr hat oder ganz weg ist.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Der "Trend" geht ja derzeit was Wohnungsbau angeht, Richtung Container. Anders können sich viele ein Heim heutzutage schon gar nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der "Trend" geht ja derzeit was Wohnungsbau angeht, Richtung Container. Anders können sich viele ein Heim heutzutage schon gar nicht mehr leisten.


In den USA? Wohnungen in den Innenstädten sind rar und schweineteuer. 
Deswegen hat da auch jeder ein Haus, viele auf Kredit. Einerseits ziehen Amerikaner ja weitaus öfter um, andererseits ist es halt nicht viel teurer als ne Wohnung in der Stadt. 
Und im Gegensatz zu vielen europäischen Großstädten ist das öffentliche Verkehrssystem schlecht ausgebaut, schau mal nach LA. 
Dazu hat halt jeder 2 Autos, auf Pump, und damit muss er natürlich auch fahren. Und ärgert sich wenn er dann in der Rush Hour nicht vorwärts kommt^^


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das Blöde ist, dass man in Überflutungsgebieten schlecht eine Gebäudeversicherung gegen Überflutungsschäden bekommt. Und wenn man sich dann selber einen Flutschutz baut, kommt wieder irgendeien Behörde vorbei, wie z.B. in Lauenburg/Elbe:
Realer Irrsinn: Denkmalschutz sticht Flutschutz | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube
Da helfen auch keine Hamsterkäufe mehr.


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Was ich mir Problematisch vorstelle ist ja auch das man in einer Wohnung auch gar nicht den Platz für einen riesen Notvorrat hat


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

*Einige Posts gelöscht. *

Der amerikanische Wahlkampf ist nicht Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Was ich mir Problematisch vorstelle ist ja auch das man in einer Wohnung auch gar nicht den Platz für einen riesen Notvorrat hat



Keller entrümpeln und ein paar Regale reinstellen, passt  Ich habe sogar einen kleinen Kühlschrank da unten.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie ist für:
> - Drohneneinsätze


Immernoch besser als Nuklearwaffen


interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Konfrontationskurs gegen Russland


Bin ich auch. Einem homophoben Despoten, der hilft, Syrien zu zerbomben und dem es dabei egal ist, ob er Rebellen, Zivilisten oder Terroristen trifft, dadurch die Flüchtlingskrise verschärft, politische Gegner umbringen lässt  und den Ukrainekonflikt verschärft, nur weil sich bis dorthin vor 100 Jahren mal das Zarenreich erstreckt hatte, muss man nicht weiter unterstützen.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Hält Guantanomo für einen erträglichen Zustand


...und Trump will es noch weiter ausbauen, aber das ist weniger schlimm?


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Innenpolitisch kann ich es nicht beurteilen, Außenpolitisch wird sie nicht für Frieden sorgen...


Innenpolitisch sorgt sie nicht für eine weitere Abspaltung der Minderheiten und außenpolitsch hat sie wesentlich mehr Erfahrung als er, ist deutlich mehr rumgekommen und kann auch kaum mehr Schaden anrichten, als so einer.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie toll wäre Sanders als Präsident.


Der ist vielen Amerikanern zu sehr links gerichtet, bis so einer Präsident der USA wird, dauert es noch das eine oder andere Jahrzehnt.


DKK007 schrieb:


> *Einige Posts gelöscht. *
> 
> Der amerikanische Wahlkampf ist nicht Thema dieses Threads.


Hinsichtlich außenpolitischer Auswirkungen, die amerikanische Präsidenten ja durchweg alle haben und hatten, kann man das zumindest teilweise als thematisch wertvoll erachten.


----------



## volvo242 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

ich habs mir zu herzen genommen und 3 Flaschen Wein gekauft


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Um noch mal auf das ursprünglicheThema zurückzukommen 

Ich glaube, selbst unser Innenminister (und unseren unterstehenden Sicherheitsbehörden), haben überhaupt keine Ahnung, wovon sie jeden Tag reden 

Vor einem Jahr hieß es noch, die Privatisphäre der Bürger sei zu schützen,

nun geht es soweit, biometrische Scanner einzuführen,

wo soll das mal enden?


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Keller entrümpeln und ein paar Regale reinstellen, passt  Ich habe sogar einen kleinen Kühlschrank da unten.



Ist nur bei Hochwasser alles futsch. Und das ist wie man die letzten Jahre gesehen hat deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als das der Russe vor der Tür steht.


----------



## volvo242 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die EU ist einfach als gesamtes Dumm,
käme es je zwischen Usa und RU zu einem (nicht Atom) Krieg würde die EU nur dafür dienen das die USA nich von 2 Seiten gleichzeitig angegriffen werde.

Die EU ist strategisch nichts wert außer eine Verzogerung,
Und die Politik springt der USA weiterhin hinter her wie Schaf.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Die EU ist einfach als gesamtes Dumm,
> käme es je zwischen Usa und RU zu einem (nicht Atom) Krieg würde die EU nur dafür dienen das die USA nich von 2 Seiten gleichzeitig angegriffen werde.



Sowas wird aber nicht passieren, da die Großkonzerne dagegen sind und die entscheiden inzwischen überall.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur bei Hochwasser alles futsch. Und das ist wie man die letzten Jahre gesehen hat deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als das der Russe vor der Tür steht.



Hochwasser ist bei uns unmöglich da bei uns kein Fluss oder sonstiges in der Nähe ist. Der Rhein ist 25 Kilometer entfernt, so weit kommt kein Hochwasser. Wenn es bei dir anders aussieht, ist der Keller natürlich keine Alternative.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

hochwasser kenne ich auch nur ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## Körschgen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich hab schon Kajaks in der Altstadt gesehen 

Hab nen ganzen Dachboden voll mit Outdoor und Camping Gear...die großen Lebensmittelvorräte hab ich allerdings nicht gebunkert...

Wenn im Supermarkt die Kühlung ausfällt muss erst mal der ganze frische Kram weg; da helf ich dann gern.


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Auch wenn Hochwasser nicht alle betrifft, sollte es zur Kernschmelze in einem  Atomkraftwerk kommen, haben acuh die Probleme die in von Hochwasser nicht gefährdeten Gebieten wohnen. Und ich wohn nur wenige Kilometer entfernt vom Pannenmeiler Krümmel. Da hilft auch der Geesthang an der Elbe nichts mehr, und Vorräte helfen nicht gegen Verstrahlung.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Aber davon mal ab, einen kleinen Vorrat sollte man immer Zuhause haben, keiner kauft nur für 1 oder 2 Tage ein.



Ich kaufe wenn ich kann sogar nur für das nächste Essen ein. Klasse wie hier viele einfach absolute Aussagen über andere treffen. Ihr seid echt Helden (damit meine ich natürlich überhebliche piiiiiiiep.

Der piiiiiiep der hier alle Ostdeutschen als sozial schwach und rechts bezichtigt ist sicher euer (An)Führer.

Jede hier hat eigene Erfahrungen und darf seine Meinung vertreten. Durch die Gründe die Face bereits genannt hat und die Unterdrückung anderer Meinungen Gibt es das was ihr als Stammtisch bezeichnet ja so gar nicht mehr wirklich. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Heute ist das Gesetze gegen kritische Meinungen eher als Stammtisch zu identifizieren. Allgemein ist die Abwertung des Stammtisch echt bescheuert. Da treffen sich über Jahrzehnte Menschen, reden über Politik und soziales und Leben Zusammenhalt und genau das wird ihnen vorgeworfen, würden Sie nicht tun!? Das ist lachhaft!


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Allgemein ist die Abwertung des Stammtisch echt bescheuert. Da treffen sich über Jahrzehnte Menschen, reden über Politik und soziales und Leben Zusammenhalt und genau das wird ihnen vorgeworfen, würden Sie nicht tun!? Das ist lachhaft!



Was halt daran liegt, dass beim Stammtisch eine Menge Halbwissen und Meinungen verbreitet werden und eine Meinung als Fakt anzusehen ist immer gefährlich.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich kaufe wenn ich kann sogar nur für das nächste Essen ein. Klasse wie hier viele einfach absolute Aussagen über andere treffen. Ihr seid echt Helden (damit meine ich natürlich überhebliche piiiiiiiep.



Was ist denn daran bitte überheblich ? Anscheinend bist du alleinstehend, wenn du nur für einen Tag einkaufst, wenn man Familie hat geht sowas auf keinen Fall. Davon mal ganz abgesehen, bilde ich mir keine Meinung über dich oder sonst wen. Ich spreche nur aus Erfahrung. und ich kenne niemanden der nur für einen Tag einkauft. Die meisten die ich kenne kaufen direkt für die ganze Woche ein.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich kaufe wenn ich kann sogar nur für das nächste Essen ein. Klasse wie hier viele einfach absolute Aussagen über andere treffen. Ihr seid echt Helden (damit meine ich natürlich überhebliche piiiiiiiep.
> 
> Der piiiiiiep der hier alle Ostdeutschen als sozial schwach und rechts bezichtigt ist sicher euer (An)Führer.
> 
> Jede hier hat eigene Erfahrungen und darf seine Meinung vertreten. Durch die Gründe die Face bereits genannt hat und die Unterdrückung anderer Meinungen Gibt es das was ihr als Stammtisch bezeichnet ja so gar nicht mehr wirklich. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Heute ist das Gesetze gegen kritische Meinungen eher als Stammtisch zu identifizieren. Allgemein ist die Abwertung des Stammtisch echt bescheuert. Da treffen sich über Jahrzehnte Menschen, reden über Politik und soziales und Leben Zusammenhalt und genau das wird ihnen vorgeworfen, würden Sie nicht tun!? Das ist lachhaft!


Und was ist denn an den politischen Diskussionen am Stammtisch so toll? Da wird halt auf den Tisch gehauen, bei ein paar Bier, und Argumente gibts auch nicht immer, gelinde gesagt. 

Nur fürs nächste Essen einkaufen? Wie machst du das bei Brot, Kartoffeln usw?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wie ich das mit Brot und Co mache ?
Brot kaufe ich meistens nur in kleinen Mengen. Also 2-3 Brötchen. Kartoffeln mach ich mir nicht.

Und falls du richtiges Brot meinst: Toast gibts bei mir in kleinen Beuteln.
Das ist genug für 2 Tage falls mein Dad doch mal mit isst.

Bei mir gibt es meistens Nudeln, von denen ich ein Lebensvorrat habe (danke das du die da gelassen hast Mama ). Wenn nicht, gibt es Pizza, Steak oder Schnitzel. Was ich esse entscheide ich am Tag an dem ich was einkaufe. Dann geh ich mit einer kleinen Tüte wieder aus dem Lidl. Nicht mein 2 prall Gefüllten. So habe ich es zwar gemacht als meine Mutter gerade ausgezogen war, aber mittlerweile ist mir das nicht Ökologisch genug, da ich meistens etwas wegschmeiße.
So viel dazu.


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> Allgemein ist die Abwertung des Stammtisch echt bescheuert. Da treffen sich über Jahrzehnte Menschen, reden über Politik und soziales und Leben Zusammenhalt und genau das wird ihnen vorgeworfen, würden Sie nicht tun!? Das ist lachhaft!



Sauber Cleriker!

Bei mir halte ich es mit den Vorräten eigentlich so das ich relativ viel Konserven und eingemachtes Obst habe. Oma und so weiter haben noch viel eingemachhtes und machen immer mal wieder was. Sichere mir davon immer ein wenig.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran bitte überheblich ? Anscheinend bist du alleinstehend, wenn du nur für einen Tag einkaufst, wenn man Familie hat geht sowas auf keinen Fall. Davon mal ganz abgesehen, bilde ich mir keine Meinung über dich oder sonst wen. Ich spreche nur aus Erfahrung. und ich kenne niemanden der nur für einen Tag einkauft. Die meisten die ich kenne kaufen direkt für die ganze Woche ein.



Nein, ich habe Frau und Kinder. Wir bewegen uns aber gern. Heißt im Klartext dass wir uns überlegen auf was wir gerade Lust haben und dann holen wir das und bereiten es zu. Mein Lieblingsladen hat bis 24 Uhr auf, ich schlafe wenig und der ist gerade mal sechs Kilometer weit entfernt. Also bietet es sich an, dass ich nachts nochmal ne runde spazieren gehe und das wichtigste fürs Essen am Mittag hole. Ansonsten eben wie gesagt gerade kurz vorm Mittagessen/Abendbrot. Das klappt ganz entspannt. 

Geil finde ich aber die zweite Hälfte deines posts. Genau das hat facehugger (meine Smartphonesoftware will daraus übrigens immer facefucker machen, hat das Problem noch jemand?) hier etwas weiter vorn auch gesagt, da wolltet ihr das nicht akzeptieren. Doppelmoral?

Um mal auf Meinungen und Erfahrungen einzugehen:
Hier in meiner Nähe sind knapp 80 Flüchtlinge untergebracht (heim, Pflegefamilien, usw.) Davon weiß ich, dass mindestens 9 aus Syrien stammen. Drei von ihnen in untergebracht in zwei Pflegefamilien haben sich als Geschwister erkannt gegeben, auf einer Feier, wo sie zu viel Bier getrunken haben, mit anderen Jugendlichen. Als man das heraus fand, würde nachgeforscht und die drei würden von ihren Eltern hier her geschickt um zu studieren und dann zurück zu kommen. Vater Professor mit Festanstellung und im Ausland tätig und Mutter Doktorin. Sie haben mehrere Wohnsitze, unter anderem in Österreich. Dort sollten sie eigentlich studieren. Ihre Eltern haben aber die Chance ergriffen und eine kostenlose Ausbildung erschleichen wollen. Hier erstmal Punkt. Das dies unglaublich dreist ist, ist erstmal unwichtig. Was aber interessant ist, dass es drei von neun Syrern sind, also dreißig Prozent. Das ist nicht repräsentativ, aber trotzdem hier der Fall gewesen. Das sind Ausnahmen, dass sollte jedem klar sein. Wie kann man aber so dreist sein und jemandem seine Skepsis in Bezug auf dieses Thema ansprechen wollen? 

Für die Verschwörer und ihrer Gegner:
Warum war der Fall nicht in den Medien? Nicht mal in der Gemeindezeitung?
Weil man den ehrlichen unter ihnen nicht unnötig das Leben schwer machen will. Das halte ich auch für verständlich. Trotzdem sollte derartiges nicht komplett unter den Tisch fallen.


Eingekocht wird bei uns auch viel. Allein schon weil ich am allerliebsten Eierkuchen mit Erdbeeren esse. Das Gibt's bei mir nach Möglichkeit einmal die Woche.  Ansonsten selbstgemachtes Apfelmus, rote Beete, saure Gurken, Birnen, Kirschen, selbstgemachter Likör, usw. Alles mögliche eben. Alles selbst geerntet, Nichts aus dem Laden. Läden wie Aldi, Lidl, Netto und wie sie alle heißen, betreue ich nur für ein Laster... Energy.


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Auf meinem Grundstück habe ich Kirschbaum, zwei mal Apfel (aber sehr sauer), einen Mirabellenbaum und zweimal Pfirsisch, zu guter letzt Pflaumen. Davon Ernte ich und esse frisch. Aber das meiste wird wirklich an Oma und Mutter gegeben zum Einkochen. Aber auch wir haben uns dieser Tage mal ans einkochen gegeben. Geht sehr gut. Hält sich lange und man kann sich im Winter auch mal nen leckeren Obstnachtisch machen.

Übrigens krass was du da schreibst von den Flüchtlingen aber so denke ich es mir wird es überall mit einem großen Teil von denen laufen...


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Oh Mann.
Grade gelesen, einzelne Firmen, die sich auf solche "Rundumpakete" mit Vorräten spezialisiert haben, verlangen für eine 10-Tages-Ration 249€, für 90 Tage über 1500€. Das Problem? Nicht der Preis. Sondern dass sich ebenjene Firmen grade nicht vor der Nachfrage retten können.

Wer auch immer vorhin geschrieben hat, dass die Aliens diesen Planeten sowieso verschonen würden, hatte zu 100% recht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe Frau und Kinder. Wir bewegen uns aber gern. Heißt im Klartext dass wir uns überlegen auf was wir gerade Lust haben und dann holen wir das und bereiten es zu. Mein Lieblingsladen hat bis 24 Uhr auf, ich schlafe wenig und der ist gerade mal sechs Kilometer weit entfernt. Also bietet es sich an, dass ich nachts nochmal ne runde spazieren gehe und das wichtigste fürs Essen am Mittag hole. Ansonsten eben wie gesagt gerade kurz vorm Mittagessen/Abendbrot. Das klappt ganz entspannt.
> 
> Geil finde ich aber die zweite Hälfte deines posts. Genau das hat facehugger (meine Smartphonesoftware will daraus übrigens immer facefucker machen, hat das Problem noch jemand?) hier etwas weiter vorn auch gesagt, da wolltet ihr das nicht akzeptieren. Doppelmoral?



Aha verstehe das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, so einen Luxus mit 24 Stunden Shopping gibt es bei uns leider nicht. Die meisten Läden sind um 21 oder 22 Uhr dicht, die kleineren sogar schon um 19 Uhr. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, welche zweite Hälfte du meines Posts meinst. Von Flüchtlingen habe ich nie geredet, und werde ich auch nicht, das ist hier nicht das Thema. Meine "Erfahrungen" waren rein auf´s einkaufen bezogen, keine Ahnung wie da jetzt auf Flüchtlinge kommst.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Davon mal ganz abgesehen, bilde ich mir keine Meinung über dich oder sonst wen. Ich spreche nur aus Erfahrung. und ich kenne niemanden der nur für einen Tag einkauft. Die meisten die ich kenne kaufen direkt für die ganze Woche ein.



Diesen Teil meinte ich. Vielleicht vertue ich mich auch einfach bei dir, also das du gar nichts gegen facehugger's Aussage gesagt hast, sondern ein anderer. Trotzdem wurde er gerügt, Dafür dass er eine eigene Meinung hat.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Diesen Teil meinte ich. Vielleicht vertue ich mich auch einfach bei dir, also das du gar nichts gegen facehugger's Aussage gesagt hast, sondern ein anderer. Trotzdem wurde er gerügt, Dafür dass er eine eigene Meinung hat.



Da verwechselst du mich auf mit jemand anders. Jeder kann hier seine Meinung sagen wir leben schließlich nicht im Iran  Beim Flüchtlingsthema halte ich mich definitiv geschlossen, das gibt immer nur Konflikte, egal was man schreibt. Aber wie gesagt das ist ja auch nicht das Thema hier.


----------



## Grestorn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Diesen Teil meinte ich. Vielleicht vertue ich mich auch einfach bei dir, also das du gar nichts gegen facehugger's Aussage gesagt hast, sondern ein anderer. Trotzdem wurde er gerügt, Dafür dass er eine eigene Meinung hat.



Er wurde nicht dafür gerügt, eine eigene Meinung zu haben, sondern die Meinung als solches fanden einige (mich eingeschlossen) nicht so prickelnd. Was aber (zumindest mir) wirklich aufgestoßen ist, dass er seine Sichtweise nicht als Meinung sondern als Fakt dargestellt hat.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich konnte zu 10 kg Säcken Reis oder Pasta im Großmarkt noch nie nein sagen. Die sind einfach so riesig. 
Würde vermutlich auch 50 kg Säcke kaufen, wenn es die gäbe.
Was juckt mich eine neue Grafikkarte? An so nem großen Sack habe ich schon beim Transport deutlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wenn ich mal auf mein Beispiel zurück kommen darf... 
Das ist mir so passiert. Ich war live dabei als sich die betroffenen selbst verraten haben und bei den Gesprächen danach, wo sie erzählt haben was ich hier auch wiedergegeben hab. Öffentlichkeit für die Masse, war das aber nicht. In den Medien auch nicht. In irgendwelchen Studien und Abwandlungen ebenfalls nicht. Das können vielleicht insgesamt 30-40 Leute bezeugen. Ist es deshalb kein Fakt? Nö! Es ist Fakt. 

Der deutsche Pressebund hat sich offen auf die Mütze geschrieben nicht negativ zu berichten. Also woher echte Fakten nehmen? Diese gibt es nicht und bis auf entsprechende Beamte werden auch niemals welche solche Fakten zu sehen bekommen. Da ist von alle lieb und ehrlich bis alle böse Schnorrer alles möglich. Das ist beides natürlich vollkommen unrealistisch. Allein unser Menschenverstand sagt uns schon, dass niemand der dort aufgewachsen ist, sich um unser Wetter hier reißt. Da gäbe es bessere Gegenden. Ja, der Grund ist albern, aber dennoch ein echter Grund warum ein solcher Mensch vielleicht nicht ohne weiteres hier her will. 

Um mal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen... Mein Nachbar (der paranoide), deckt sich wie ein irrer ein. Der hat laut eigener Aussage genug Verpflegung für 90 Tage.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Um mal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen... Mein Nachbar (der paranoide), deckt sich wie ein irrer ein. Der hat laut eigener Aussage genug Verpflegung für 90 Tage.


2 Monate käme ich vermutlich auch hin.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

So auf Anhieb wusste ich überhaupt nicht was ich kaufen sollte. Ich esse fast täglich Fleisch. Ohne Strom kein Kühlschrank und ohne diesen geht Fleisch nur einen Tag lang.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> So auf Anhieb wusste ich überhaupt nicht was ich kaufen sollte. Ich esse fast täglich Fleisch. Ohne Strom kein Kühlschrank und ohne diesen geht Fleisch nur einen Tag lang.


Wie ich schrieb, Pasta und Reis. Dazu getrocknete Hülsenfrüchte (Eiweiß), Mehl, Hafer und den Rest gibts in Konservenform.
Getrocknetes Fleisch hält sich auch ewig, wie alle Lebensmittel, die mit Salz konserviert werden.

Fleisch in Konserven is mir aber auch zu blöd. Das schmeckt nicht und ist nicht wichtig.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Gebratene Nudeln/Reis mit Ei, damit könnte ich eine ganze Weile auskommen. Problematisch wird's beim trinken. Da ich kein Wasser trinke, würde ich wohl Bier wählen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> So auf Anhieb wusste ich überhaupt nicht was ich kaufen sollte. Ich esse fast täglich Fleisch. Ohne Strom kein Kühlschrank und ohne diesen geht Fleisch nur einen Tag lang.



Fleisch gibt es auch in Dosen, hält über 20 Jahre lang 

Grossdosen - conserva.de

Wie es schmeckt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich mag Fleisch, deshalb hab ich all sowas schon mal spaßeshalber auf messen probiert. Schmeckt ist absolut das falsche Wort um das Gefühl zu beschreiben, dass man dabei hat.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Dachte ich mir  Es soll einem ja nur am leben halten, da ist Geschmacklich wahrscheinlich nicht viel möglich.
Ein schönes frisches saftiges Steak kann natürlich nichts ersetzen


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich hab' unterm Bett so 'ne Einmannration von der Bundeswehr rumliegen. Kann man bei eBay kaufen, halten 20 Jahre und schmecken gar nicht mal so übel.


----------



## Körschgen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Da ich kein Wasser trinke....



Wie kann man denn kein Wasser trinken?!?!?
Was trinkst du denn?
Außer Alkohol?


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich nehme an du beziehst dich auf den Wasseranteil von Getränken. Das ist mir natürlich klar. Ich trinke einfach kein pures Wasser. 
Morgens trinke ich meinen Cappuccino, irgendwann am Nachmittag entweder noch einen, oder eine Dose Rockstar Energy Juice und abends ein Glas Milch. Nachts auch ab und zu mal Kaffee, Milchshake, oder Schöfferhofer Grapefruit.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die Frage ist, worauf bezieht sich denn dieses Bedrohungsszenario?

Es sieht so aus, als wenn der Innenminister keinen richtigen Plan hat


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hab vor einigen Jahren schonmal sowas ähnliches gehört,da wurde vogeschlagen ,das sich jeder Bundesbürger eine Notvorat anlegen sollte,weil die Bundesregierung außerstande ist die Bevölkerung mit Nahrungsmitteln zu versorgen falls es zu einer Katastrophe kommen sollte.Also keine Konkrete Bedrohung ,nur ein allgemeiner verhaltens Ratschlag.
Wie empfindlich die  Infrastruktur in Stätten ist merkt man wenn einem mal der Strom oder das Wasser abgedreht wird!
Letzteres war bei uns der Fall wegen erneuerung der Rohre.
Strohmausfall hatten wir ca eine halbe std. lang.
Da öffnet man besser den Kühlschrank nicht ,da sonnst alles abtaut^^.
In der Stadt hat man echt verloren (bei so einem scenario) oder kann man in der Wohnung ein Lagerfeuer machen ??
Da ist es besser man bereitet sich auf so Notfall situationen vor.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Um mal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen... Mein Nachbar (der paranoide), deckt sich wie ein irrer ein. Der hat laut eigener Aussage genug Verpflegung für 90 Tage.


Und was isst er da? Nur Fleisch oder Fischdosen?^^ 
Hat er auch genug Wasser für 90 Tage? Bzw die nötigen Dinge, um Wasser gefahrlos trinken zu können? Sag ihm vielleicht dass der Wasserhahn nicht funktioniert wenn der Strom weg ist^^ 
Nochwas: Hat er überhaupt etwas, um sich zu verteidigen? Was nützt dir dein hübscher Vorrat wenn der geplündert wird? 

Um 90 Tage zu überleben braucht er gut 180 Liter Wasser, sind 2 Liter pro Tag. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> So auf Anhieb wusste ich überhaupt nicht was ich kaufen sollte. Ich esse fast täglich Fleisch. Ohne Strom kein Kühlschrank und ohne diesen geht Fleisch nur einen Tag lang.


Fleisch kann man konservieren, bzw "konserviert" kaufen. Geräuchertes oder getrocknetes Fleisch (Speck, Wurst) hält relativ lange. Frischfleisch müsstest du dir halt erjagen^^ 
Und das Fleisch musst du auch zubereiten, und eine Grillfeier lockt sicher ungebetene Gäste an. 

Allerdings braucht man für Fleisch ziemlich viel Energie, 2 Liter Wasser zum Kochen zu bringen dauert zwar auch, aber von den Kartoffeln bist du länger satt, die Lagerung ist einfacher, man braucht halt nur etwas Salz. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gebratene Nudeln/Reis mit Ei, damit könnte ich eine ganze Weile auskommen. Problematisch wird's beim trinken. Da ich kein Wasser trinke, würde ich wohl Bier wählen.


Und wie kühlst du die Eier? Und woher bekommst du sie sofern du keinen Hühnerstall hast? 
Wasser wirst du wohl trinken müssen, man kann ja Tee machen. Oder eine Suppe, ist auch Flüssigkeit. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, worauf bezieht sich denn dieses Bedrohungsszenario?
> Es sieht so aus, als wenn der Innenminister keinen richtigen Plan hat



Naja, egal welches Szenario, ob Krieg oder Naturkatastrophe, der Strom ist weg und damit so ca alles was wir für unseren Alltag brauchen. Kein Wasser, keine Wärme, kein Kühlschrank/Herd (außer Gasherd), kein Licht (exklusive Taschenlampe/Kerzen), man kommt an keine Informationen (außer man besitzt einen Radio mit Batterie, wenn nicht, erfährst du nix), kein Geld (Automaten funktionieren nicht mehr, Bankhäuser haben relativ wenig Bargeld vor allem wenn jeder alles beheben will), Ampeln und alles was im Verkehr auf Strom angewiesen ist (Zug, Straßenbahn, Ubahn) steht, Treibstoff gibts auch kaum, und wenn ist der gleich weg. 
Ich rede hier von einem Stromausfall über mehrere Tage, großflächig, sagen wir mal West und Mitteleuropa. In einer Großstadt (ab 100k Einwohner) wirds da nach 3 Tagen kritisch. Viel länger halten die Notstromaggregate in Krankenhäusern nicht, unsere Ausscheidungen müssen irgendwo hin, Toilette funktioniert nicht mehr, usw. 

Nein, das ist keine Panikmache von mir, sondern einfach eine logische Konsequenz eines großflächigen, mehrere Tage dauernden Stromausfalls. Unsere Zivilisation ist vom Strom abhängig, ohne stehen wir fast ganz hilflos da. 
Du kannst nichtmal im Supermarkt einkaufen, bzw dauert es viel länger und zwar aus zwei Gründen: Die Leute kaufen viel mehr ein, und die Kassen funktionieren nicht. Und da die Produkte oft keinen Preis haben, darf gerechnet werden


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

An Wasser zu kommen, ist nördlich der Alpen das geringste Problem.
Da braucht es keine riesigen Vorräte.


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wämre zu erzeugen, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, außer natürlich man wohnt mitten in der Großstadt und es ist weit und breit kein Baum in Sicht.
Und wer weit genug gräbt, kann sich auch einen Brunnen basteln.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wer weit genug gräbt, kann sich auch einen Brunnen basteln.


Das Wasser aus unserem Brunnen schmeckt leicht metallisch, aber Durchfall bekam ich davon bisher noch nicht. 
Nach 10-12 Metern war man bereits am Grundwasser.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wämre zu erzeugen, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, außer natürlich man wohnt mitten in der Großstadt und es ist weit und breit kein Baum in Sicht.
> Und wer weit genug gräbt, kann sich auch einen Brunnen basteln.




Na ja da gibt es so einige Camping-lösungen die auch in der Wohnung funktionieren . 
Also ich brauche nur einen Stein und eine Fackel ,der Rest wird gelevelt .


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> An Wasser zu kommen, ist nördlich der Alpen das geringste Problem.
> Da braucht es keine riesigen Vorräte.



Viel Spaß im Winter, bei längerer Trockenheit oder im Stadtgebiet.  
Allzu einfach ist es nicht, an sauberes Wasser zu kommen. Da ist es einfacher sich vorher einfach Flaschen zu kaufen.


----------



## volvo242 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas wird aber nicht passieren, da die Großkonzerne dagegen sind und die entscheiden inzwischen überall.



Die Waffenlobby ist stärker


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Die Waffenlobby ist stärker


Die Waffenlobby will verstärkt russische Waffen auf amerikanischem Boden loswerden (deswegen macht ja extra Steven Seagal Werbung für die). Also dürfte die Waffenlobby da wohl kaum eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

@ Loeb12

Nachteilig ist nur, das bei einem großen Blackout gar nix mehr funktioniert

Ansonsten kommt es auf das Szenario an


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Winter, bei längerer Trockenheit oder im Stadtgebiet.
> Allzu einfach ist es nicht, an sauberes Wasser zu kommen. Da ist es einfacher sich vorher einfach Flaschen zu kaufen.


Oh ja, weil hier ja so lange und harte Winter sind. Schnee oder Eis is übrigens auch Wasser und abkochen kann man das immer.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Im Winter einfach den Schnee in eine Flasche füllen und an einen warmen Ort gehen. Kurz warten und tada man hat Wasser  Es kann allerdings dauern bis man ein Liter Wasser aus Schnee gewinnen kann


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Im Winter einfach den Schnee in eine Flasche füllen und an einen warmen Ort gehen. Kurz warten und tada man hat Wasser  Es kann allerdings dauern bis man ein Liter Wasser aus Schnee gewinnen kann


Abkochen wie ich schrieb, sonst brauchst du sehr wahrscheinlich das Toilettenpapier, das Threshold erwähnte.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Abkochen wie ich schrieb, sonst brauchst du sehr wahrscheinlich das Toilettenpapier, das Threshold erwähnte.



Oppps hab deinen Post nicht gesehen  Abkochen geht natürlich auch, im Winter dürfte Wasser das kleinste übel sein.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Anscheinend machen Vittel, Volvic und Evian ganz gute Werbung.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Oppps hab deinen Post nicht gesehen  Abkochen geht natürlich auch, im Winter dürfte Wasser das kleinste übel sein.



Wozu denn abkochen?

Im Notfall wirst du dich freuen, überhaupt frisches Wasser zu finden


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wozu denn abkochen?
> Im Notfall wirst du dich freuen, überhaupt frisches Wasser zu finden


Naja manche stört Durchfall halt nicht^^


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wozu denn abkochen?
> 
> Im Notfall wirst du dich freuen, überhaupt frisches Wasser zu finden



Ich steh nicht so auf Keime, Bakterien etc.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (27. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Der beste Beweis wie de Herrschenden die untere Schickt für maßlos Dumm halten. Das hat mittlerweile Züge angenommen mit der EU, dass ist dermaßen irrational was seit langem (noch vor den beiden Weltkriegen überhaupt) abgeht. Die Frage ist nur wann, wenn überhaupt, die Menschen diesen Irrsinn einsehen und was dagegen tun. Die Merkel spielt ihre Rolle als Marionette anscheinend einwandfrei.


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Der beste Beweis wie de Herrschenden die untere Schickt für maßlos Dumm halten. Das hat mittlerweile Züge angenommen mit der EU, dass ist dermaßen irrational was seit langem (noch vor den beiden Weltkriegen überhaupt) abgeht. Die Frage ist nur wann, wenn überhaupt, die Menschen diesen Irrsinn einsehen und was dagegen tun. Die Merkel spielt ihre Rolle als Marionette anscheinend einwandfrei.



Was geht denn so krasses ab? Kann ich da mitmachen?


----------



## Cleriker (27. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das würdest du wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen, du verstehst ja nicht einmal die Forenegeln bezüglich Zitaten. 

Spaß beiseite, das nervt echt. Lass das bitte.

@koffeinjunkie
Bitte kläre uns doch auf. Deine Aussage ist irgendwie nichtssagend. Wie soll man dich so verstehen? Geh bitte etwas ins Detail damit wir eventuell was lernen können, oder wenigsten diskutieren.


----------



## orca113 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Glaube zu verstehen was er meint. (auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wie er das nun hier plötzlich inmitten einer Diskussion über Notvorräte an einer Stelle mit Keimen im Wasser bringt)

Aber ich denke einfach mal das unsere "Führer" bzw. unsere Regierenden uns nicht mal für dumm halten aus Boshaftigkeit sondern eher weil sie selbst so weit von den realen Szenarien usw. entfernt sitzen (nicht örtlich) das man schon gar keinen Plan mehr hat was abgeht. Glaube nicht das eine Merkel sich Gedanken über Notvorräte machen muß. Oder Verkehrsprobleme, Altersarmut,... kannst du beliebig fortsetzen. Man kann auch einen anderen Namen als Merkel nehmen. Da sitzen genügend Leute im Reichstag die Tag für Tag an der Realität vorbei schießen.

Angesichts der vielen Fernsehsender ala RTL (gerade der vielen Privaten) und deren Programm glaube ich aber auch allmählich das wir überdurchschnittlich viele Idioten herumlaufen haben. Die Sender geben das was gewollt wird.

Wenn die Medien hier nur oft genug über Dinge wie Notbevorratung reden geht der ganz Run auf die Sachen los. Dann wird tatsächlich gehamstert um jeden Preis. Wenn die Radio und Fernsehsender oft genug von gefährlichen Wetterverhältnissen erzählen ist es miit einem vernünftigen Verkehrsfluß auch vorbei. Zumindest rund um Köln kann im Winter an einem trockenen Tag keiner mehr Autofahren weil in den Medien Berichte von Glatteis in anderen Bundesländern die Runde machen. Deutsche neigen anscheinend dazu hysterisch zu werden.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Angesichts der vielen Fernsehsender ala RTL (gerade der vielen Privaten) und deren Programm glaube ich aber auch allmählich das wir überdurchschnittlich viele Idioten herumlaufen haben. Die Sender geben das was gewollt wird.



Es gab mal im ZDF eine sehr interessante Doku zur Immobilienblase 2008 und der nachfolgenden Bankenkrise.
Echt super informativ.
Die Doku hatte aber weniger Zuschauer als die Werbung bei RTL 2 und daher kannst du mit dem Informationsprogramm schlicht vergessen.
Die Leute wollen den Müll bei den Privaten sehen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

...und wenn man Informationsprogramm will, schaltet man N24 ein.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wenn man Informationsprogramm will, schaltet man N24 ein.



Nope, da gibt es doch Youtube Kanäle.


----------



## orca113 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gab mal im ZDF eine sehr interessante Doku zur Immobilienblase 2008 und der nachfolgenden Bankenkrise.
> Echt super informativ.
> Die Doku hatte aber weniger Zuschauer als die Werbung bei RTL 2 und daher kannst du mit dem Informationsprogramm schlicht vergessen.
> Die Leute wollen den Müll bei den Privaten sehen.



Ja sage ich doch. Das macht mir ja die Sorgen.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja sage ich doch. Das macht mir ja die Sorgen.



Dafür kann aber niemand was, wenn sich keiner informative Dokus anschaut. Das Interesse für sowas muss in Schulen geweckt werden.
Denn die Eltern hocken ja schon vor der Glotze und ziehen sich den Dreck bei RTL 2 und Co. rein.
Wenn ich schon sehe, was da nachmittags immer für ein Schrott läuft, egal welches Sender.


----------



## orca113 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ja da könntest du recht haben. Dazu kommt das sich auch die Eltern für nichts interessieren. Neben mir da wohnt auch ne Family, die können dir alles von Bauer sucht sau oder Schwiegermutter gesucht erzählen... Sei dem Pokémon go Run sind sie mit der ganzen Familie mit dem Smartphone im Ort unterwegs. Frage mich wann da mal sowas wie Kommunikation und Bildung passiert. Aber sowas gibt's immer öfter.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ganz so einfach ist es mMn dann doch nicht. Die Schule sollte zwar Anreize geben, letztlich liegt es aber an dem Kind selbst. Die Eltern haben in meinem Augen auch nicht die Aufgabe dem Kind Bildung zu vermitteln, sondern hauptsächlich Moral und gesunden Menschenverstand. Der Rest liegt bei dem Kind. Geben die Eltern ihrem Kind eine vernünftige Denkweise mit auf den Weg, wird es sich in Schule wie auch Freizeit selbst die Infos holen, die es interessant findet. 

In meiner gesamten Schulzeit hat mein Vater iirc zwei mal mit mir über schulische Dinge gesprochen, also zusammengefasst vielleicht 40 min in zehn Jahren. Trotzdem hat's gut funktioniert.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Mach bitte nicht den Fehler und schließ von dir auf andere, da machst du es dir zu einfach.


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mach bitte nicht den Fehler und schließ von dir auf andere, da machst du es dir zu einfach.



Naja, bisher macht mir Cleriker aber auch genau den Eindruck, bei ihm hat man es mit jemandem zu tun der "gesunden Menschenverstand" hat. 

Auch ist das was er sagt mMn nicht ganz verkehrt: Dem Kind die richtigen Türen zeigen, durchgehen muß es dann selbst.

Apropos Medien: Wie gedenkt denn die Bundesregierung in einem Katastrophenfall die Bevölkerung zu erreichen? Nehmen wir an Stromausfall der übelsten Sorte. Haben die auch was von eienm "Volksempfänger" mit Solarzellen erzählt?


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar hat er recht, aber nur weil es bei ihm so geklappt hat, ist das bei weitem nicht überall der Fall. Das wird er vermutlich auch selbst wissen. 
Es kommt zum Teil sehr wohl darauf an, was die Eltern mit den Kindern machen, welche Bücher sie mit ihnen lesen, welche Filme sie sich ansehen usw. Das kann durchaus Einfluss auf den späteren "geistigen" Werdegang haben. Das heißt nicht, dass Kinder die so etwas nicht hatten dümmer sind oder dümmer werden, aber nicht ohne Grund bringen Akademikerfamilien eher Akademiker hervor (mit den Genen hat es nichts zu tun^^). Das soll auch nicht heißen, dass es das einzig wahre sein soll Akademiker zu werden, es gibt genügend Beispiele von formal gebildeten Menschen, die ich menschlich als auch geistig als ziemlich dumm einschätze. 
Aber wenn man als Kind nicht die nötige Unterstützung erhält, überhaupt Zugang zu Ressourcen zu bekommen (Bücher, Filme, Dokus) ist man schon im Nachteil. 

Wie man die Bevölkerung informiert? Radio. Deswegen sollte auch jeder ein Batterieradio besitzen. Wer das nicht macht, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Danke für die netten Worte orca113.

Leob12,
mit dieser Regel sind wir uns normalerweise einig. Jedoch ging es hier im Thread ja letztlich um Meinungsbildung und Entscheidungen. Wenn wir über all diese Themen hier diskutieren und jeder seine Meinung dazu hat und sich auseinander setzen muss mit Medien und anders denkenden, dann kommt man halt irgendwann zu den Anfängen des eigenen Denkens. Wenn man jetzt die komplette Verantwortung auf Familie oder Schule abwälzt, dann ist das nicht besser als sich heute von den Medien vorschreiben zu lassen was richtig ist, oder nicht. Genau dafür legt man dann nämlich den Grundstein. Also nein, Diese beiden Institutionen sind nicht die Hauptverantwortlichen. Zwar steht die Familie vor der Schule, aber eben aus genannten Grund. Dem, dass sie dem Kind eine aufmerksame Denkweise vermitteln müssen. Sie müssen es hinbekommen dass ihr Kind sogar die eigens aufgestellten Regeln hinterfragt und für sich als richtig abklärt. Damit das funktioniert muss Grundvertrauen geschaffen sein. Ich erkläre meinen Kindern (4+5) was für Regeln sie zu befolgen haben und was ich mir davon erhoffe. Also wofür dient das. Ebenso frage ich nach was sie davon halten und ob sie meine Gedanken  nachvollziehen können. Also ich gebe ihnen die Chance, mich von ihrem Standpunkt zu überzeugen und selbst aufzuschlüsseln wie es dazu kommt, dass man dies und jenes Verhalten erwartet. Das funktioniert ganz gut.

Warum schließe ich nun von mir auf andere? Na weil ich nur Grundregeln beigebracht bekommen habe und sah wie meine Umgebung auf bestimmte Situationen und Handlungen reagiert hat. Ansonsten hat man meinen Geist nie aktiv beeinflusst und meine Festplatte war quasi leer. Ich konnte und musste selbst bestimmen was ich aufspiele und warum. Wenn dieses sich selbst überlassen bei mir also funktioniert hat, dann klappt das auch bei anderen. Bei meinen Kindern scheint es ähnlich zu fruchten. Ich bin also ganz schwer der Überzeugung, der Evolution und dem Gehirn, seine Arbeit zu lassen und nicht einfach anderen diese Aufgabe zu zu schieben.

Edit
Leob12, zwei Dinge noch:
1) Da hast du ebenso Recht. 
2) Danke, dass du den Spoiler nutzt für das Zitat. Das liest sich deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reflexion und Selbstreflexion, beides wichtige Dinge, die aber viel zu oft von den Eltern vernachlässigt wird, sei es aus Zeitmangel (aus meiner Sicht Quatsch, wenn man ein Kind hat, soll man sich gefälligst Zeit dafür nehmen...) oder weil man selbst nicht dazu fähig ist (auch da gibts genug), müssen oft in der Schule "nachgeholt werden". Da sehe ich schon auch die Schule mitverantwortlich, weil es einfach die Pflicht eines Lehrers sein sollte, den Schüler beizubringen, wie man Dinge hinterfragt. Der Sinn der Schule ist es keineswegs, den armen Schülern stumpfes kognitives Wissen einzutrichtern, dass sie eh wieder vergessen und die Schüler einfach nervt. Auch Lehrer können irren, leider sind viele Professoren zu stolz, um das zuzugeben. 
Manche Schüler bekommen dieses hinterfragende Denken von zuhause mit auf den Weg, andere wiederum nicht, und hier ist es schon Aufgabe der Lehrer (Betonung auf den Plural, schließt sämtliche Fächer mit ein), auch diesen Schülern zu ihrem Glück zu verhelfen. Das funktioniert keineswegs immer, das ist utopisch, keine Frage. 

Du stellst deine Erziehung als etwas banales dar (das ist nicht negativ gemeint), du hast wenigstens Feedback zu deinem Verhalten bekommen. Was aber macht ein Jugendlicher, dessen Eltern nur unregelmäßig zuhause sind und sehr oft auf sich alleine gestellt ist? Der bekommt dieses Feedback eventuell nicht, jedenfalls nicht so umfassend wie es wünschenswert wäre.

Die Schule, und insbesondere die politische Bildung ist auch dafür zuständig, dass die Kinder die richtigen Methoden und Konzepte kennenlernen, um überhaupt eine fundierte und reflektierte eigene Meinung zu bekommen. Das ist nicht leicht, aber nicht unmöglich. Im Prinzip kann und soll politische Bildung in jedem Fach mitlaufen, nicht explizit und ständig, aber dennoch (und ja, man kann in jedem Fach politische Bildung betreiben  ).

Wie schon gesagt, die Schule ist auch verantwortlich. Schließlich ist es ja das Ziel, dass alle, die das Schulsystem erfolgreich durchlaufen haben, mündige, sprich selbstbestimmende, reflektiert denkende und auch unabhängige Staatsbürger werden. Gut, das klingt schön blumig und die Realität sieht ganz anders aus, denn solche Bürger könnte man nicht so leicht beeinflussen, trotzdem bleibt es auch Aufgabe der Schule. Wenn die Schule aber immer mehr als "Erzieher" herhalten muss, weil die Eltern ja keine Zeit haben, dann sage auch ich dass das nicht Sinn der Sache ist und auch nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Deutsche Schulen schaffen es doch nicht mal, den normalen Schulstoff durchgehend korrekt zu vermitteln, wie sollen sie da Grundsatzerziehung unterbringen?
Außerdem kann keine Schule einem Kind/Jugendlichen grundlegende, menschliche Werte mehr vermitteln, wenn die Eltern das nicht schon getan haben. Sowas sollte ein Mensch schon im Kleinkindalter "erlernt" haben.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das funktioniert indirekt, im Hintergrund. Die gesamte Gesellschaft erzieht jemanden, auch die Schule, und besonders die Schule.
Und ja, Grundsatzerziehung kann auch in der Schule geschehen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Grundlegende Dinge, wie Liebe, das Verständnis, dass es ohne eigenes Zutun keinen Lohn gibt (sprich: ohne Fleiß kein Preis), Wertschätzung anderer und ein gewisses Maß an Vertrauen (in andere und in sich selbst) sollte ein Mensch schon in den ersten 4 - 5 Lebensjahren erlernen, da kriegt er am meisten mit, da bildet das Gehirn mehr synaptische Verknüpfungen als in jedem anderen Lebensalter. In dem Alter sind die Eltern die wichtigsten Personen im Leben, da sind sie die gefestigste Konstante. 
Lernt ein Mensch solch grundlegende Dinge in dem Alter nicht von den Eltern, dann stehen die Chancen nunmal sehr schlecht, dass er sowas irgendwie noch später lernt. 
Keine Ahnung, wo da "Reflexion" anfängt, aber dass zur Problemlösung Nachdenken gehört, sollte ein Kind schon beim Spielen mit dem Formenwürfel gelernt haben.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ohne Fleiß kein Preis? Du kannst sehr wohl sehr fleißig sein, aber nichts dafür bekommen, dafür gibts genug Beispiele. 
Gefestigte Konstante, klingt schön, ist aber mittlerweile keineswegs immer so. 

Und ja, auch sowas kann der Mensch später noch erlernen. Wie gut oder wie schlecht die Chancen dann sind, muss man im Einzelfall beurteilen, aber es ist definitiv nicht unmöglich. 
Ich rede hier von der Reflexion über die eigene Meinung, das eigene Weltbild, die Umwelt. Das lernt man nicht beim Formenwürfel.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

In absehbarer Zeit wird es denke ich in Europa keinen großen Krieg geben aber eventuell mehrere kleine. Zudem wurde schon vor Jahren gesagt das sich "Das Zentrum" von Europa nach Osten verschiebt. Wenn dann wird es im Nahen Osten eine Eskalation geben bzw. dieser faßte so richtig Fuß mit dem ersten Golfkrieg und dauert bis heute an. Angaben wir 10 Tage Nahrungsmittel bewahren (oder länger) ist onehin unsinnig da man für mehrere Monate spezielle Lebensmittel benötigt die extra für solche Fälle hergestellt werden und lange haltbar sind. Da Deutschland kein souveräner Staat mehr ist, gibt es sogesehen keinen Grund hier irgendwelche Unruhen zu schüren außer Situationen zu schaffen das kein Staat in Europa zu stark wird. Bis auf Anschläge hier und da, denke ich nicht das eine Art Bürgerkrieg in Deutschland passieren dürfte.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ohne Fleiß kein Preis? Du kannst sehr wohl sehr fleißig sein, aber nichts dafür bekommen, dafür gibts genug Beispiele.
> Gefestigte Konstante, klingt schön, ist aber mittlerweile keineswegs immer so.


Machst du aber gar nichts, kriegst du erst recht nichts, es geht um den _Grundsatz_.
Menschen, die den nicht kapiert haben, weil sie es schlicht nie gelernt haben, weil sie als Kinder/Jugendliche alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen haben, sind die letzten, die irgend' einen Fleiß an den Tag legen, die in der Schule keine Lust haben und später beim McDonald's hinterm Tresen stehen.
Ja, leider ist das heutzutage mit der festen Konstante nicht mehr so, Patchwork sei dank.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Und ja, auch sowas kann der Mensch später noch erlernen. Wie gut oder wie schlecht die Chancen dann sind, muss man im Einzelfall beurteilen, aber es ist definitiv nicht unmöglich.
> Ich rede hier von der Reflexion über die eigene Meinung, das eigene Weltbild, die Umwelt. Das lernt man nicht beim Formenwürfel.


Reflexion heißt grundsätzlich mal "Nachdenken", und das lernt jeder Mensch, wenn er das erste mal probiert, durch welches Loch der Würfel passt, und durch welches der Stern. Das was du meinst, geht teilweise schon mit Differenzieren einher, das ist das, was zuhause und in der Schule erfolgen sollte, sich schon mal grundsätzlich für weltgerichtete Dinge interessieren und Informationen abwägen.
Wenn jemand aber vorher nicht gelernt hat, wie man überhaupt mal Probleme angeht und löst, dann bezweifle ich, dass er zum Differenzieren im stande ist.
Und wie gesagt, die _grundsätzlichen_ Sachen, Respekt vor anderem Leben, Vertrauen, Zuneigung, Mitgefühl usw., das kann einem keine Schule beibringen. Wenn einem die Eltern nicht schon angelernt haben, dass man andere anhören sollte und es darum geht, zu lernen, wie will so jemand dann in der Schule auf die Lehrer hören?


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> Machst du aber gar nichts, kriegst du erst recht nichts, es geht um den _Grundsatz_.
> Menschen, die den nicht kapiert haben, weil sie es schlicht nie gelernt haben, weil sie als Kinder/Jugendliche alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen haben, sind die letzten, die irgend' einen Fleiß an den Tag legen, die in der Schule keine Lust haben und später beim McDonald's hinterm Tresen stehen.
> Ja, leider ist das heutzutage mit der festen Konstante nicht mehr so, Patchwork sei dank.



Absolut richtig

Verstehe unter Reflexion auch eher das man seine eigenen Entscheidungen und sein eigenes handeln mal hinterfragt. Nicht bei allem und jedem und bei jeder Gelegenheit aber auch ich gehe am Abend oft mal hin und lasse den Tag mal revue passieren und betrachte nochmal wie ich in der ein oder anderen Situation reagiert habe, wie ich mit dem ein oder anderen umgegangen bin usw.... da fällt einem das ein oder andere mal schon mal auf das man sich ein wenig daneben benommen hat oder das man hätte wesentlich besser handeln können. Man nimmt so immer wieder etwas mit um es beim nächsten mal besser zu machen. Auch Problemlösungsstrategien werden später nochmal evaluiert. 

Halte nichts davon einfach immer wieder aufs neue in den Tag zu gehen und zu leben als gäbe es kein Morgen. Auch das habe ich mir irgendwo etwas bei meinen Eltern abgeschaut. Eltern haben schon einen großen Teil "Lebenskompetenz" den Kindern vorzumachen.



> Zudem wurde schon vor Jahren gesagt das sich "Das Zentrum" von Europa nach Osten verschiebt.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Was könnte den das Zentrum Europas nach Osten ziehen?!


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Kontinentalplattenverschiebung eventuell?^^


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kontinentalplattenverschiebung eventuell?^^



 Ja oder ist kulturelle Zentrum gemeint?


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja oder ist kulturelle Zentrum gemeint?


Und wohin würde sich das verschieben? Bukarest? Moskau? 
Wien wäre cool


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Nein, auf die Gefahr hin jetzt was auf den Deckel zu bekommen:

Fürchte eher in ein "Morgenland" bzw. in ein muslimisches wenn das hier alles so weiter geht.


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ja genau, 5% der Europäer sind muslimisch, da ändert sich die nächsten Jahre auch sehr wenig...


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Du hast mich nicht verstanden... aber bevor ich als islamophob abgestempelt werde belassen wir es dabei. Es gehört ohnehin nicht hier rein.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Nein, auf die Gefahr hin jetzt was auf den Deckel zu bekommen:
> 
> Fürchte eher in ein "Morgenland" bzw. in ein muslimisches wenn das hier alles so weiter geht.



Ich warte, bis das Zentrum in Tibet angekommen ist.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden... aber bevor ich als islamophob abgestempelt werde belassen wir es dabei. Es gehört ohnehin nicht hier rein.


Hättest du dir Schätzungen und Hochrechnungen zu dem Thema für die nächsten 30 Jahre angesehen, wärst du gar nicht erst Gefahr gelaufen, als solcher abgestempelt zu werden.
Weil du dann nämlich keine Gründe mehr für deine "Befürchtung" gehabt hättest.


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte, bis das Zentrum in Tibet angekommen ist.


Und wenn dann alles mitwandert wäre Europa das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten und die USA das Land der aufgehenden Sonne^^


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Aber wenn es gewandert ist in diese Regionen dann müssen auch andere Notfallmaßnahmen und Vorbereitungen empfohlen werden.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Aber wenn es gewandert ist in diese Regionen dann müssen auch andere Notfallmaßnahmen und Vorbereitungen empfohlen werden.



Na ja, in Tibet muss nicht mehr vor Hochwasser gewarnt werden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, in Tibet muss nicht mehr vor Hochwasser gewarnt werden.



Du kannst da aber ausrutschen und die Berge runterfallen


----------



## Red-Hood (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja genau, 5% der Europäer sind muslimisch, da ändert sich die nächsten Jahre auch sehr wenig...


Da hat sich jemand aber besonders gut mit Geburtenraten beschäftigt. Der wegsterbende Bevölkerungsanteil ist sogar nur zu einem Prozent oder noch weniger muslimisch.
Bei den Kindern sieht es hingegen ganz anders aus. Die klassischen, europäischen Völker zeugen kaum Kinder, aber das ist ihr Pech.

Da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren sehr viel ändern, selbst wenn es die Flüchtlingskrise nicht gäbe.
Diese beschleunigt den Prozess allerdings gewaltig.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren sehr viel ändern, selbst wenn es die Flüchtlingskrise nicht gäbe.
> Diese beschleunigt den Prozess allerdings gewaltig.


...und du hast mit Sicherheit eine statistische Hochrechnung, die das belegt.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und du hast mit Sicherheit eine statistische Hochrechnung, die das belegt.


Es gibt allgemeine Geburtenraten. Diese kann man mit den Geburtenraten der Herkunftsländer der Menschen abgleichen, die noch nicht so lange hier sind.
Wenn jemand in Armut genug Kinder zeugt, wird er hier bestimmt nicht weniger Kinder zeugen, wenn das mit Mehreinnahmen verbunden ist, da staatlich subventioniert.

Es gibt sehr wenige muslimische Familien mit weniger als 3 Kindern. Es gibt viele Deutsche, die gar keine Kinder zeugen.
Ansonsten einfach mal an Schulen umschauen oder sich die Namen der Schulabgänger anschauen. Bereits in den letzten 20 Jahren hat ein extremer Wandel stattgefunden.
Seid ihr nie in Großstädten unterwegs und lebt auf dem Land? Benutzt ihr keine öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel?


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Da hat sich jemand aber besonders gut mit Geburtenraten beschäftigt. Der wegsterbende Bevölkerungsanteil ist sogar nur zu einem Prozent oder noch weniger muslimisch.
> Bei den Kindern sieht es hingegen ganz anders aus. Die klassischen, europäischen Völker zeugen kaum Kinder, aber das ist ihr Pech.
> 
> Da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren sehr viel ändern, selbst wenn es die Flüchtlingskrise nicht gäbe.
> Diese beschleunigt den Prozess allerdings gewaltig.



Welche klassischen europäischen Völker? Die Germanen? Die Franken? ^^
Mich würde es interessieren was für dich die klassischen europäischen Völker sind. 
Mit steigendem Wohlstand sinkt die Geburtenrate. 
Und Veränderung gab es immer, ich sehe das per se nicht als Problem.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Welche klassischen europäischen Völker? Die Germanen? Die Franken? ^^
> Mich würde es interessieren was für dich die klassischen europäischen Völker sind.
> Mit steigendem Wohlstand sinkt die Geburtenrate.
> Und Veränderung gab es immer, ich sehe das per se nicht als Problem.


Ich sehe das auch nicht als Problem. Bei steigender Dekadenz sinkt die Geburtenrate. Es ist nicht so, als wäre es eine unbewusste Entscheidung.
Wie du sie bezeichnest, bleibt dir überlassen, zumal es die Deutschen eigentlich gar nicht gibt. Die Nachfahren der Germanen, Kelten etc...


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch nicht als Problem. Bei steigender Dekadenz sinkt die Geburtenrate. Es ist nicht so, als wäre es eine unbewusste Entscheidung.
> Wie du sie bezeichnest, bleibt dir überlassen, zumal es die Deutschen eigentlich gar nicht gibt. Die Nachfahren der Germanen, Kelten etc...


Die Frage von mir war wertfrei  
Mich hätte es interressiert was andere als "klassische europäische Völker" sehen. Da kann man nämlich gut drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Es gibt allgemeine Geburtenraten. Diese kann man mit den Geburtenraten der Herkunftsländer der Menschen abgleichen, die noch nicht so lange hier sind.
> Wenn jemand in Armut genug Kinder zeugt, wird er hier bestimmt nicht weniger Kinder zeugen, wenn das mit Mehreinnahmen verbunden ist, da staatlich subventioniert.


Die bisher veröffentlichen Erhebungen zeigen aber keinen dramatischen Bevölkerungsumschwung an:
Studien: Droht eine Islamisierung Deutschlands?
Globale Studie: Wo der Islam sich ausbreitet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Umfrage: Zahl der Muslime in Deutschland wird deutlich uberschatzt - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Natürlich ändert sich was, das ist klar, aber die Panikmache, dass wir hier bald mehr Muslime als Nicht-Muslime haben, ist einfach übertrieben. Die einzigen "Quellen" die Gegenteiliges Behaupten, kommen aus der konservativeren Ecke und vom Springer-Verlag.

EDIT: Nicht mal letzterer, kann für 2050 (was ja schon nich ein bissl hin is) konkret sagen, dass es dann in Deutschland mehr Muslime geben wird:
Demografie: In 55 Jahren gibt es mehr Muslime als Christen - DIE WELT


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach mal an Schulen umschauen oder sich die Namen der Schulabgänger anschauen. Bereits in den letzten 20 Jahren hat ein extremer Wandel stattgefunden.
> Seid ihr nie in Großstädten unterwegs und lebt auf dem Land? Benutzt ihr keine öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel?


Aha, das Aussehen und der Namen allein verraten mir, ob derjenige ein gläubiger (!) Moslem ist.
Is klar.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mich hätte es interressiert was andere als "klassische europäische Völker" sehen. Da kann man nämlich gut drüber diskutieren.


Ich beschäftige mich ziemlich gern mit Kulturen und dem Altertum. Falls wir diskutieren wollen, können wir das gerne mal abends über Skype machen. 

@ two-face
Die Quellen der Springer sind diesbezüglich nicht weniger glaubwürdig als die des Spiegels oder Focus.
In Frankreich wird ganz offiziell von 10% Muslimen gesprochen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha, das Aussehen und der Namen allein verraten mir, ob derjenige ein gläubiger (!) Moslem ist.
> Is klar.


Der Nachname tut das besser als manch einer glauben mag, auch wenn sich die Aussage nicht konkret auf Muslime bezog.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Es gibt allgemeine Geburtenraten. Diese kann man mit den Geburtenraten der Herkunftsländer der Menschen abgleichen, die noch nicht so lange hier sind.
> Wenn jemand in Armut genug Kinder zeugt, wird er hier bestimmt nicht weniger Kinder zeugen, wenn das mit Mehreinnahmen verbunden ist, da staatlich subventioniert.



Das ist aber zu kurz gedacht.
Sobald du hier in Deutschland lebst, sind die Kosten für Kinder die gleichen, egal ob du christlich, muslimisch bist oder dir der Unsinn am Hintern vorbei geht.
Muslime, die länger hier leben, bekommen genauso viele Kinder, wie alle anderen auch. Das liegt schlicht an den hohen Kosten.

Ich selbst kenne z.B. keine Muslime, die mehr als 3 Kinder haben, die meisten haben nur 2 Kinder, Akademiker haben grundsätzlich weniger Kinder. Ich habe zwei Kinder, wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber zu kurz gedacht.
> Sobald du hier in Deutschland lebst, sind die Kosten für Kinder die gleichen, egal ob du christlich, muslimisch bist oder dir der Unsinn am Hintern vorbei geht.
> Muslime, die länger hier leben, bekommen genauso viele Kinder, wie alle anderen auch. Das liegt schlicht an den hohen Kosten.
> 
> Ich selbst kenne z.B. keine Muslime, die mehr als 3 Kinder haben, die meisten haben nur 2 Kinder, Akademiker haben grundsätzlich weniger Kinder. Ich habe zwei Kinder, wie viele andere auch.


Es ist nicht zu kurz gedacht. Im Gegensatz zu den Herkunftsländern gibt es hier ein ausgeprägtes Sozialsystem, das dafür sorgt, dass die Kinder nicht hungern müssen!
Dass integrierte Familien weniger Kinder bekommen, deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.
In der Uni kommt man ja mit den gebildeteren Muslimen in Kontakt. Ich kenne da wirklich kaum jemanden, der nicht mindestens 2 Geschwister hat. Das sind meistens Türken oder Kurden, die hier sehr wohl etwas länger leben.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die Türken und Kurden, die ich von der Uni kenne, kann man kaum als Muslime bezeichnen. Auf dem Papier vielleicht, aber von ihrem Verhalten und Umgang sind sie kaum von "normalen" Deutschen zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Und wovor fürchtest du dich jetzt? 
Ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Denkst du, dass die Muslime, die mit dir studieren, 5 Kinder kriegen und das Land islamisieren?
Kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen. Auch muslimische Akademiker haben das gleiche Problem, wie alle Akademiker.
In den ersten Jahren machst du nur Praktika, dann hoffst du irgendwann auf eine Stelle, egal wie Zeit begrenzt sie ist, bis du dann tatsächlich mal ans Verdienen gehst, bist du schon über 30 und hast keine Zeit für ein Privatleben.
Ich kenne eine Menge Akademiker, die so einen Lebenslauf haben, Mitte 30 sind und nur Zeitverträge habe, wenig Geld verdienen und keine Zeit für eine Familienplanung haben. Völlig unabhängig davon, welchen Glauben sie haben. Abgesehen davon, dass die Muslime, die ich so kenne, ganz andere Ansichten haben, als die Salafisten, vor denen immer gewarnt wird.


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das schlimme ist, dass wir immer ein Bild vom Islam haben, der durch unsere Medien vermittelt wird. Und Schlagzeilen wie "Moslem vergewaltigt blondes deutsches Mädchen" verkauft sich besser als eine neutrale und ausgewogene Berichterstattung.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Springer und Mohn beherrschen eben den Medien Markt in Deutschland und die entscheiden, was gut für das deutsche Volk ist.


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass wir immer ein Bild vom Islam haben, der durch unsere Medien vermittelt wird. Und Schlagzeilen wie "Moslem vergewaltigt blondes deutsches Mädchen" verkauft sich besser als eine neutrale und ausgewogene Berichterstattung.



Ich brauche mir die Typen die hier bei mir im Ort unterwegs sind anzugucken. Da brauchen mir Medien gar kein Bild zu zeichnen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Und weil du diese Typen siehst, sind also alle Muslime auf der Welt so?


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Springer und Mohn beherrschen eben den Medien Markt in Deutschland und die entscheiden, was gut für das deutsche Volk ist.



Richtig, in Smartphonezeiten werden wir doch von Infos permanent überschwemmt 

Jetzt sucht sich doch jeder die Infos, welche man braucht

Ein skeptisches Nachfragen bleibt hier aus, kein Wunder, das die Verblödung immer weiter zunimmt


----------



## der-sack88 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Und dann suchen sich die ohnehin "Blöden" auch noch die Nachrichten raus, die in ihr Weltbild passen, nämlich den rassistischen Schund von Springer usw. Bei offensichtlichen Lügen seitens dieser Käseblätter wird ohne nachzudenken alles geglaubt was drin steht, bei offiziellen Zahlen, Statistiken und dem, was neutral betrachtet am nächsten an der Wahrheit ist wird "Lügenpresse" geschrien.

Skeptisches Nachfragen setzt Wissen voraus, wer das nicht hat glaubt eben jeden Mist. Heutzutage lernt man kritischen Umgang mit Medien in der Schule, wer da nicht aufpasst, nicht aufs Gymnasium geht (keine Ahnung ob ähnlicher Stoff auch woanders gelehrt wird...) oder aus irgendeinem anderen Grund nicht die Möglichkeit hat läuft dann eben den rechten Rattenfängern von Bild usw. in die Arme. Traurig, dass die nur für die Auflage dermaßen den Rechtsruck befeuern.

Das große Problem bei den Hamsterkäufen sehe ich darin, dass eben dieser bildungsfremde Typ Mensch besonders gerne Angst hat. Man muss ja nur mal die "Neue Rechte" betrachten, die treibende Kraft dahinter ist Angst vor Unbekanntem. Jetzt liest man was von Hamsterkäufen und obwohl es keine wirklich begründete Bedrohung für uns gibt freut man sich darüber, endlich wieder Angst haben zu können. Wovor? Egal, die Regierung meint irgendetwas sei gerade gefährlich, das reicht als Begründung. Dass das bei der vorherrschenden antidemokratischen Grundstimmung seitens der "Neuen Rechten" kontraproduktiv ist hat wohl keiner geglaubt.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ihr wirkt gerade krass bis dumm auf mich! Das Wort "Problem" wurde dem warnenden vom Gegner in den Mund gelegt. Dann die Frage nach der Angst. Wo schrieb denn jemand dass er Angst davor hätte?
Das was ihr hier abliefert, ist genau auf dem Niveau das ihr dem Springerverlag zusprecht. 

Es gibt Menschen die gehen auf jeden Kritiker los und werfen ihm vor nur Propaganda zu betreiben, selbst lügen und betrügen sie aber deutlich schlimmer. Der eine ist vielleicht ängstlich oder dumm, der andere aber ein scheinheiliger Lügner.  Ratet mal was auf mich gerade schlimmer wirkt...


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und weil du diese Typen siehst, sind also alle Muslime auf der Welt so?



Nein, davon spricht auch keiner.

Spreche von den Loosern mit Bärten und "Nachthemden", die z.B. in den Bonner Vorstädten rumhängen (nennt sich Salafisten), im Leben nichts auf die Beine gestellt haben als vielleicht irgendeine frisierte Version des Korans zu lesen und sich irgendwelchen Predigern anzuschließen. Prediger die nichts weiter sind als noch größere Looser die einfach nen Hass auf alles und jeden haben.

Von den Moslemfamilien wie ich eine in der Nachbarschaft habe redet gar keiner. Würden die nicht südländisch aussehen wüsste keiner das das Türken sind. Normal Leute die ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, mit der Nachbarschaft reden, deutsch gelernt haben, mal auf ein Dorffest gehen und gar kein großes Ding aus ihrer Religion und ihrer Herkunft machen.

Schade das ich das auch erklären muss.

Angst herrscht nicht nur unter "Dummen" oder schlechter Gebildeten. Angst kommt einfach daher das man im allgemeinen in der letzten Zeit beim Zeitung aufschlagen und Nachrichten schauen geradezu überflutet wird mit schlimmen Dingen. Nicht nur vor radikalen Islamanhängern und Terror.

Dazu dann die Meldung von Hamsterkäufen die von der Regierung "empfohlen" werden und schon geht's los. Schaut euch nur den Threadtitel an.


----------



## poiu (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Mal angenommen es knallt wirklich und du überlebst in einem Bunker tatsächlich einen oder DEN Atomschlag. Was dann ?
> Das bedeutet eigentlich nur späteres, langsameres/qualvolleres sterben. Dann lieber Schweißerbrille auf und den Blitz betrachten.
> 
> P.S.
> ...




aber da gibts doch für Atomschlag 

Duck And Cover (1951) Bert The Turtle - YouTube



Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Invasion wird spätestens vor Wien gestoppt.



kriegen de Polen nicht mehr hin, von der Bundeswehr reden wir lieber gar nicht, genauso desolat


----------



## der-sack88 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Aber vor den schlimmen Dingen in den Zeitungen braucht man hierzulande keine Angst zu haben. Ob das jetzt der Krieg in Syrien ist, Erdbeben in Italien, das Elend der Flüchtlinge in Südeuropa, Hungerkatastrophen in Afrika, Zika... uns gehts im Vergleich prima, es gibt nichts, wovor wir Angst haben sollten. Ok, vielleicht der Klimawandel. Oder eine Regierungsbeteiligung der AfD. Aber es gibt nichts, was man in unmittelbarer Zukunft befürchten müsste und das Hamsterkäufe rechtfertigen könnte.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das neue Zivilschutzkonzept wenn ich das richtig sehe überhaupt nichts mit aktuellen angeblichen "Bedrohungen" zu tun hat sondern nur angepasst wird, weil die letzte Anpassung in der Zeit kurz nach dem kalten Krieg entstand und vielleicht wirklich Anpassungen nötig waren. Keine Ahnung, mir war das Thema schlicht zu unwichtig, um mich wirklich um die Inhalte zu informieren. Ich fühle mich eben absolut nicht bedroht.

Wer sich aber trotz all der Zeichen dafür, dass wir so sicher leben wie man momentan nur leben kann, von solchen Nachrichten und Anpassungen in Angst versetzen lässt hat eben gerne Angst. Für mich sind solche irrationalen Ängste sonst nicht zu erklären. Warum fürchten sich in Sachsen anscheinend so viele vor 2% der Bevölkerung? Genau so eine irrationale Angst.
Ich verstehe das insofern nicht, als dass Angst für mich etwas ist, was mir mein alltägliches Leben vermiest. Warum man sich dann anhand von Ereignissen, die einen nicht betreffen, Angst einredet, will mir nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Aber mit Angst lässt sich sehr viel Geld verdienen, z.B. mit Waffen oder Stacheldraht. Und Angst erzeugt Zeitungsauflage, mit denen sich die hysterische breite Masse steuern lässt. Kurz: Angst ist ein schönes Geschäft, und wenn ich in der Position wäre Angst zu erzeugen und sie zu steuern, würde ich das genauso ausnutzen. (Was man wohl mit all dem schönen Geld machen könnte?)


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> es gibt nichts, wovor wir Angst haben sollten.


...Eurokrise?


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...Eurokrise?


Nein, das ist eine reine Verschwörungstheorie der CIA/Bilderberger/Rothschilds um Deutschland und Europa zu unterwerfen. Und denk an den gezüchteten Ebola-Virus......und Chemtrails (die gehören in jede Verschwörungstheorie)


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und dann suchen sich die ohnehin "Blöden" auch noch die Nachrichten raus, die in ihr Weltbild passen, nämlich den rassistischen Schund von Springer usw. Bei offensichtlichen Lügen seitens dieser Käseblätter wird ohne nachzudenken alles geglaubt was drin steht, bei offiziellen Zahlen, Statistiken und dem, was neutral betrachtet am nächsten an der Wahrheit ist wird "Lügenpresse" geschrien.
> 
> Skeptisches Nachfragen setzt Wissen voraus, wer das nicht hat glaubt eben jeden Mist. Heutzutage lernt man kritischen Umgang mit Medien in der Schule, wer da nicht aufpasst, nicht aufs Gymnasium geht (keine Ahnung ob ähnlicher Stoff auch woanders gelehrt wird...) oder aus irgendeinem anderen Grund nicht die Möglichkeit hat läuft dann eben den rechten Rattenfängern von Bild usw. in die Arme. Traurig, dass die nur für die Auflage dermaßen den Rechtsruck befeuern.
> 
> Das große Problem bei den Hamsterkäufen sehe ich darin, dass eben dieser bildungsfremde Typ Mensch besonders gerne Angst hat. Man muss ja nur mal die "Neue Rechte" betrachten, die treibende Kraft dahinter ist Angst vor Unbekanntem. Jetzt liest man was von Hamsterkäufen und obwohl es keine wirklich begründete Bedrohung für uns gibt freut man sich darüber, endlich wieder Angst haben zu können. Wovor? Egal, die Regierung meint irgendetwas sei gerade gefährlich, das reicht als Begründung. Dass das bei der vorherrschenden antidemokratischen Grundstimmung seitens der "Neuen Rechten" kontraproduktiv ist hat wohl keiner geglaubt.


Du meinst so wie du? Ein Abschluss, Ganz gleich wie hoch, Sagt absolut nichts über Intelligenz aus. Jeder halbwegs gesund denkende Mensch, Kann sich das selbst erklären. Dein ganzer Beitrag besteht nur aus "blöd" und "rechts". Nicht gerade eine Meisterleistung. 

Belege deine Aussagen doch mal. Bisher klingen die genau so einseitig und nicht reflektiert wie das was du anderen vorwirfst. Gegen rechts sein ist einfach. Schwieriger ist es den Bereich zwischen rechts und links auszumachen und zu bewerten. Wer A Sagt muss auch B sagen. Schon mal gehört? Schau auf deinen Post und sag mir was daran neutral, oder gar objektiv ist. Das ist Klischee vom aller feinsten.

Bevor du jetzt wieder so voreingenommen auch mich irgendwo einsortierst, das klappt nicht. Ich bin weder das eine, noch das andere. Das es mehr islamische Bürger in Europa geben wird, ist klar. Angst davor muss man aber nicht haben, denke ich. Das wird erst ein echtes Thema, wenn es entsprechende Parteien und Zulauf gibt. Was aber auch kein echtes Problem ist, das sind die Rechten. Ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist, aber denk mal ans Ende der Achtziger, bis Mitte der Neunziger. Da waren die Rechten nicht nur aktiver, sondern tatsächlich gefährlich. Damals sind ganze Anwohnerscharen gegen Heime gezogen und die Rechten mussten nicht erst anreisen. Aus genau diesem Grund ist dein einfach gestricktes rechts hier, rechts da, alles rechts, so unangebracht.


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

So sieht es aus. Stichwort Ausschreitungen in Rostock Lichtenhagen. Das war 1992 glaub ich. Da sind dann sogar zu dem ortsansässigen Mob noch Rechte (wirklich Rechte) aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet angereist. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. 
Im übrigen fällt es den meisten sehr schwer: es gibt hier für einige immer nur Rechts oder Links. Auch das spricht eher für die Baujahre Ende 80er und Anfang 90er. Beobachte das bei unseren Azubis auch häufig wenn dort über ähnliches Diskutiert wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Stichwort Ausschreitungen in Rostock Lichtenhagen. Das war 1992 glaub ich. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.


Und es ist seit dem nicht besser geworden, es wird jedes Jahr schlimmer. Von der Seite droht der Bürgerkrieg, das sind die Verstrahlten, die meinen, mit ihrem rechtsradikalen Strunz für das Volk zu sprechen. Nein, es ist eine bundesweit gesehen kleine Gruppe, nur in bestimmten Regionen und in bestimmtem Umfeld kommen sie sich wie die Mehrheit vor. Bei einigen Mitbürgern wären Zwangsdemokratisierungen ganz hilfreich. Da ist jeder Syrer, den ich kennenlernte demokratischer und gebildeter. Ist natürlich eine besondere Gruppe, die ich in der Uni kennenlerne und ihnen Nachhilfe gebe. 

Darum sind Lebensmittel im Haus für ein paar Wochen ganz hilfreich, wenn der rechte Mob mal wieder auf die Straße geht und SA spielt. Hatten wir alles, brauchen wir nicht mehr.



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eine reine  Verschwörungstheorie der CIA/Bilderberger/Rothschilds um Deutschland und  Europa zu unterwerfen.


Der Wirtschaftskrieg läuft.  VW soll 13  Milliarden bezahlen, Harley bekommt für mehr Motorräder mit werkseitig  verkaufter illegaler Software als VWs in den USA auf der Straße sind eine Strafe von  wenigen Millionen. Als Antwort gibt es gegen Apple 13 Milliarden  Steuernachzahlung., Mal sehen, welches die nächste Sau ist. Vermutlich  wird Frankreich durch Ratingagenturen auf Ramsch gestuft. Wo bleibt  eigentlich die Ratingagentur für Ratingagenturen?
Ratingagenturen-Ratingagentur stuft Rating von Ratingagenturen herab
...


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Es ist seit dem vielleicht nicht besser geworden aber auch nicht wirklich schlimmer. Eher würde ich sagen doch weniger. Sowas wie in den 90ern gab und gibt's auch aktuell nicht mehr. Das glaub mal.

Was den Teil mit dem Wirtschaftskrieg angeht hast du nicht ganz unrecht.

Ratingagenturen sind mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ratingagenturen sind mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge.


Aber irgendjemand muss doch mit intransparenten Methoden die Bonität ganzer Staaten beurteilen, um den Aktienmarkt zu beeinflussen.


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ja diese Typen sind doch maßgeblich schuld an, bzw. tragen die Hauptverantwortung für die Finanzkrise.
Mal eben Schrottpapiere als AAA eingestuft. Wahrscheinlich im volltrunkenen Zustand.

Es arbeiten aktuell viele Ecken und Enden daran Chaos heraufzubeschwören. Hoffen wir das wir nie auf die Pläne der Regierung zurückgreifen müssen. Lieber vom Notvorrat in guten Zeiten naschen


----------



## der-sack88 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie du? Ein Abschluss, Ganz gleich wie hoch, Sagt absolut nichts über Intelligenz aus. Jeder halbwegs gesund denkende Mensch, Kann sich das selbst erklären. Dein ganzer Beitrag besteht nur aus "blöd" und "rechts". Nicht gerade eine Meisterleistung.
> 
> Belege deine Aussagen doch mal. Bisher klingen die genau so einseitig und nicht reflektiert wie das was du anderen vorwirfst. Gegen rechts sein ist einfach. Schwieriger ist es den Bereich zwischen rechts und links auszumachen und zu bewerten. Wer A Sagt muss auch B sagen. Schon mal gehört? Schau auf deinen Post und sag mir was daran neutral, oder gar objektiv ist. Das ist Klischee vom aller feinsten.
> 
> Bevor du jetzt wieder so voreingenommen auch mich irgendwo einsortierst, das klappt nicht. Ich bin weder das eine, noch das andere. Das es mehr islamische Bürger in Europa geben wird, ist klar. Angst davor muss man aber nicht haben, denke ich. Das wird erst ein echtes Thema, wenn es entsprechende Parteien und Zulauf gibt. Was aber auch kein echtes Problem ist, das sind die Rechten. Ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist, aber denk mal ans Ende der Achtziger, bis Mitte der Neunziger. Da waren die Rechten nicht nur aktiver, sondern tatsächlich gefährlich. Damals sind ganze Anwohnerscharen gegen Heime gezogen und die Rechten mussten nicht erst anreisen. Aus genau diesem Grund ist dein einfach gestricktes rechts hier, rechts da, alles rechts, so unangebracht.




Natürlich sagt ein Abschluss nichts über Intelligenz aus. Nur kann auch heute leider noch bei weitem nicht jeder komplexe Texte auch verstehen, ganz unabhängig von seiner Intelligenz. Da reicht dann der zusammengelogene Dreizeiler aus der Bild und schwups verbreitet sich weiter Panik und braune Propaganda. Weil die korrektere Berichterstattung gar nicht erst gelesen, geschweige denn verstanden wird.

Klischee hin oder her, es sind nun mal Tatsachen, dass dank Fehlern und Lügen in der Berichterstattung Vorurteile, Angst und Hass geschürt werden. Ich weiß nicht ob du heute zum ersten Mal im Internet bist, aber das ist mittlerweile voll von brauner Hetze, die sich auf Berichte in bestimmten Medien beruft. Du wolltest Quellen: hier, hier, hier, hier... die Liste ließe sich endlos weiterführen. Wie damit die Braunen umgehen sieht man hier sehr gut. Lügen werden ohne nachzudenken und zu hinterfragen übernommen, verbreiten sich so und sorgen für die momentanen antidemokratischen Strömungen.

Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, wie du die Gefahr von Rechts dermaßen kleinreden kannst. Es ist unfassbar, zu sagen, dass sei "kein echtes Problem", wenn alleine 2015 über 1000 Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime stattfanden, rechte Schläger von den besorgten Spaziergängern und der AfD Jagd auf Journalisten machen und eine Bande Nazis jahrelang mordend durch Deutschland zieht. Mal von der grundsätzlichen antidemokratischen Stimmung von Rechts ganz abgesehen.

Und das meine ich dann, wenn ich schreibe, dass durch fehlerhafte Berichterstattung, ob gewollt (Springer) oder ungewollt und schlampig ("Qualitätsmedien") auch bei den Hamsterkäufen Angst geschürt wird, die den momentanen Rechtsruck in der Bevölkerung verstärkt und am Ende schlecht für uns alle ist. Um noch mal zum Threadtitel zurückzukommen: nein, ich glaube nicht, dass sich etwas großes zusammenbraut, was sofortige Hamsterkäufe nötig macht. Nur der Umgang mit dem Thema ist in der Politik und den Medien ziemlich unglücklich.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das die Idee von Europa nicht sehr neu ist, eigentlich sogar recht alt also vor der Geburt einiger hier, ist das was die Merkel sagt etwas, dass man erwarten kann. Weil seit der Gründung der EU, sich die Entwicklung mehrheitlich nicht so positiv für die Bevölkerungen der jeweiligen Gemeinschaftsländer ist.  Falls ihr es noch nicht bemerkt habt, wird die Methodik der Angstmacherei, wie aus Überseee bekannt, auch bei uns angwendet. Das fängt mit so nichtssagenden und weniger sinnvollen Äußerungen wie die unserer Kanzlerin an, sich für 10 Tage (was ein Unsinn, in einem Katastrophenfall braucht man sogar spezielle Lebensmittel die extra dafür ausgelegt sind damit die einige Monate halten) Lebensmittel zu kaufen. Wenn dann kauft man eher für Monate ein. Terrorismus nimmt zu, wen wundert es und mich würde es nicht mal schockieren, wenn sich dazu die Bedrohung einer "Schmutzigen Bombe" irgendwann hinzugesellt. Dann werden aus den 10 Tagn bestimmt 30 Tage. Ich habe etwas weiter ausgeholt weil diese Aussage bzw. Ereignis und einige andere, zu diesem Gesamtkonzept der Entwicklung dazugehören bzw. ein Teil davon sind, Nachfolgeprozesse. In der Politik geschieht nichts zufällig und keine Aussage vor einer Kamera ist mal so dahergeredet. Dahinter steckt Methode und Taktik. Was die Dame vorhat, sollte man ihre Berater oder Grauen Eminenzen fragen.  So sehe ich das jedenfalls mit diesen Hamsterkäufen. Es ist ein Teil von einer großen Agenda, also die Angstmacherei.

EDIT: Sorry das der erste Post meinerseits hier durcheinandergewürfelt war.


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

@der-Sack:

Diese 1000 Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime sind genau hochgespielt wie du anderen vorwirfst "Rechts" herunterzuspielen.


----------



## der-sack88 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> @der-Sack:
> 
> Diese 1000 Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime sind genau hochgespielt wie du anderen vorwirfst "Rechts" herunterzuspielen.




Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett? Lügt das Bundeskriminalamt? Das sind ja keine aus der Luft gegriffenen Zahlen oder irgendwelche Spekulationen wie beim neuen Zivilschutzkonzept...


----------



## Cleriker (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hey Sack88,
du haust mich um. Leider nicht im positiven Sinne. 
Deine Quelle ist der Bildblog? Der macht nichts anders wie die Bild. Nur eben umgekehrt. Die Bild hetzt gegen Ausländer? Nö! Die Bild hetzt gegen alles und jeden. Was passiert wenn jemand sich unglücklich ausdrückt und nochmal zu Wort kommt? Er korrigiert seine Aussage. Nehmen wir das Schreiben der HVV als Beispiel. Wer kann bezeugen, dass es nicht so gemeint war, oder dass die Story die als Erklärung für das Schreiben dient stimmt? Niemand. Jedoch ist eins ganz klar. Wer die Chance hat Millionen zu machen, tut dies in der Regel. Wo bleibt die eidesstattliche Aussage des Verfassers des Schreibens und warum hat er die Bild nicht wegen Verleumdung verklagt? Das hätte er sofort gewonnen, es sei denn er hat hinter verschlossen Türen doch erst anders argumentiert. 
Auch gut ist das mit den Schutzwesten. Allein die Überschrift die da quasi lautet "zum Schutz vor Übergriffen in Asylheimen" könnte ebenso gegen Rechts interpretiert werden. Also dass sie Anschläge auf die Heime befürchten und deshalb der Schutz. Diese Möglichkeit wird in dem Blog komischerweise nicht angesprochen. Stichwort: hören was man will!

Als würden solche Dinge nicht reichen, ziehst du in deinem Post gegen Sachsen. Allein die Karte aus deinem Link zu den über 1000 Anschlägen zeigt ganz klar, dass im Osten nichts gebrannt hat, ausschließlich im Westen und hauptsächlich in NRW. DAS IST HETZE! Genau das meinte ich vorhin. Man kann nicht anderen etwas vorwerfen, dass man selbst tut. Deine Meinung wirkt auf mich ganz klar voreingenommen/einseitig.

Ich lese die Bild ähnlich oft wie die Zeit, die Welt, Frankfurter Allgemeine, Süddeutsche, oder das Westfalenblatt. Die nehmen sich nicht viel. Klar ist in der Bild erstmal alles wild aufgemacht, meistens kann man jedoch schon im Text erkennen dass es nur irgendwelche leeren Theorien sind, ohne Fakten und belege und mit immens viel Spielraum für beidseitige Interpretation. Da findet jede Seite was zu meckern. Die anderen erwähnten sind mMn nicht besser. Die lassen zwar ihre eigene Interpretation weg, schreiben ihre Texte aber so,  dass sie den Leser in eine bestimmte Richtung bewegen könnten. Nicht dass sie nicht liberal wären, sie lassen nur gern mal etwas weg. Beispielsweise wird Politiker A, von Partei X durchgekaut und alles gute, aber auch alles Schlechte erwähnt. Bei Politiker B, von Partei Y jedoch nur die guten Taten der letzten 10 Jahre und alles negative aus den 30 Jahren davor weggelassen. Wenn ich jetzt beim schreiben so darüber nachdenke, ist mir die Methode der Bild fast noch lieber. Da weiß man woran man ist und womit man rechnen muss und die versuchen erst gar nicht auf seriös zu machen.

Als ich noch in der Schule war, wurden Heime abgebrannt, Ohne dass es danach in den Medien auftauchte. Das wären ganz andere Zeiten. Ich bin damals mal spaßeshalber (zur Provokation) mit einer Bomberjacke bekleidet und einem Döner in der Hand durch eine rechte Gegend spaziert. Da kam ich nicht weit, schon flogen die Schläger und ich musste rennen. Heute in der selben Gegend, juckt so etwas niemanden. Daran kann man sehen dass sich die Situation verändert hat.

Ich meine was erwartest du? Plötzlich sind Abertausendes Fremde hier, also gibt's auch entsprechend mehr Gegenstimmen. Kannst du ins versichern dass selbst wenn diese fremden wieder weg sein sollten, es noch immer genau so viele rechte Delikte gibt? Nein, dass kannst du nicht. Niemand. Was aber sehr sicher sein könnte, dass mit den Fremden auch die Gegner wieder weniger werden. Das ist schlicht logisch.

Wenn du das kleinreden nennen magst, bitte. Ich nenne es eine soweit mir möglich, objektive Betrachtung von Tatsachen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Sack88,
> du haust mich um. Leider nicht im positiven Sinne.
> Deine Quelle ist der Bildblog? Der macht nichts anders wie die Bild. Nur eben umgekehrt.


Wie genau kommst du auf diese Aussage? Was hat der Bildblog mit der BILD gemeinsam? Erschließt sich mir jetzt überhaupt nicht.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Die anderen erwähnten sind mMn nicht besser.





Cleriker schrieb:


> Die lassen zwar ihre eigene Interpretation weg, schreiben ihre Texte aber so,  dass sie den Leser in eine bestimmte Richtung bewegen könnten.


Was die BILD natürlich NIE machen würde.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Nicht dass sie nicht liberal wären, sie lassen nur gern mal etwas weg. Beispielsweise wird Politiker A, von Partei X durchgekaut und alles gute, aber auch alles Schlechte erwähnt. Bei Politiker B, von Partei Y jedoch nur die guten Taten der letzten 10 Jahre und alles negative aus den 30 Jahren davor
> weggelassen.


Darin ist die BILD doch der Meister, siehe K.T. von und zu Guttenberg.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt beim schreiben so darüber nachdenke, ist mir die Methode der Bild fast noch lieber. Da weiß man woran man ist und womit man rechnen muss und die versuchen erst gar nicht auf seriös zu machen.


Die BILD ist offiziell ein Boulevard-Blatt, das sich eigentlich gar nicht "Zeitung" nennen darf. Deswegen kann man sie mit "seriösen" Tages- und Wochenzeitungen eigentlich nicht vergleichen. 
Die Methode der BILD ist es, so weit zu hetzen, dass der frustrierte Bürger was hat, über was er sich aufregen kann.
Die Methode der BILD ist es, ein Thema aufzugreifen, sich das interessanteste davon rauszupicken und breit aufzumachen
Die Methode der BILD ist es, dick und fett "Skandal!" auszurufen, damit Leute das Blatt kaufen
Die Methode der BILD ist es, kleine wie große Leute fertig zu machen, um bei den Lesern Schadenfreude zu wecken
Die Methode der BILD ist es, gegen Presserecht zu verstoßen, um möglichst schockierende Aufmacher zu finden
Die Methode der BILD ist es, Vorurteile und Klischees breitzutreten, damit frustrierte Bürger sich in ihren - fehlgeleiteten - Ansichten bestätigt fühlen
Die Methode der BILD ist es, das zu verbreiten, was die Leute hören wollen, aber nicht sollen

Das allerschlimmste an der BILD ist, dass sie nicht gleich auf 4-lagiges Klopapier gedruckt wird, sonst könnte man sich wenigstens den Arsch damit abwischen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Mir hat eben ein netter Forist aus dem Forum diesen Vortrag zugesendet. Ich habe 1,5h gebannt zugehört. Es lohnt. Der Redner ist als Volkswirt lange genug in der Politik gewesen, um zu beurteilen, wie unerträglich naiv und fern der realen Situation unsere Entscheidungsträger arbeiten. Viel spaß dabei, der Vortrag erklärt indirent, warum größere Vorräte von Hilfe sein könnten.
Heiner Flassbeck: Warum die Rettung Europas nicht gelingen kann - YouTube


----------



## Cleriker (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Two-Face,
ich hab doch geschrieben warum. Reißerisch in eine Richtung hetzen, ohne beide Seiten zu hinterfragen. Nichts anderes tun sie.

Wo habe ich geschrieben dass Bild das nicht tun würde? Ich bin mir recht sicher dass ich schrieb, dass sie das beide tun. Also was soll der Satz? 

Du schreibst es doch selbst, dass es ihre Methode sei gegen alles und jeden zu hetzen. Also was haben sie deiner Meinung nach bei Guttenberg vergessen? Fertig gemacht haben sie ihn ja, also kannst du ja nur meinen, dass sie positive Taten außer Acht gelassen haben. Welche denn im speziellen?

Zum letzten Absatz:
Genau das habe ich doch gesagt! Und so wie du, Weiß das jeder der das Blatt auch nur einmal gesehen hat. Wenn jemand auch nur die erste Überschrift liest, ist die erste Reaktion, den Inhalt zu hinterfragen. Du selbst schreibst, dass sich die Leser dabei aufregen sollen. Genau. Setz mal fünf Leute an einen Tisch und schmeißt die Bild in die Mitte. Nach zwei Minuten sind sie sich einig, dass irgendeine Dame geile Titten hat. Drei Minuten später gibt's Diskussionen über die Artikel. Einer stimmt der Bild zu, der Rest hat andere Ansichten und es entstehen Debatten. 

Meint man es böse mit der Bild, ist es ein dummes Herzblatt. Meint man es besonders gut, bringen sie die Leser zum hinterfragen. Also irgendwo machen Sie ihren Job gar nicht so dumm.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das große Problem bei den Hamsterkäufen sehe ich darin, dass eben dieser bildungsfremde Typ Mensch besonders gerne Angst hat. Man muss ja nur mal die "Neue Rechte" betrachten, die treibende Kraft dahinter ist Angst vor Unbekanntem. Jetzt liest man was von Hamsterkäufen und obwohl es keine wirklich begründete Bedrohung für uns gibt freut man sich darüber, endlich wieder Angst haben zu können. Wovor? Egal, die Regierung meint irgendetwas sei gerade gefährlich, das reicht als Begründung. Dass das bei der vorherrschenden antidemokratischen Grundstimmung seitens der "Neuen Rechten" kontraproduktiv ist hat wohl keiner geglaubt.



Jetzt machst du aber auch auf Bild Niveau, indem du bildungsfernen Leuten unterstelllst, dass die mehr Angst haben als andere.
Das glaube ich nicht. Angst wird von Medien geschürt -- sieht man ja immer gut an der Bild Schlagzeile -- und dann gibt es eben Deppen, die das glauben oder nicht und einem Abiturienten unterstelle ich nicht, dass der weniger Angst empfindlich ist als andere.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...Eurokrise?



Du meinst Kapitalismuskrise. 
Eurokrise wird es ja nur deswegen genannt, weil die Europäischen Staaten die einheimischen Banken retten mussten und deswegen massiv Schulden gemacht haben und vorwiegend US amerikanische Rating Agenturen europäische Staaten herabstufen.
Komischer Weise haben die USA mehr Schulden als alle Europäische Staaten zusammen und das scheint niemanden zu stören. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das allerschlimmste an der BILD ist, dass sie nicht gleich auf 4-lagiges Klopapier gedruckt wird, sonst könnte man sich wenigstens den Arsch damit abwischen.



Also, dafür wäre mir mein Hintern aber zu schade.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hab mir heute zwei Hamster gekauft. Jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen.


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Hab mir heute zwei Hamster gekauft. Jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen.




Meine beiden Kaninchen hätte ich zur Not als Fleischreserve... aber da würde ich nicht ran gehen. Die armen Tierchen.

Also mal im ernst, Bauernhöfe und Landwirtschaftsbetriebe sind ja sicher dann auch rasch Ziel von Enteignungen oder? Also ich meine im Katastrophenfall.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Two-Face,
> ich had such geschrieben warum. Reißerisch in eine Richtung hetzen, ohne beide Seiten zu hinterfragen. Nichts anderes tun sie.


Du hast geschrieben, dass die anderen Tageszeitungen es nicht viel besser machen. Was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, denn die Zeit, Süddeutsche oder FAZ (die Welt weniger, da auch eine Springer-Publikation), sind das exakte Gegenteil der BILD. Die haben noch nie gegen Presserecht verstoßen (zumindest ist mir da kein Fall bekannt), um bei schlimmen Vorfällen möglichst nahe Aufnahmen von schockierenden Bildern zu bekommen und damit noch Persönlichkeitsrechte von Opfern zu verletzen. 
Die haben auch noch nie gegen einzelne Personen gehetzt, so dass diese umziehen oder einen deftigen Karriereknick hinnehmen mussten. Die haben auch noch nie halbnackte Weiber auf die erste Seite gedruckt, um Kaufanreize zu schaffen. Insbesondere mit der Süddeutschen war ich auch nicht immer zufrieden, man merkt denen an, dass manchmal ein wenig zu arg konservativ sind, aber das was die BILD macht, haben die noch nie abgezogen.^^
Und der Vergleich mit dem Bildblog erschließt sich mir immernoch nicht, wo hetzt denn der in irgend' eine Richtung?


Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben dass Bild das nicht tun würde? Ich bin mir recht sicher dass ich schrieb, dass sie das beide tun. Also was soll der Satz?


Geschrieben: "Die anderen erwähnten sind mMn nicht besser. Die lassen zwar ihre eigene Interpretation weg, schreiben ihre Texte aber so, dass sie den Leser in eine bestimmte Richtung bewegen könnten"
Bezogen auf: "die Zeit, die Welt, Frankfurter Allgemeine, Süddeutsche, oder das Westfalenblatt."
Über das Westfalenblatt kann ich nichts sagen, aber mit Ausnahme der Welt kann ich bei den anderen drei keine derart derbe "in eine Richtung" lenken ausmachen. Schon gar nicht so, wie es die BILD tut.^^


Cleriker schrieb:


> Du schreibst es doch selbst, dass es ihre Methode sei gegen alles und jeden zu hetzen. Also was haben sie deiner Meinung nach bei Guttenberg vergessen? Fertig gemacht haben sie ihn ja, also kannst du ja nur meinen, dass sie positive Taten außer Acht gelassen haben. Welche denn im speziellen?


Weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Satz ironisch gemeint war, aber bei K.T. von und zu Guttenberg war ja genau das Gegenteil der Fall.
Wenn es nach der BILD gegangen wäre, wäre der schon längst Bundeskanzler. Keine Ahnung, wo die gegen ihn gehetzt haben sollen.
Vielleicht hätte ich auch präzisieren sollen, die BILD hetzt gegen alles und jeden, außer jene sind Personen in deren Interesse sind oder Anhänger einer Partei, zu der Friede Springer zugewandt ist.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Zum letzten Absatz:
> Genau das habe ich doch gesagt! Und so wie du, Weiß das jeder der das Blatt auch nur einmal gesehen hat. Wenn jemand auch nur die erste Überschrift liest, ist die erste Reaktion, den Inhalt zu hinterfragen. Du selbst schreibst, dass sich die Leser dabei aufregen sollen. Genau. Setz mal fünf Leute an einen Tisch und schmeißt die Bild in die Mitte. Nach zwei Minuten sind sie sich einig, dass irgendeine Dame geile Titten hat. Drei Minuten später gibt's Diskussionen über die Artikel. Einer stimmt der Bild zu, der Rest hat andere Ansichten und es entstehen Debatten.
> 
> Meint man es böse mit der Bild, ist es ein dummes Herzblatt. Meint man es besonders gut, bringen sie die Leser zum hinterfragen. Also irgendwo machen Sie ihren Job gar nicht so dumm.


Mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass die BILD irgendwo Debatten unter kleinen Leuten entfacht, die BILD ist Boulevard und damit Meinungsmache und nicht mehr. Und das noch auf ganz, ganz tiefem Niveau, sollte das dort überhaupt irgendwo vorhanden sein.  Die einzigen Debatten, die die BILD je verursacht hat, sind über die BILD selber, was ja perfekt derer plakativen Selbstdarstellung passt. 

Keine Ahnung, warum es Leute aus höheren Bildungsgefilden gibt, die die BILD freiwillig lesen, ist doch eigentlich eher was für Affen. Wobei das dann wiederum Tierquälerei wäre.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst Kapitalismuskrise.
> Eurokrise wird es ja nur deswegen genannt, weil die Europäischen Staaten die einheimischen Banken retten mussten und deswegen massiv Schulden gemacht haben und vorwiegend US amerikanische Rating Agenturen europäische Staaten herabstufen.
> Komischer Weise haben die USA mehr Schulden als alle Europäische Staaten zusammen und das scheint niemanden zu stören.


So wie es jetzt läuft, kann es aber nicht weitergehen. Irgendwann bricht der Euro zusammen und die letzte Finanzkrise ist dann ein Fliegenschiss, verglichen mit dem was dann kommt. Bezogen auf das Thema dieses Threads ist das mMn die Größte "Bedrohung", die uns bevorsteht, zumindest den jüngeren Generationen (Waigel und Kohl hocken da natürlich schon im Grab und lachen sich schlapp). Ich halte den Euro in seiner jetzigen Form für nicht tragbar, wie ist denn eine einheitliche Währung überhaupt umsetzbar, ohne einheitliches Wirtschaftssystem und mit Ländern wie Griechenland, die nicht mal an die Wirtschaftsleistung von Hessen rankommen?


----------



## Cleriker (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Mir scheint du siehst nur was du willst. Dann soll es eben so sein.

Was allerdings gar nicht geht ist das "Affen". Du hast dich damit so tief unterhalb eines "Bild-Niveaus" begeben, dass du dich für mich, für jedwede weitere Diskussion disqualifiziert hast.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wenn du meinst, dass das unterhalb der Gürtellinie war, dann melde es den Mods und warte ab, ob die das genauso sehen.

Und mit deinem Eingangssatz hast du dich aber erst recht nicht grade für irgendwas qualifiziert. Lieber das "der-sieht-nur-was-er-sehen-will"-Totschlagargument, als auf Punkte einzugehen und sich mal zu erklären.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Boulevard-Zeitschrift mit vier Buchstaben.


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst, dass das unterhalb der Gürtellinie war, dann melde es den Mods und warte ab, ob die das genauso sehen.
> 
> Und mit deinem Eingangssatz hast du dich aber erst recht nicht grade für irgendwas qualifiziert. Lieber das "der-sieht-nur-was-er-sehen-will"-Totschlagargument, als auf Punkte einzugehen und sich mal zu erklären.
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Boulevard-Zeitschrift mit vier Buchstaben.



Man könnte aber durchaus den Eindruck gewinnen das einige hier nur sehen was bzw es sehen wie sie es sehen wollen...

 Er hat nicht gesagt das es unterhalb der Gürtellinie war. Die "Affen" dort oben waren dennoch wirklich etwas fehl am Platz. 

Denke wenn Cleriker oder sonst jemand auf jeden Punkt eingeht haben wir hier ganz schnell nen anderen Thread draus gemacht. Von da an


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das mit den Affen stammt übrigens ursprünglich gar nicht von mir, sondern geisterte schon länger im Internet rum. 

Cleriker kann zwar seitenlange Anekdoten aus seinem Leben erzählen, auf Argumente oder Ansichten von anderen eingehen steht aber offensichtlich nicht auf seiner Agenda. 

Mich widert die BILD einfach nur an. Nicht allein wegen dem was sie schreiben (oder abbilden) sondern wegen ihrer Methoden, die Cleriker ja offenbar gar nicht so dumm findet. Karrieren und teilweise Leben zerstören, Menschenwürde verletzen, z.T. gegen ein ganzes Volk hetzen (Griechenland). Jaja, alles gar nicht so dumme und natürlich völlig legitime Methoden.

Mann, bei solchen Leuten könnte ich wiederum


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> Mich widert die BILD einfach nur an. Nicht allein wegen dem was sie schreiben (oder abbilden) sondern wegen ihrer Methoden, die Cleriker ja offenbar gar nicht so dumm findet. Karrieren und teilweise Leben zerstören, Menschenwürde verletzen, z.T. gegen ein ganzes Volk hetzen (Griechenland). Jaja, alles gar nicht so dumme und natürlich völlig legitime Methoden.



 Woher willst du wissen das das irgendjemand gut heißt was die Bild macht? Kann aus seinen Postings sowas nicht heraus lesen. 

 Bild war für mich immer eine Zeitung die dem "arbeitenden" Volk in aller Einfachheit Nachrichten in die 20 Minütige Kaffeepause brachte sonst nichts. Auch ich lese keine Bild, wenn ich es aber tat eben auch nur als ich noch in der Werkstatt war zwischen Kaffen und Butterbrot und habe aber durchaus einen unterschied gemacht bzw. gewusst was ich da gerade für ein Blatt lese...

Du geht mir für meinen Geschmack auch ein wenig zu hart mit der Bild ins Gereicht. denk dir doch einfach für dich deinen Teil und gut ist? Du lässt dich doch nicht von ihr aufhetzen.

Die Bild hätte wahrscheinlich einen Aufmacher gemacht:

Bundesregierung empfiehlt Notvorrat- droht der 3. Weltkrieg!?

Sowas in der Art.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das weiß aber nicht jeder.
Ich hatte vorhin mal einen Austausch mit Loeb12 über Reflektieren und Differenzieren und genau zu letzterem sind viele eben nicht im Stande. Die glauben jeden Mist, der da drin steht und unterstützen das damit quasi auch noch. Sieht man gut an den Karrieren, welche die BILD schon ruiniert hat.
Vor allem da dieses Schandblatt auch noch auf jede Form von Pietät scheißt.
Ich weiß noch, - ist schon etwa länger her - als eine 12-jährige eine Woche lang vergewaltigt und missbraucht wurde, brachte die BILD dick und fett ein Foto von ihr mit dem Untertitel "DIE SEX-SKLAVIN VON XY" (weiß nicht mehr, wo das war).
Sag' mal geht's noch?
Unabhängig davon, ob ich differenziere und das, was die BILD schreibt nicht für bare Münze nehme, ist sowas einfach nur eine Verletzung der Menschenwürde. 
Wenn der SPIEGEL Bilder von Putins politischen Opfern zeigt, wird er sofort von allen möglichen Institutionen verklagt. 
Die BILD macht sowas ständig, das juckt aber keinen.
Dieses Boulevard-Blatt allein schon in einer Zeile mit der Zeit oder der FAZ zu nennen, lässt bei einfach nur die Kinnlade runterklappen, das ist ungefähr so, als würde man Mario Barth mit Loriot vergleichen.


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Two Face, soll ein Thread aufgemacht werden zu Printmedien? Weil das gibt sonst sicher Ärger hier wieder.

Klar ist das ne Sauerei was Bild macht aber ich bin sicher sie wurde nicht eigens für solche Sauereien gegründet.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die Mods können den Off-Topic von mir aus löschen, ist mir egal.
Zu dem Thema ist von meiner Seite jedenfalls so gut wie alles gesagt.


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ja ok da is gut.

Stimmt das eigentlich das tatsächlich im Falle eines Falles (Katastrophe) Landwirtschaftliche Betriebe enteignet bzw. zum Wohl aller von der Regierung übernommen werden sollen?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich das tatsächlich im Falle eines Falles (Katastrophe) Landwirtschaftliche Betriebe enteignet bzw. zum Wohl aller von der Regierung übernommen werden sollen?



Regierung will im Krisenfall Hofe beschlagnahmen - top News - top agrar online


----------



## der-sack88 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du aber auch auf Bild Niveau, indem du bildungsfernen Leuten unterstelllst, dass die mehr Angst haben als andere.
> Das glaube ich nicht. Angst wird von Medien geschürt -- sieht man ja immer gut an der Bild Schlagzeile -- und dann gibt es eben Deppen, die das glauben oder nicht und einem Abiturienten unterstelle ich nicht, dass der weniger Angst empfindlich ist als andere.




Das habe ich vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt. Bildungsferne haben nicht automatisch mehr Angst, sie lassen sich nur einfacher durch Springer usw. verängstigen. Weil tendenziell weniger hinterfragt wird. Andere informieren sich gar nicht, gibt sicher genug Leute die vom neuen Zivilschutzkonzept überhaupt nichts mitbekommen haben. Die lassen sich logischerweise auch nicht dadurch verängstigen.
Auf der anderen Seite gibts genug "Gebildete", die sich ebenfalls von der Berichterstattung manipulieren lassen. Intelligenz und Bildung lässt sich schwer in einem allgemeinen Wert ausdrücken, auch wenn es versucht wird, und wer in einem Bereich besonders gut ist und dadurch als Intelligent oder Gebildet gilt muss nicht automatisch auch Texte über Bild-Niveau verstehen können.


Zur Mediendiskussion: wer ernsthaft behauptet, Zeit, Süddeutsche, FAZ usw. seien genau so wie die Bild relativiert für mich Berichterstattung, die dank ihrer Zerstörungskraft verboten gehört. Wer dem Drecksblatt einmal nicht in den Kram passt ist am Ende. Seien es nun Ausländer, Kachelmann oder Grönemeyer. Natürlich in unterschiedlichen Größenordnungen, gegen Ausländer wird mehr gehetzt als gegen Kachelmann, der wiederum stärker leidet als z.B. Grönemeyer. Aber trotzdem, Kachelmann ist trotz Freispruch weg vom Fenster, Flüchtlinge werden immer öfter Opfer von Gewalttaten. Dazu fehlt jedes Unrechtsbewusstsein, anstatt Fehler zuzugeben werden Gegendarstellungen so gut es geht versteckt usw. Das ganze ist gesellschaftliche Brandstiftung.
Von den ganzen Verletzungen von Persönlichkeitsrechten muss man da gar nicht erst anfangen. Wer mit Vorliebe Großaufnahmen von sterbenden Kindern, blutigen Unfallopfern und Toten zeigt weil dem Leser beim Elend anderer einer abgeht und Facebook widerrechtlich nach privaten Daten und Bildern abgrast muss sich schon gefallen lassen, dass er für diese Berichterstattung ein klein wenig stärker kritisiert wird als andere "Zeitungen". Wobei Bild ja keine Zeitung ist...


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Exakt Dein vorletzter Satz erklärt das meiste und widerlegt auch die Theorie von two-face. 
Gerade weil die Bild ist wie sie ist, hinterfragt man jeden Satz und jedes Bild sofort. Das tun die bildungsarmen (Zitat: "Affen") mindestens genauso wie jeder andere auch. In manchen Situationen sogar viel eher, da sie deutlich mehr über ihre Situation nachdenken müssen als Menschen ohne diese Sorgen.

Two-Face,
ich bin vor meinem letzten post auf sämtliche Argumente eingegangen. Ich hab sogar erkenntlich gemacht auf welchen Absatz ich mich bezog. Also wie kommst du zu der Aussage ich würde dies nicht tun?

Einfach in drei poste hintereinander zu schreiben die Bild ist Schund und deshalb nicht objektiv zu betrachten, ist kein Argument. Also auf was hätte ich eingehen können?


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Exakt Dein vorletzter Satz erklärt das meiste und widerlegt auch die Theorie von two-face.
> Gerade weil die Bild ist wie sie ist, hinterfragt man jeden Satz und jedes Bild sofort. Das tun die bildungsarmen (Zitat: "Affen") mindestens genauso wie jeder andere auch. In manchen Situationen sogar viel eher, da sie deutlich mehr über ihre Situation nachdenken müssen als Menschen ohne diese Sorgen.


Ja klar.
Es wurde also "hinterfragt", als Marco Engelhardt, Max Kruse, Christian Wulff und viele weitere von der BILD fertig gemacht wurden? Wo wurde irgendetwas "hinterfragt", als die BILD ungefragt private Bilder von Prominenten veröffentlicht hat, Privatsphären verletzt und Opferrechte umgangen hat, nur damit der/die Leser das zu sehen kriegen, was sie wollen?
Hinterfragt wurde auch nichts, als von und zu Guttenberg von der BILD über den Klee gelobt wurde, seither scheint Bescheißen bei einer Doktorarbeit bei der Bevölkerung nicht mehr als Vergehen wahrgenommen zu werden.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Two-Face,
> ich bin vor meinem letzten post auf sämtliche Argumente eingegangen. Ich hab sogar erkenntlich gemacht auf welchen Absatz ich mich bezog?


Nö, das bist du nicht.
Du hast nicht erklärt, was du mit deiner obskuren Aussage bezüglich des bildblogs meinst (worauf ich dich 2x hingewiesen habe), du hast dich kein einziges Mal zur Rechtsverletzung geäußert, welche die BILD immer wieder begeht und die Springer-Verbindung zu den Unionsparteien, was ich glabe ich schon nicht zum ersten mal erwähnt habe, ging auch an dir vorbei.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Einfach in drei poste hintereinander zu schreiben die Bild ist Schund und deshalb nicht objektiv zu betrachten, ist kein Argument. Also auf was hätte ich eingehen können?


Die zwei Sätze haben sich jetzt wohl relativiert.


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja klar.[emoji38]
> Es wurde also "hinterfragt", als Marco Engelhardt, Max Kruse, Christian Wulff und viele weitere von der BILD fertig gemacht wurden? Wo wurde irgendetwas "hinterfragt", als die BILD ungefragt private Bilder von Prominenten veröffentlicht hat, Privatsphären verletzt und Opferrechte umgangen hat, nur damit der/die Leser das zu sehen kriegen, was sie wollen?
> Hinterfragt wurde auch nichts, als von und zu Guttenberg von der BILD über den Klee gelobt wurde, seither scheint Bescheißen bei einer Doktorarbeit bei der Bevölkerung nicht mehr als Vergehen wahrgenommen zu werden.
> 
> ...



Ja und wo waren die angeblich so viel besseren und objektiveren Zeitungen um dagegen zu halten? Keine von ihnen ist mit Schlagzeilen zu Gegendarstellungen aus der Masse der Mitläufer herausgetreten. Du kannst nicht nur einem Verlag die Schuld geben. Auch wenn es natürlich einfach ist. Hat dich der Vorgesetzte vom Kachelmann angerufen und gefragt was du von ihm hältst? Mich auch nicht. Scheinbar haben wir beide aber gesehen was in der Bild stand. Einfluss hätten wir jedoch nicht. Komisch, oder? 
Ich hab beruflich in ganz Europa vom kleinen Handwerker bis zum Vorsitzenden mit allen möglichen Leuten über Schlagzeilen und Artikel aus allen genannten Blättern diskutiert und da gibt es Null Komma gar keinen Unterschied in der Betrachtungsweise. Alle halten die Bild für Unfugschreiber, die aber eben auch Themen auf den Tisch bringen. Positiv wie negativ. Hinterfragt haben es alle. Wenn du andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast, dann liegt es vielleicht an deinem Umgang. Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht woran es sonst liegen könnte. 

Ich hab direkt nachdem du den Bildblog erwähnt hast etwas dazu geschrieben. Das wiederum hast du ignoriert.

Das mit den beweisen zu den "Springerverbindungen zu Unionsparteien" Hab ich scheinbar wirklich überlesen. In welchem post hast du Beweise dafür angeführt und in welchem post Stichhaltigel belegt dass die erwähnten Zeitungen keine Beziehungen pflegen?


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wieso Gegendarstellung?
Wieso sollte die FAZ ein Artikel bringen, der sich mit einem Artikel der Bild beschäftigt?

Bild provoziert und fördert das Stammtischgetue. 
Dazu eben die teils einseitige Berichterstattung.
Dazu eben die reißerischen Titel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Woher wissen hier eigentlich einige, was die Bildzeitung schreibt? Ich bin erschüttert.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Woher wissen hier eigentlich einige, was die Bildzeitung schreibt? Ich bin erschüttert.



Wenn du beim Bäcker bist und dir was zu Futtern holst, blendet dich die Schlagzeile immer, weil das Blatt direkt vor dir liegt.


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja und wo waren die angeblich so viel besseren und objektiveren Zeitungen um dagegen zu halten? Keine von ihnen ist mit Schlagzeilen zu Gegendarstellungen aus der Masse der Mitläufer herausgetreten. Du kannst nicht nur einem Verlag die Schuld geben. Auch wenn es natürlich einfach ist.


Ähem.
Sogar die WELT hat sich von dem Herumgehacke auf Max Kruse distanziert und ihn sogar in Schutz genommen, während die BILD gefeiert hat, dass er aus der Nationalmannschaft geschmissen wurde.^^
Der SPIEGEL hat sich vor Grönemeyer gestellt, als die BILD Paparazzi auf ihn gehetzt hat.
Und mit Ausnahme des FOCUS hat so ziemlich jede Fach/Nachrichtenzeitschrift und die Zeitungen - ja, teilweise sogar die WELT -, Berichte über die Auswirkungen von Merkels Sparpolitik auf Griechenland, Italien, Spanien und Portugal gerbacht, wie sich eigentlich wirklich die Bevölkerung dabei fühlt. Was hat die BILD seit jeher gemacht? Dermaßen gegen die Griechen gehetzt, dass man sich schon fragen muss, ob der BILD überhaupt noch irgendwas an journalistischer Ehre liegt.
Da hast du deine "Gegendarstellungen".


Cleriker schrieb:


> Hat dich der Vorgesetzte vom Kachelmann angerufen und gefragt was du von ihm hältst? Mich auch nicht. Scheinbar haben wir beide aber gesehen was in der Bild stand. Einfluss hätten wir jedoch nicht. Komisch, oder?


Wer sagt, dass wir keinen Einfluss "hätten"? Und was interessiert mich Kachelmanns Vorgesetzter? Was zählt ist, dass sein Ruf ruiniert war und er jetzt weg vom Fenster ist. Er wurde freigesprochen, aber die BILD will es natürlich besser gewusst haben. Ebenso wie vielen Fußballern, denen die BILD schon die Karriere wegen Lappalien verbaut hat.^^


Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab beruflich in ganz Europa vom kleinen Handwerker bis zum Vorsitzenden mit allen möglichen Leuten über Schlagzeilen und Artikel aus allen genannten Blättern diskutiert und da gibt es Null Komma gar keinen Unterschied in der Betrachtungsweise. Alle halten die Bild für Unfugschreiber, die aber eben auch Themen auf den Tisch bringen. Positiv wie negativ. Hinterfragt haben es alle. Wenn du andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast, dann liegt es vielleicht an deinem Umgang. Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht woran es sonst liegen könnte.


Hä?
Seit wann ist die BILD denn die einzige "Zeitung", die Themen auf den Tisch bringt? 
Berichtet die BILD über irgendwas non-boulevardmäßiges, was nicht auch sonstwo steht? Der SPIEGEL und die ZEIT bringen auch Themen auf den Tisch, berichten von Sachen, die für die BILD nicht reißerisch genug sind und sprechen auch Themen an, die für gewöhnlich unter den Tisch fallen, die scheinbar niemanden interessieren oder über die sonst keiner was weiß. 
Sowas nennt man Journalismus.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab direkt nachdem du den Bildblog erwähnt hast etwas dazu geschrieben. Das wiederum hast du ignoriert.


Wo? Deine Antwortposts enthalten kein Wort über den Bildblog.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit den beweisen zu den "Springerverbindungen zu Unionsparteien" Hab ich scheinbar wirklich überlesen. In welchem post hast du Beweise dafür angeführt und in welchem post Stichhaltigel belegt dass die erwähnten Zeitungen keine Beziehungen pflegen?


Friede Springer ist die Busenfreundin von Angela Merkel, ist doch hinreichlich bekannt. Und guck dir doch die Berichterstattung mal an. 
Gegen die Griechen wird bzw. wurde gehetzt, Guttenberg schon regelrecht von jeder Schuld freigesprochen und wenn Dreck ausgegraben wird, dann nur über Oppositionspolitiker (ich sag' nur Steinbrück). Ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass die anderen Publikationen keine Beziehungen hätten, aber sogar der SPIEGEL berichtet immer wieder mal Kritisches über die Regierung, was die BILD in der Form nie machen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> [...]Was hat die BILD seit jeher gemacht? [,,,]


Die Bildzeitung hat immerhin gehandelt und eine _Bild-_Leserarmee aufgestellt im Kampf gegen das Böse!
"Bild"-Zeitung zieht Truppen fur Invasion Griechenlands zusammen


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Du immer mit deinem Postillon.
Du weißt doch, der ist nicht "seriös".


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Direkt der zweite Satz in post 267 endet mit dem Bildblog! Also soviel zu "kein Wort". Lies den Abschnitt einfach nochmal/erstmal.

Danke für das Stichwort Postillon. Willst du mir allen Enstes erklären dass du das was die schreiben für bare Münze nimmst? Du, ich, alle können allein schon durch die Art wie es geschrieben wird erkennen, wie es gemeint ist. So ähnlöich verhält es sich mit der Bild. Jeder weiß dass sie hetzen und sehr oft einseitig berichten. Auch das liest man beim ersten mal raus. Trotzdem wirfst du der gesamten Bevölkerung vor es für wahr zu nehmen und nicht zu hinterfragen? Echt? Das ist Schwachsinn und das weißt du genau so gut wie ich. Du hast geantwortet dass du das mit z.B. Kachelmann gelesen hast und sein Ruif ruiniert war. Warum? Hast du es nicht selbst als falsch empfunden was da stand? Ich ebenso. Also bei 100% der beiden die sich gerade darüber unterhalten, haben sich nicht davon überzeugen lassen! Komisch wie du dann der meinung bist die Bild wäre daran Schuld dass er seinen Ruf los war/ist. Außer den Vorgesetzten der betroffenen Personen hat doch niemand der das liest irgendeinen Einfluss auf deren Position. Wenn eine Million Menschen das gehetze lesen und nicht glauben, welchen Grund hat man dann ihn seines Postens zu entheben und ihn ins Exil zu jagen? Keinen, außer es passet ihnen so. 
Wenn die Bild morgen schreibt dass die Welt untergeht, wird das dann passieren? Nö! Weil die Bild eben diesen ihren Ruf weg hat. Jeder der dieses Blatt irgendwo sieht, weiß dass es zu großen Teilen Schund ist. Oder eben nur ein Teil der Wahrheit. Genau deshalb hat die Bild eben lange nicht so viel Macht wie du es ihnen zusprichst.


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Direkt der zweite Satz in post 267 endet mit dem Bildblog! Also soviel zu "kein Wort". Lies den Abschnitt einfach nochmal/erstmal.


Meine Antwort war schon wieder gut 20 Min. nach deinem Post abgeschickt und auch danach war an deinem Post erst mal nichts geändert. Ich lese mir doch nicht jeden Post, auf den ich geantwortet habe, danach nochmal 4x durch. 
Egal.
In dem Fall verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, wo dein Problem ist. Bei erstem Beispiel ging es um ein internes Dokument, warum muss sich der Verfasser da extra erklären? Die BILD ist doch in dem Fall in der Bringschuld, sie haben einen Dokument aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, ohne das Dokument selber zu veröffentlichen. 
Genaus wäre das jetzt, wenn ich Auszüge aus einem Artikel zitiere, dem Leser aber keine Chance ermögliche, den gesamten Artikel zu lesen. 
Und bei dem Beispiel mit den Schutzwesten geht der Bildblog doch genau auf die Problematik mit dem generellen Schutz ein - die _BILD_ hat das weggelassen, nicht der _Bildblog_.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Danke für das Stichwort Postillon. Willst du mir allen Enstes erklären dass du das was die schreiben für bare Münze nimmst? Du, ich, alle können allein schon durch die Art wie es geschrieben wird erkennen, wie es gemeint ist.


Mann.
Das war doch nur ein Joke von interessierterUser.


Cleriker schrieb:


> So ähnlöich verhält es sich mit der Bild. Jeder weiß dass sie hetzen und sehr oft einseitig berichten. Auch das liest man beim ersten mal raus. Trotzdem wirfst du der gesamten Bevölkerung vor es für wahr zu nehmen und nicht zu hinterfragen? Echt? Das ist Schwachsinn und das weißt du genau so gut wie ich.



Du machst mich echt fertig. 


Cleriker schrieb:


> So ähnlöich verhält es sich mit der Bild.


Der Postillon ist Satire. Offiziell. Ganz Offiziell. Der nimmt sich nicht ernst und der Leser sollte das auch spätestens dann merken, wenn er dessen "Newsticker" liest.
Die BILD ist Boulevard und das ist eine eigenständige Form von Journalismus, bei der es nicht darum geht, bestimmte Themen ironisch auf die Schippe zu nehmen, sondern in erstler Linie immernoch darum geht, den Leser zu informieren, ihm dabei aber gleichzeitig eine (oder "die") Meinung vorzuzeigen. Und genau dabei fällt halt einiges unter den Tisch und/oder wird so lange aufgebauscht, bis das ganze so reißerisch ist, dass Leute es kaufen. Macht doch die Bunte nicht anders.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Jeder weiß dass sie hetzen und sehr oft einseitig berichten.


Ja klar. Lass mich raten...das weißt du aus deinem privaten Umfeld? 12 Millionen Leser kaufen sich die BILD nur zur Unterhaltung.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Trotzdem wirfst du der gesamten Bevölkerung vor es für wahr zu nehmen und nicht zu hinterfragen? Echt?


Das habe ich nicht behauptet, jetzt fang' nicht auch noch an, mir Sachen in den Mund zu legen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn und das weißt du genau so gut


Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass es Schwachsinn ist, davon auszugehen, dass jeder dasselbe tut/denkt, wie man selber.
Du wirfst mir vor, dass ich der gesamten Bevölkerung vorwerfe, dass sie die BILD ernst nehmen. Was ich nie gesagt habe. Jetzt kommst du wieder daher und willst allen ernstes behaupten, dass jeder, an der Zahl 12,31 Millionen, BILD-Leser weiß, dass die BILD hetzt und einseitig berichtet? Ich weiß nicht wie jeder denkt (weiß ich wirklich nicht) aber DU schon? 
Wer redet hier bitte Schwachsinn?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast geantwortet dass du das mit z.B. Kachelmann gelesen hast und sein Ruif ruiniert war. Warum? Hast du es nicht selbst als falsch empfunden was da stand? Ich ebenso. Also bei 100% der beiden die sich gerade darüber unterhalten, haben sich nicht davon überzeugen lassen! Komisch wie du dann der meinung bist die Bild wäre daran Schuld dass er seinen Ruf los war/ist.


Geile satistische Erhebung. 2 = jeder Leser.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Außer den Vorgesetzten der betroffenen Personen hat doch niemand der das liest irgendeinen Einfluss auf deren Position. Wenn eine Million Menschen das gehetze lesen und nicht glauben, welchen Grund hat man dann ihn seines Postens zu entheben und ihn ins Exil zu jagen? Keinen, außer es passet ihnen so.


Wenn die BILD niemand ernst nimmt, na warum wird sie dann bitte gelesen?
Wenn ich weiß, dass die BILD Schund schreibt, warum kaufe ich mir die dann? Wieso hole ich mir nicht gleich ein objektiveres Medium? 
12,31 Millionen Leser. Wissen laut deiner Aussage, dass die BILD Mist ist bzw. einseitig ist und hetzt. Und wird trotzdem von 12,31 Millionen Lesern gekauft. 
Geht dir langsam was auf?


Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn die Bild morgen schreibt dass die Welt untergeht, wird das dann passieren? Nö! Weil die Bild eben diesen ihren Ruf weg hat. Jeder der dieses Blatt irgendwo sieht, weiß dass es zu großen Teilen Schund ist.


Wieder diese stastische Erhebung, "Jeder". Arbeitest du beim Forsa-Institut oder beim Bundesamt für Statistik?


Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hat die Bild eben lange nicht so viel Macht wie du es ihnen zusprichst.


Was ist nochmal genau die vierte Gewalt im Staat? Richtig, die _Medien_.
Das ist nicht umsonst so und ich würde dir raten, mal darüber nachzudenken. Jörg Kachelmann hängt auf ewig der Ruf des Vergewaltigers an, daran ist die BILD schuld (und teilweise die Emma). Warum? Wiel ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Bevölkerung glaubt, er sei einer, obwohl er ja freigesprochen worden ist. Erwähnst du jetzt irgendwo den Namen "Kachelmann" kommt (nicht von jedem aber sehr wohl von einigen) "ach, der Wetterfrosch mit dem Riesenskandal"?
Selbiges jetzt bei Max Kruse. Fällt der Name, hört man erst mal nur "ah, der Idiot mit dem Sexvideo auf dem Handy und dem hässlichen Maserati". Hat die BILD vorher schön publiziert. 
Und genau deshalb ist Kachelmanns Karriere dahin, deshalb spielt Kruse nicht mehr bei der Nationalmannschaft und auch nicht mehr bei Wolfsburg (obwohl sich krasserweise ausgerechnet Klaus Allofs vor ihn gestellt hat).
Und sogar wenn die Karriere danach nicht im Eimer ist - von einer Schauspielerin druckte die BILD einmal ungefragt Nacktbilder ab, die ein Paparazzo schoss. Jetzt frag' ich dich allen ernstes: Muss sowas sein? Was soll das für ein Thema sein, dass die BILD da "auf den Tisch" gebracht hat? Richtig, gar keins. Es war ein Aufmacher, damit man dieses Schundblatt kauft. Deswegen hat die BILD auch 12,31 Millionen Leser, der Widerspruch, der sich mit deinem "aber das weiß doch jeder" nicht erklären lässt und mir auch ehrlichgesagt schlicht und ergreifend nicht schlüssig ist.

Und da wunderst du dich, wenn ich schreibe, die BILD ist was für Affen.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Also, wenn das so weiter geht, sollte man das echt mal in einem neuen Thread erörtern.


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ja, schon gut. Wir könnten das meinetwegen auch per pm weiter führen. Ich bin allerdings zu 99% mit tapatalk hier unterwegs und bekomme fast nie mit wenn ich Nachrichten erhalte. Also gern, aber versprechen kann ich dann nichts.

Zu deiner Frage m Ja! Das meine ich genau so. Ich diskutiere hakt gern über das was das was in Zeitungen steht und mein letzter Betrieb hatte über 20.000 Mitarbeiter. Ich hab es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen immer vorgezogen in der niederen Betriebskantine zu sitzen, statt in der oberen. Noch nie in meinem ganzen Berufsleben habe ich jemanden getroffen der das was da drin steht so und ohne weiteres nachdenken übernimmt.

Deine Frage war warum sie trotzdem gekauft wird. Von den 12,3 Millionen kaufen wahrscheinlich fast 10 Millionen nur wegen der Bilder.  

Die Nummern mit den Westen, oder den Fahrkarten zeigen es doch gut. Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen! In deren Texten Sieht man dass sogar. Wenn da steht "...blablabla...", dann ist das erste was sich der Leser fragt doch: womit fing der Satz an und womit hörte er auf? Da fehlt doch die Hälfte. Wenn das stimmt, Warum drucken die nicht den ganzen Brief? Und und und. 
Denkst du wirklich, dass das nur auf uns beide zutrifft? Was lässt dich denken, dass bei dir mehr passiert als bei anderen?

Das mehrfache "jeder" ist selbstverständlich falsch formuliert gewesen. Ich gehe aber grundsätzlich davon aus dass jeder (jetzt bewusst) mindestens in gleichen Maße wie ich in der Lage ist, Dinge zu beurteilen. Du gehst mir zugegeben gerade etwas auf den Wecker mit deiner für meine Verhältnisse abwertenden Art, bist also niemand den ich jetzt in diesem Moment besonders schätze, trotzdem würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen zu denken, dass du zu logischen denken nicht im Stande bist. Also trotz Antipathie in genau diesem Moment (nicht falsch verstehen, außerhalb von dieser Diskussion gerade, habe ich eine deutlich höhere Meinung von dir).

Meiner Meinung nach unterschätzt du die Leser völlig. Zu meinen Kollegen gehört ein 27 jähriger Professor Doktor Doktor. Der liest täglich die Bild und hat trotzdem eine andere Meinung. Wie erklärst du dir das? Warum hat ein 27 jähriger Affe überhaupt solche Titel und ist Leiter einer großen Entwicklungsabteilung?


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, schon gut. Wir könnten das meinetwegen auch per pm weiter führen. Ich bin allerdings zu 99% mit tapatalk hier unterwegs und bekomme fast nie mit wenn ich Nachrichten erhalte. Also gern, aber versprechen kann ich dann nichts.


Nö, ich poste einfach hier weiter rein und wenn die Mods sich entschließen, das zu löschen, ist mir das wurscht.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage m Ja! Das meine ich genau so. Ich diskutiere hakt gern über das was das was in Zeitungen steht und mein letzter Betrieb hatte über 20.000 Mitarbeiter. Ich hab es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen immer vorgezogen in der niederen Betriebskantine zu sitzen, statt in der oberen. Noch nie in meinem ganzen Berufsleben habe ich jemanden getroffen der das was da drin steht so und ohne weiteres nachdenken übernimmt.


In meinem Umfeld wird die BILD größtenteils (aber nicht komplett) verachtet und belächelt, da heißt es oft nur "ach, die BILD".
Trotzdem höre ich von einigen immer wieder schiefe Töne, die stark nach der BILD klingen, obwohl ich schwören könnte, dass jene die BILD nie lesen würden. Insbesondere dann, wenn das Thema "Griechenland" heißt. Wie kann das sein? Warum verbreiten jene "Aufgeklärte" denselben Mist, der in diesem Boulevard-Gedöns drinsteht? Von wie vielen Menschen bildet die BILD tatsächlich die Meinung? Geht das irgendwie in die Richtung von C.G. Jungs "Kollektivem Unbewussten"?
Stichwort: Mundpopaganda. 
Es stellt sich über ein Thema eine generelle Stimmung ein, über eingängige Themen wird plakativ und mit viel Polemik berichtet. Irgendwann reden alle ("alle" jetzt nicht zu wörtlich nehmen) von den "Pleitegriechen", die "unser Geld klauen". 
Selbiges war bei Christian Wulff. Der ist der BILD in den Rücken gefallen, dann hat sie ihn fertig gemacht. Danach haben ihn alle (wieder nicht zu wörtlich nehmen) nur noch verspottet.^^
Ich war auch nie ein Fan von Wulff und bin es auch weiterhin nicht, aber dass teils so auf ihm rumgehackt wird, hat ein Mensch eigentlich nicht verdient.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Deine Frage war warum sie trotzdem gekauft wird. Von den 12,3 Millionen kaufen wahrscheinlich fast 10 Millionen nur wegen der Bilder.


Ich kenne eine grobe Umfrage, die ist schon etwas älter, stammt glaub' ich vom STERN und ich kann nicht für deren Wahrheit garantieren (hab' ich mal wo aufgeschnappt). Ergebnis jener Umfrage brachte zur Kenntnis, dass gut 50% (wenn nicht gar mehr) die BILD nur wegen dem Sportteil lesen. Und das erklärt für mich schon mal die ganzen Fußballer-Karrieren, die wegen Nichtigkeiten eingeknickt bzw. ruiniert worden sind.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Nummern mit den Westen, oder den Fahrkarten zeigen es doch gut. Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen! In deren Texten Sieht man dass sogar. Wenn da steht "...blablabla...", dann ist das erste was sich der Leser fragt doch: womit fing der Satz an und womit hörte er auf? Da fehlt doch die Hälfte. Wenn das stimmt, Warum drucken die nicht den ganzen Brief? Und und und.
> Denkst du wirklich, dass das nur auf uns beide zutrifft? Was lässt dich denken, dass bei dir mehr passiert als bei anderen?


Wer sagt, dass jeder so denkt wie du und ich? Ich habe das mal in einem Post, auf den du nicht geantwortet hast, nachdem du wegen den "Affen" so erbost warst, erwähnt. Die Sache mit dem Reflektieren und dem Differenzieren, was Loeb12 einige Seiten vorher zur Sprache brachte. Dazu ist nicht jeder gleich in der Lage, abhängig von seinem sozialem Umfeld und seiner Erziehung. Man kann nicht immer von sich auf andere, von anderen auf sich oder von anderen auf andere schließen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mehrfache "jeder" ist selbstverständlich falsch formuliert gewesen. Ich gehe aber grundsätzlich davon aus dass jeder (jetzt bewusst) mindestens in gleichen Maße wie ich in der Lage ist, Dinge zu beurteilen. Du gehst mir zugegeben gerade etwas auf den Wecker mit deiner für meine Verhältnisse abwertenden Art, bist also niemand den ich jetzt in diesem Moment besonders schätze, trotzdem würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen zu denken, dass du zu logischen denken nicht im Stande bist. Also trotz Antipathie in genau diesem Moment (nicht falsch verstehen, außerhalb von dieser Diskussion gerade, habe ich eine deutlich höhere Meinung von dir).


O.K.
Du bist im Moment nicht der einzige, der eine gewisse "Antipathie" gegen jemand anderen hegt. Meine "abwertende Art"...
Willst du wissen warum ich so abwertend bezüglich dieses Themas bin? Offenbar muss ich da grade dir gegenüber was klären.
Du erzählst ja immer so gerne ganze Romane aus deinem Leben, deinem Umfeld usw. Jetzt erzähle ich dir mal was.

Wie manche im Forum hier wissen, bin ich hin und wieder ehrenamtlich für das BRK unterwegs.
Bei uns in der Gegend hat vor einigen Jahren mal ein Feuer in einem Wohnblock getobt, von einer Familie kam nur der 9-Jährige Sohn lebend raus. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass er grade ein Großteil seiner Verwandten verloren hatte, war er weitestgehend unverletzt. Während wir ihn versorgt haben, bat und plötzlich irgend' so ein Frize hinter uns, "mal schnell bei Seite zu gehen, damit er ihn fotografieren könnte". Selbstverständlich haben wir das nicht gemacht und die Kollegen von der Polizei geholt, welche den Kerl hinauschauffiert haben (mein Gruppenführer wollte dem Typ gleich die Fresse polieren, was er zum Glück nicht getan hat). Nach dem Einsatz tauchte trotzdem ein Bild von dem Jungen im Internet auf, nur eben aus einem anderen Blickwinkel fotografiert. Von den Herren von der so gennanten "Zeitung" mit vier Buchstaben. Zum Glück hatte die Einsatzleiterin die richtigen Connections und konnte das Bild gleich verschwinden lassen. Jene "Connections" hatte sie übrigens daher, weil sie das nicht zum ersten mal machen musste.
Presse lässt sich bei sowas nicht vermeiden und ist auch grundsätzlich erlaubt, solange sie sich außerhalbt des abgesperrten Bereichs aufhalten. Aber das war an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.
Und das war nicht er einzige Mal.
Einige Zeit später hatten wir auf einer Autobahn eine Massenkarambolage. Jetzt nichts extrem katastrophales, niemand ist gestorben (zumindest nicht meines letzten Kenntnisstandes), aber es sind saßen verdammt viele Menschen auf der Autobahn fest, es war Ferienzeit. Von unserem Bezirksverband waren 3 Rettungswagen angefordert, 4 standen da, der letzte etwas weiter abseits, sodass er nicht als erstes angelaufen wurde. Zunächst dachten wir, das sei ein Fahrzeug von einem anderen Verband gewesen, als man aber mal zwischenzeitlich durchgezählt hat, kam die Einsatzleitung drauf, dass jener, bei uns vierte, kein angefordertes Fahrzeug war. Als dann mal ein Kollege sich dem vermeintlichem RTW genähert hat, fuhr dieser sofort weg.
Später hörten wir von einem ähnlich Fall woanders in Bayern. Jene ominöse RTWs, welche bei größeren Vorfällen auftauchen, sind in Wahrheit gar keine RTWs. Sie waren es mal. Das sind von den jeweiligen Organisationen (Feuerwehr, DRK/BRK, Malteser, usw.) ausrangierte Fahrzeuge, welche irgendwann von einem Zwischenhändler aufgekauft, ausgeschlachtet und zur mobilen Abhöranlage umfunktioniert wurden. Von den Kerlen von der "Zeitung" mit den vier Buchstaben.

Jetzt verstehst du hoffentlich, warum micht dieses Papier voll ******* anwidert und warum ich auch von den Lesern, die das unterstützen, indem sie es kaufen, nicht allzu viel halte. Deswegen das mit den "Affen". Deshalb hab' ich diese Wut im Bauch und deshalb bin ich bezüglich dieses Themas so "abwertend". Weil mich diese Schamlosigkeit, Respektlosigkeit und Hetzerei einfach ankotzen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach unterschätzt du die Leser völlig. Zu meinen Kollegen gehört ein 27 jähriger Professor Doktor Doktor. Der liest täglich die Bild und hat trotzdem eine andere Meinung. Wie erklärst du dir das? Warum hat ein 27 jähriger Affe überhaupt solche Titel und ist Leiter einer großen Entwicklungsabteilung?


Das ist ja das grundlegende Problem. Nicht jeder ist ein Prof.doc.doc., sondern vielleicht jemand, der nie studiert hat, nie das Abitur gemacht oder nicht mal Mittlere Reife hat.
Ein gebildeter, vernünftiger Mensch mag dahintersteigen, was die BILD für einen Unsinn fabriziert.
Aber gilt das auch für jemand, der aus völlig anderen sozialen Schichten kommt, der nicht dieselbe Bildung genossen hat, der ganz anders erzogen worden ist?
Ich sage es nochmal: Du kannst von deinem Umfeld nicht auf andere Umfelder schließen, das funktioniert einfach nicht.^^
Es gibt Menschen, die kommen von woanders eher, sind woanders aufgewachsen, hatten andere Eltern, andere Freunde, andere Bekannte. Das prägt einen Menschen und wenn du jemand findest, der sich zu schade/zu faul ist, mal irgendwo drüber nachzudenken, objektivere, längere Artikel in anderen Zeitungen zu lesen, weil er es vielleicht nie gelernt hat, dann stößt du bei so einem zu einem anderen Ergebnis, was seine Fähigkeit zu Differenzieren, zum Nachdenken betrifft.
Ich glaube, mit entsprechender Erziehung kann jeder, egal ob Haupt-, Real-, oder Hochschulabschluss oder sonstwer zu sowas in der Lage sein. Aber das sind halt nicht alle. Und DAS ist das Problem. Wenn jeder wissen würde, was für einen Mist die BILD eigentlich macht und verbreitet, warum beschweren sich dann jene nie über deren Persönlichkeitsverletzungen, das Scheißen auf jede Privatsphäre und das Ignorieren von Opferrechten, die jedem Mensch bei persönlichem Leid zustehen?
Was denkt dein Professor Doktor Doktor, Leiter einer großen Entwicklungsabteilung, darüber?


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Funfact:
Ich wohne in Nordrhein-Westfalen und bin deshalb im ersten Moment verunsichert gewesen bezüglich BRK. Google spuckte zuerst Bund-Ruhr-Karneval aus. Das kam mir sofort falsch vor. Aber! Dein Avatar... Da musste ich lächeln. Danke dafür. 

Ich kann deine Einstellung ja verstehen, so ist es nicht. Das mit den Wagen fällt mir zwar schwer zu glauben, tue ich aber trotzdem. Erstens weil ich dir persönlich glaube und zweitens weil ich es der Bild zutraue. Da stimme ich dir zu. Das geht gar nicht!

Ich kann's einfach nicht haben wenn man andere pauschal abwertet/als dumm bezeichnet/schlecht macht. Ebenso finde ich es zu leicht zu sagen, die Bild ist schuld an XYZ. Da gehören immer zwei dazu. Ich traue einfach jedem auf der Welt mindestens genau so viel zu wie mir selbst. Alles andere fände ich vermessen. Es würde bedeuten jemanden vorzuverurteilen und das wiederum ist genau das Niveau der Bild. 
Eine meiner Töchter ist letztes Wochenende vier geworden und auf deren Feier gab es selbstverständlich auch Diskussionen zwischen den Eltern. Viele unterschiedliche Erziehungsmethoden und Meinungen. Da sagt schnell mal einer was zu fremden Kindern, von dem deren Eltern nicht unbedingt überzeugt sind. Unter anderem zu meinen. Weißt du was passiert ist? Meine Tochter hat darüber nachgedacht was ihr gesagt wurde und ihr kam das komisch vor. Daraufhin ist sie zu einem anderen Erwachsenen gegangen und hat ihn gefragt. Wieder eine etwas andere Auslegung. Letztlich kam sie zur Mama und hat gefragt warum ihr unterschiedliche Dinge gesagt wurden. Eine vierjährige hat die Meinung von mehreren Erwachsenen hinterfragt und das bewusst. Da fällt es mir natürlich schwer zu akzeptieren, dass Erwachsene Menschen das nicht tun würden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

@ Two-Face & Cleriker 

Ich glaube ihr 2 müsst mal ein Bier zusammen trinken gehen


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hihi, bis das alles nochmal gesabbelt ist, gehen aber mehr als nur ein Bier über den Tresen. Ich schlage dann aber vor das bei ihm zu machen. Die haben einfach das bessere Bier da unten.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

@T

So, die Russen fangen schon mal an.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Link?


----------



## T-Drive (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hab grad nochmal gesucht auf ARD, ist schon wieder weg der Artikel, kam gestern Abend in den Tagesthemen, im Zusammenhang mit Abbruch der Syriengespräche und Aussetzens des Plutoniumabkommens.


----------



## Alreech (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

man sollte nicht gleich das schlimmste annehmen.
Vieleicht droht auch nur ein Einschlag eines Kometen oder Asteroiden.


----------



## Verak (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wenn ihr wüsstet auf was unsere Lebensweise hier seit mehr als 150 Jahren beruht und was dies mit den letzten beiden Weltkriegen zu tun hat, im Bezug aus der daraus resultierenden Kausalität. Wüsstet ihr auch wohin der Weg für uns alle wieder einmal gehen wird, seit dem Fall des Kommunismus vor über 20 Jahren und deren Länder die mit 3 Milliarden Menschen nun selbigen way of life einschlagen. Das alles was ihr bei euch jeden Tag vor der Tür seht oder das was ihr daheim habt, wächst leider nicht bei uns auf den Bäumen, geschweige denn ansatzweise innerhalb unserer europäischen Grenzen. Solltet euch diesbezüglich einmal schlau machen was wir an Rohstoffen in Deutschland und Europa Vorort haben, gegenüber dem was wir seit Beginn der Industrialisierung als Weltexport"meister" in Groß- und Schwerindustrie verbrauchen und euch die Frage stellen weshalb im Kontext dessen wir uns in zwei Weltkriegen gegenseitig an die Gurgel gegangen sind.

*edit*
denn wir wollen nicht aus Lust und Laune seit mehr als zwei Jahrhunderten (Napoleon, Wilhelm der 2., Hitler, Industrienationen) gen Osten um Russland einzunehmen. Endziel Russland: Why we fight - US Doku 1943 - YouTube
Von der restlichen Welt einmal abgesehen und jetzt dürft ihr euch mal fragen was ihr persönlich mit alldem zu tun habt.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Darf ich mal erfahren warum du dauernd "ihr" sagst und nicht wir?
Das liest sich als würdest du mit dem Finger auf alle anderen zeigen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Verak schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wüsstet auf was unsere Lebensweise hier seit mehr als 150 Jahren beruht und was dies mit den letzten beiden Weltkriegen zu tun hat, im Bezug aus der daraus resultierenden Kausalität. Wüsstet ihr auch wohin der Weg für uns alle wieder einmal gehen wird, seit dem Fall des Kommunismus vor über 20 Jahren und deren Länder die mit 3 Milliarden Menschen nun selbigen way of life einschlagen.


Wir wissen nicht, was Du Dir vorstellst, aber es ist offener, denn je. Ich sah es früher auch düsterer, aber es gibt ein helles Licht am Horizont. Es muss nicht unweigerlich auf Krieg hinaus laufen. Es gibt Zeichen in die Richtung, aber gar nichts ist sicher. Es sind die alten Betonköpfe auf beiden Seiten, denen jeweils von der Bevölkerung klar gemacht werden muss, dass die Zeiten sich ändern. 

Die Industrien und Produkte verändern sich. Ungebremstes Wachstum bedeutet eben nicht mehr, immer mehr Ressourcenverbrauch. Heute wird nicht das Auto größer, sondern das Smartphone wertiger. Die Klimaprobleme, auf die Du mit  MIlliarden aufstrebenden Menschen anspielst, werden mit der EE zu lösen sein. Sie funktioniert heute schon gut genug und nimmt den Menschen die Abhängigkeit von großen zentralen Kraftwerken. Heute kann jeder auch im entferntesten Dorf an der Weltgemeinschaft teilhaben, dazu reichen ein paar Quadratmeter Solarzellen und neue Batterien mit unbegrenzter Haltbarkeit. Es kann auch alles ganz anderes kommen. es liegt an uns alles, Verhersehbares abzuwenden.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ich verstehe nur nicht was es mir bringen sollte wenn ich lauter Hamster zuhause hätte? - badutms (ok bin  ja schon weg)


----------



## Alreech (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht was es mir bringen sollte wenn ich lauter Hamster zuhause hätte? - badutms (ok bin  ja schon weg)


Wenn die Zivilisation zusammenbricht kannst Du immer noch die Hamster züchten und essen (protip: nicht nur Männchen kaufen).


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Naja, letztendlich geht es darum, das die Menschen darauf vorbereitet sind 

Bei einem plötzlichen auftretenden Blackout,

wird unsere ganze Infrastruktur nicht mehr funktionieren,

da sind kleine Reserven schon nützlich


----------



## OnionRings (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Deutschland ist doch wenn man es EU-Weit betrachtet eines der letzten drecks Länder,
DE hat den größten Sklaven Sektor [Niedriglohn] Europas pro Kopf.

Dadurch seid ihr Export-Weltmeister das beruht nur auf den Niedriglohn Sklaven.


In Tschechien verdient man außerhalb von Prag als Facharbeiter ca. 810 euro, 
die Lebenshaltungskosten sind bei unter einem 1/3 dessen von Deutschland, soviel zum Thema Ostblock.

Mit Ausland ca. 3/4 Jahr Österreich gibt es 1800 euro Netto,
Private Wohnung in AT, Essen, Trinken, Telefon und Internet zahlt die Fa.


----------



## Alreech (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Deutschland ist doch wenn man es EU-Weit betrachtet eines der letzten drecks Länder,
> DE hat den größten Sklaven Sektor [Niedriglohn] Europas pro Kopf.
> 
> Dadurch seid ihr Export-Weltmeister das beruht nur auf den Niedriglohn Sklaven.


Was hat das mit dem Kauf von Hamstern zu tun ?

Aber natürlich hast Du recht:
Mal ehrlich - Porsche, Daimler, Audi, BMW - die verkaufen ihre Autos rein über den Preis.
FIAT, Peugeot und Renault die wegen ihren hohen Löhen höhere Preise haben verkaufen deswegen nichts mehr.
Das gleich ist beim deutschen Maschinenbau und bei der Chemieindustrie der Fall.  



OnionRings schrieb:


> In Tschechien verdient man außerhalb von Prag als Facharbeiter ca. 810 euro,
> die Lebenshaltungskosten sind bei unter einem 1/3 dessen von Deutschland, soviel zum Thema Ostblock.
> 
> Mit Ausland ca. 3/4 Jahr Österreich gibt es 1800 euro Netto,
> Private Wohnung in AT, Essen, Trinken, Telefon und Internet zahlt die Fa.


Also muß der Tscheche 9 Monate im Jahre im Ausland (Österreich) für 1800 €uro netto ackern (Billiglohn) damit er die restlichen 3 Monate in seiner Heimat leben kann ?

Unterste Lohngruppe IGBCE in Deutschland: 2300 brutto E1 (angelernte Hilfsarbeiter...)
Unterste Lohngruppe IGM in Deutschland: 2250 brutto EG1 (angelernte Hilfsarbeiter...)

Klar gibt es auch Niedriglohnsklaven, die findet man aber mehr beim Frisör, bei den Putzdiensten und bei kleinen Speditionen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Deutschland ist doch wenn man es EU-Weit betrachtet eines der letzten drecks Länder,


Das ist zwar etwas hart formuliert, aber unsere 250 Milliarden Exportüberschuss 
sind extremer sozialer Sprengstoff, der unsere Nachbarn verarmen lässt. Das ist
mit ein Grund, warum die Wirtschaften in Nachbarländern zusammenbrechen.

Wir müssen uns bewegen, wir müssen die Löhne erhöhen und die im Maastrich-
Vertrag vereinbartn 2% Inflationsziel zu erreichen. Stattdessen wird von allen
anderen verlangt, die Löhne zu senken, mit gravierenden Folgen.


----------



## OnionRings (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Alreech schrieb:


> Also muß der Tscheche 9 Monate im Jahre im Ausland (Österreich) für 1800 €uro netto ackern (Billiglohn) damit er die restlichen 3 Monate in seiner Heimat leben kann ?
> 
> Unterste Lohngruppe IGBCE in Deutschland: 2300 brutto E1 (angelernte Hilfsarbeiter...)
> Unterste Lohngruppe IGM in Deutschland: 2250 brutto EG1 (angelernte Hilfsarbeiter...)


Ich bin in AT  wenn man alles einrechnet mit Netto bei 2900 euro,
oh warte in Deutschland bei einem Deutschen AGB würde ich selbst im Ausland z.B. Spanien nur 2400 euro kassieren.


WAS  für ein BLÖDSINN, ein Hilfsarbeiter hat in DE meist nur das Recht auf 1 Euro Jobs,
ein Fixangestellter Hilfsarbeiter hat im Monat ca. 1100 euro Netto.


Du kannst weiter mit Richtlinen kommen die kauf ich dir nicht ab,
obwohl ich erst über 25 bin habe ich schon zu viel gesehen.

Deutschland ist rotze, 
fast jeder Österreicher, Tscheche oder Pole sucht sich daheim eine Firma.


Ohhh nein wurde von Deutschen geheult, EU offener Arbeitsmarkt, die Polen kommen,
nein ein Pole hat daheim ein besseres auskommen als in einer Arbeit in Deutschland.

Der der gekommen ist war der Rumäne und Bulgare die zuhause nichts verdienen,
so sieht und sah die Realität aus.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist zwar etwas hart formuliert, aber unsere 250 Milliarden Exportüberschuss
> sind extremer sozialer Sprengstoff, der unsere Nachbarn verarmen lässt. Das ist
> mit ein Grund, warum die Wirtschaften in Nachbarländern zusammenbrechen.
> 
> ...


Nein, hätte Deutschland nicht Griechenland das Geld gegeben wäre unter vielen u.a die Deutsche Bank bankrott gewesen,
das hieße nicht Griechenland hat die Arschkarte sondern Deutschland.

Interessanterweise wird das auch von Bürgern in der EU so wahrgenommen,
viele sagen EU ja, aberendlich ohne Deutschland.

Noch lustiger wird es das in Tschechien ca. 55% Hitler mochen Deutschland in der EU aber nur 31%


Meine Meinung, bin ja nur ein dummer Tscheche:
Ich persöhnlich hätte kein Problem wenn Berlin mit einer Bombe ala Nagasaki weg geblasen werden würde.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Ich bin in AT  wenn man alles einrechnet mit Netto bei 2900 euro,
> oh warte in Deutschland bei einem Deutschen AGB würde ich selbst im Ausland z.B. Spanien nur 2400 euro kassieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Hui da hat einer aber einen schlechten Tag gehabt, und keiner behauptet hier das du ein dummer Tscheche bist.
Was die Polen angeht, muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Wir haben in unserem Betrieb 10 Polen arbeiten, alles junge Männer oder Frauen.
Ausnahmslos alle sind hierhin gekommen, weil sie hier mehr Geld verdienen können. Ich kenne die meisten jetzt schon seit 6 Jahren.
Und was die Bombe und Berlin betrifft wäre ich vorsichtig, das ist doch gerade zur jetzigen Zeit ein sensibles Thema (Bombe & Co.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Und was die Bombe und Berlin betrifft wäre ich vorsichtig, das ist doch gerade zur jetzigen Zeit ein sensibles Thema (Bombe & Co.)


Es geht um dieses Thema, passt auch zu "Was braut sich hier zusammen"
Kaliningrad: Russland stationiert Iskander-Raketen nahe EU-Grenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um dieses Thema, passt auch zu "Was braut sich hier zusammen"
> Kaliningrad: Russland stationiert Iskander-Raketen nahe EU-Grenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Achso, sorry das habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mitbekommen. Lass sie doch stationieren was sie wollen, die Amis sind doch nicht besser. Reaktion verursacht immer eine Gegen Reaktion. Das ist die gleiche Kindergarten K*cke wie im kalten Krieg, können die nicht mal mit dem Säbelgerassel aufhören. 
Mich regt immer so ein Mist auf, deswegen verfolge ich kaum noch Nachrichten. Was man nicht weiß man keinen heiss usw. etc. pp


----------



## Alreech (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das Problem ist das nicht nur die Amis zündeln sondern auch die Polen und Balten.
Der Russe hat sie im zweiten Weltkrieg von den Nazis befreit und ihnen danach 40 Jahre lang beim Aufbau des demokratischen Sozialismus geholfen. Statt dafür dankbar zu sein haben sie sich dafür entschlossen in die NATO einzutreten, obwohl Deutschland den Russen versprochen hat das die NATO nicht erweitert wird.
Eine solche Missachtung deutscher und russischer Vormachtstellung durch die Osteuropäer ist einfach eine Frechheit ! 

Eigentlich sollte Deutschland aus der NATO austreten und einen Nichtangriffspakt mit Russchland schließen, damit die Russen unbesorgt leben können. In diesem Pakt könnte man auch gleich die deutschen und russischen Interessensphären eingrenzen.
Deutschland könnte z.B. garantieren das es nicht eingreift und auch keinen NATO Durchmasch erlaubt falls Russland Aktionen startet um die russischen Bürger im Baltikum zu schützen.
Im Gegenzug könnte Russland garantieren das es sich nicht einmischt wenn Deutschland Druck auf Polen ausübt um aussenpolitische Ziele zu erreichen (momentan macht der Pole z.B. die Grenze für deusche Ökostrom-Importe dicht !).

Berlin-Moskau könnte die neue Achse sein um die sich die Weltpolitik dreht wenn sich der Ami aus Europa zurückzieht.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Alreech schrieb:


> 40 Jahre lang beim Aufbau des demokratischen Sozialismus geholfen. Statt dafür dankbar zu sein


Sie sollen also für Diktatur und Unterdrückung dankbar sein? Ähhhhh........



Alreech schrieb:


> haben sie sich dafür entschlossen in die NATO einzutreten, obwohl Deutschland den Russen versprochen hat das die NATO nicht erweitert wird.


Die Osteuropäer sind aus eigener Entscheidung der NATO beigetreten. Die Russen haben in den 90ern selber gesagt, dass jedes Land selber entscheiden darf, wer der NATO beitritt und wer nicht. Sie haben deren Beitritt sogar zugestimmt.
Dazu gab es mal eine ZDF-Doku. Finde die aber gerade nicht.



Alreech schrieb:


> Eine solche Missachtung deutscher und russischer Vormachtstellung durch die Osteuropäer ist einfach eine Frechheit !
> 
> Eigentlich sollte Deutschland aus der NATO austreten und einen Nichtangriffspakt mit Russchland schließen, damit die Russen unbesorgt leben können. In diesem Pakt könnte man auch gleich die deutschen und russischen Interessensphären eingrenzen.
> Deutschland könnte z.B. garantieren das es nicht eingreift und auch keinen NATO Durchmasch erlaubt falls Russland Aktionen startet um die russischen Bürger im Baltikum zu schützen.
> ...


Möchtest du einen neuen Weltkrieg vom Zaun brechen?

In diesem Fall helfen auch keine Vorräte mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die "" lassen mir wenigstens noch die Hoffnung, dass Alreech bei seinem Post die Ironie als Stilmittel benutzt hat.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die "" lassen mir wenigstens noch die Hoffnung, dass Alreech bei seinem Post die Ironie als Stilmittel benutzt hat.


Das hoffe ich auch. Da ich aber vom schlimmsten ausgehe, habe ich dennoch das oben gepostet.


----------



## JePe (12. Oktober 2016)

*Aw: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

... wenn man sich anschaut, wie in diesem Teil des Forums die gefuehlten Wendeopfer, selbsternannten Systemopfer, aus-Prinzip-Amerikahasser und russlandfahnenschwenkenden Pegidioten sich tummeln, ist das als reine Vorsichtsmassnahme auch gewiss keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## OnionRings (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Hui da hat einer aber einen schlechten Tag gehabt



Ja sehr schlechter Tag


----------



## OField (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



JePe schrieb:


> ... wenn man sich anschaut, wie in diesem Teil des Forums die gefuehlten Wendeopfer, selbsternannten Systemopfer, aus-Prinzip-Amerikahasser und russlandfahnenschwenkenden Pegidioten sich tummeln, ist das als reine Vorsichtsmassnahme auch gewiss keine schlechte Idee.



Objektiv betrachtet ist schon sehr viel Ironie in diesem Kommentar, auch wenn es nicht deine Absicht war.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



JePe schrieb:


> ... wenn man sich anschaut, wie in diesem Teil des Forums die gefuehlten Wendeopfer, selbsternannten Systemopfer, aus-Prinzip-Amerikahasser und russlandfahnenschwenkenden Pegidioten sich tummeln, ist das als reine Vorsichtsmassnahme auch gewiss keine schlechte Idee.



Manche machen es sich halt leicht die Leute in irgendwelche Schubladen zu packen  Wahre Menschenkenner, die anhand von einzeiligen Kommentaren die politischen Ansichten und Lebensweise der Leute vorhersagen können. Total Fail


----------



## T-Drive (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Alreech schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte Deutschland aus der NATO austreten und einen *Nichtangriffspakt mit Russchland* schließen, damit die Russen unbesorgt leben können. In diesem Pakt könnte man auch gleich die deutschen und russischen Interessensphären eingrenzen.
> Deutschland könnte z.B. garantieren das es nicht eingreift und auch keinen NATO Durchmasch erlaubt falls Russland Aktionen startet um die russischen Bürger im Baltikum zu schützen.
> Im Gegenzug könnte Russland garantieren das es sich nicht einmischt wenn Deutschland Druck auf Polen ausübt um aussenpolitische Ziele zu erreichen (momentan macht der Pole z.B. die Grenze für deusche Ökostrom-Importe dicht !).
> 
> Berlin-Moskau könnte die neue Achse sein um die sich die Weltpolitik dreht wenn sich der Ami aus Europa zurückzieht.



Den hatte schon Josef mit dem 18er, warum sollten sie uns jetzt trauen ? 
Ansonsten sehe ich eigentlich nur science fiktion in diesem Zitat, die so unwahrscheinlich ist wie Starwars, aber nicht das schlechteste wär.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Also bevor mein Land einen derartigen Pakt mit einem homophoben Kriegsverbrecher eingeht, wandere ich lieber in die USA aus.


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also bevor mein Land einen derartigen Pakt mit einem homophoben Kriegsverbrecher eingeht, wandere ich lieber in die USA aus.



Bin dabei 

Weiß auch nicht wie man sowas nur in Erwähnung ziehen kann.


----------



## OnionRings (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also bevor mein Land einen derartigen Pakt mit einem homophoben Kriegsverbrecher eingeht, wandere ich lieber in die USA aus.



Kriegsverbrecher, klar die USA hat damit aber so eigentlich auch gar nichts mit am Hut:

sperren ja nur Menschen ohne Gerichtsverhandlung ein
haben im Kosvo und Irak mit URAN Panzergranaten rum geschossen
unterstützen Aktiv Israel die z.b. die Wasserquellen der Palistinaer zerstören oder besetzen*


*würde wenn es nicht Israel bzw. USA wäre Völkerrechts bruch sein





Two-Face schrieb:


> wandere ich lieber in die USA aus.


Wenn du Farbig bist, könnte das interessant werden.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also bevor mein Land einen derartigen Pakt mit einem homophoben Kriegsverbrecher eingeht, wandere ich lieber in die USA aus.



Was habt ihr alle immer mit den USA? 
Wenn Nord Amerika, dann doch eher Kanada.
Ich will doch nicht in einem Land leben, wo die Minderheiten schneller weggesperrt werden als andere Putin sagen können und dass Leute andere Leute einfach so abknallen können.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Kriegsverbrecher, klar die USA hat damit aber so eigentlich auch gar nichts mit am Hut:
> 
> sperren ja nur Menschen ohne Gerichtsverhandlung ein
> haben im Kosvo und Irak mit URAN Panzergranaten rum geschossen
> unterstützen Aktiv Israel die z.b. die Wasserquellen der Palistinaer zerstören oder besetzen*



Nur weil es genügend gibt, wo man die USA (und dort speziell die Republikaner) kritisieren kann, ist das noch lange keine Rechfertigung, mit einem noch viel schlimmeren Partner ein Bündnis einzugehen. 

Außerdem ist Deine Darstellung auch sehr einseitig und in Teilen fragwürdig.


----------



## OnionRings (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> Außerdem ist Deine Darstellung auch sehr einseitig und in Teilen fragwürdig.



Fragwürdig ist etwas immer, wenn man sich nicht um die Wahrheit selbst kümmert.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur weil es genügend gibt, wo man die USA (und dort speziell die Republikaner) kritisieren kann, ist das noch lange keine Rechfertigung, mit einem noch viel schlimmeren Partner ein Bündnis einzugehen.


Achso du willst ernsthaft behaupten behaupten Russland wäre viel schlimmer als die USA,
na gute Nacht weiterhin.


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wer oder was ist denn die Wahrheit???

Kann nur eins sagen: In Ländern des Ostblock rumzulaufen ist für mich weniger angenehm wie in den USA unterwegs zu sein. In Russland hatte ich bisher immer ein beklemmendes gefühl. Bin schon der Meinung das man dort wesentlich schneller den kürzeren zieht wenn man dort in die Fänge von Justiz gerät als in den USA. 

Also was die USA-Phobie die überall herrscht angeht bin ich der Meinung das das alles total überzogen ist. Kann mir eher vorstellen mit diesem System klarzukommen und mir eine Existenz aufzubauen als in Ländern des Ostblocks.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Fragwürdig ist etwas immer, wenn man sich nicht um die Wahrheit selbst kümmert.


Fragwürdig ist, wenn man seine Informationen nur aus einseitig vorbelasteten Quellen bezieht. 



OnionRings schrieb:


> Achso du willst ernsthaft behaupten behaupten Russland wäre viel schlimmer als die USA,



Natürlich. So etwas wie Guantanamo ist in den USA offen bekannt. Du nimmst hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft an, dass in den Russischen Gefägnissen nur regulär, rechtmäßig und fair verurteilte Verbrecher sitzen, oder? Nur weil man in der Öffentlichkeit nicht laut über so etwas sprechen kann... 

Ja, ich halte Russland für viel, viel schlimmer. Aber mir ist auch klar, dass Du, ZwiebelRing, mir da nie zustimmen wirst. Das ist mir aber auch ziemlich egal... 

Ich empfehle Dir einfach, in die russische Föderation auszuwandern, wenn Dir Deutschland zu westlich und USA hörig ist. Lass Deinen Worten Taten folgen! Denn ich bin mir sicher, dass Du Dich - wenn Dein Russland-Bild korrekt ist - dort besser fühlen wirst als hier oder gar in den USA.


----------



## T-Drive (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also bevor mein Land einen derartigen Pakt mit einem homophoben Kriegsverbrecher eingeht, wandere ich lieber in die USA aus.



Vor allem wenn der Trompeter die Wahl gewinnt  

Dann lieber doch Down Under ..., weiter weg vom "Schuß"


----------



## OnionRings (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Kann nur eins sagen: In Ländern des Ostblock rumzulaufen ist für mich weniger angenehm.



Das strozt ja nur noch so vor Vorurteilen 


Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind,
ich hatte mich in Palästina bzw. Ramallah sicherer gefühlt als in Berlin.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Das strozt ja nur noch so vor Vorurteilen



Statt Dich auf Aussagen anderer Menschen verlassen zu müssen, solltest Du es einfach selbst ausprobieren. Nichts geht über eigene Erfahrung. Ein paar Monate Moskau, ein paar Monate Jerusalem und ein paar Monate New York... dann reden wir nochmal, ok?


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Statt Dich auf Aussagen anderer Menschen verlassen zu müssen, solltest Du es einfach selbst ausprobieren. Nichts geht über eigene Erfahrung. Ein paar Monate Moskau, ein paar Monate Jerusalem und ein paar Monate New York... dann reden wir nochmal, ok?



So sieht es aus.



> Das strozt ja nur noch so vor Vorurteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon ml abgesehen, bin ich es nicht der mit dieser Sache angefangen hat. Du bist wohl eher der der ständig irgendwen ins Visier nimmt. Habe lediglich gesagt das mir in diesen Ländern eher mulmig war als in den USA. Diese stellst du immer so dar als sei dort das 4. Reich ausgebrochen. 

Mal im ernst, dir empfehle ich mal etwas weniger Konsum von Nachrichten oder anderen Medien die einen nur in eine Richtung "impfen" wollen. Du suchst dir eine Meinung raus und spuckst Gift und Galle bzw. bläst ins selbe Horn.


----------



## OField (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

USA gegen Russland ist wie Hillary gegen Trump. Beide verlogen und eigennützig.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OField schrieb:


> ...Beide verlogen und eigennützig.



damit hast Du jetzt den durschnittlichen Menschen beschrieben.


----------



## Alreech (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Guantanamo ist nicht das erste mal das die Amis Kriegsgefangene ohne Gerichtsurteil einsperren !
Schon im ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg sind deutsche Kriegsgefangene ohne Gerichtsurteil inhaftiert worden, und sie wurden erst freigelassen nachdem das deutsche Reich kapituliert hat.


----------



## orca113 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Oh Gott, ja das ist ja ganz was Neues.

Russland, England, USA... jeder ist damals so verfahren. Davon mal abgesehen, der Welt geringstes Problem war damals das Gefangenhalten von Menschen ohne Prozess.

Die übrigen echten Probleme damals war auch nicht mehr mit einem Notvorrat zu überwinden.



Du kommst mir arg naiv vor.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein paar Monate Moskau, ein paar Monate Jerusalem und ein paar Monate New York... dann reden wir nochmal, ok?



St. Petersburg und Jerusalem war ich schon.

St. Peterburg war ganz toll, nur zu kalt.
 Jerusalem war auch gut, wenn man den Staat bzw. die Staatliche Zensur mal ausblendet.



Schön das du die USA erwähnst, durfte nicht einreisen.

Eigentlich lustig, 
Man kritisiert Russland unter Klarname, kein Problem 
Man kritisiert Israel auch unter Klarname, kein Problem
Man kritisiert die USA ebenso unter Klarname, keine Einreise möglich.


----------



## orca113 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Also mal im ernst, wo genau "kritisierst" du die USA und darfst dann nicht einreisen?

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl ihr hört ich hier gern selber reden.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Eigentlich lustig,
> Man kritisiert Russland unter Klarname, kein Problem
> Man kritisiert Israel auch unter Klarname, kein Problem
> Man kritisiert die USA ebenso unter Klarname, keine Einreise möglich.


Liste der Personen der russischen Visasperrliste – Wikipedia
Bei den USA findet man sowas nicht.


----------



## OField (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Eigentlich lustig,
> Man kritisiert Russland unter Klarname, kein Problem
> Man kritisiert Israel auch unter Klarname, kein Problem
> Man kritisiert die USA ebenso unter Klarname, keine Einreise möglich.



Hört man eigentlich nicht eher davon, dass Israel irgendwelchen Leuten Einreiseverbot erteilt, weil sie deren Politik kritisieren? Bzw. weil sie "Antisemiten" sind.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Liste der Personen der russischen Visasperrliste – Wikipedia
> Bei den USA findet man sowas nicht.



Gibt es auch von der USA nur eben ein wenig gröber aufgelöst bzw. veraltet, wo auch mal ein Kritische Journlisten darauf landen können:
http://www.no-fly-list.com

Die USA macht seit jeher ein Geheimnis daraus wer alles nicht einreisen darf,
so wie ihre Abschuss Liste von Afghanistan:
Secret Docs Reveal Dubious Details of Targeted Killings in Afghanistan - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Bei dir kommt mir vor, du willst nur das sehen was du sehen willst,
z.b. die No Fly List ist seit Jahren einsehbar aber eben nur ein Teil gelistet ist.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Gibt es auch von der USA nur eben ein wenig gröber aufgelöst bzw. veraltet, wo auch mal ein Kritische Journlisten darauf landen können:
> http://www.no-fly-list.com


Sieht man sich die Namen auf dieser Liste mal an, findet man überwiegend Terroristen und Extremisten.
Auf der russischen Visaverbotsliste stehen aber komischerweise EU-Beamte, Politiker, Wirtschaftsvertreter...
So viel zu Thema ich bin hier derjenige, der nur das sieht was er sehen will.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Statt Dich auf Aussagen anderer Menschen verlassen zu müssen, solltest Du es einfach selbst ausprobieren. Nichts geht über eigene Erfahrung. Ein paar Monate Moskau, ein paar Monate Jerusalem und ein paar Monate New York... dann reden wir nochmal, ok?


Warum New York und nicht irgendwelche Gassen in Chicago, oder Detroit?


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum New York und nicht irgendwelche Gassen in Chicago, oder Detroit?



Gern auch da. Wenn er die entsprechenden Viertel in Moskau und anderen Städten nicht auslässt. 

Dass die USA ein gefährliches Pflaster sein kann, hab ich nie geleugnet. Aber auch das ist ja nicht USA exklusiv. Und vor einigen Jahren war z.B. Manhattan ein heißes Pflaster, heute nicht mehr so sehr.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sieht man sich die Namen auf dieser Liste mal an, findet man überwiegend Terroristen und Extremisten.
> Auf der russischen Visaverbotsliste stehen aber komischerweise EU-Beamte, Politiker, Wirtschaftsvertreter...
> So viel zu Thema ich bin hier derjenige, der nur das sieht was er sehen will.


Schon älter aber Hey da landen Journalisten auf der Einreiseverbot Liste der USA,
US-Terrorliste sorgt fur Einreiseverbote | Telepolis
FBI: 19,000 Matches to Terrorist Screening List in 2009 | WIRED

Oh und schon wieder und sogar ein Dokumentarfilmer darf nicht einreisen, 
Geheime Liste - US-Aktivisten im Visier


Also, ja du siehst nur die Welt wie du sie sehen möchtest,
was anderes willst du nicht sehen.


Beamte, Politiker und Wirtschaftlobby, ist Legitim.

Aber wenn selbst ein Anthony Burdain nach Russland darf aber im selben ein Dokumentarfilmer nicht in die USA,
würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, was wirklich Falsch läuft.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Schon älter aber Hey da landen Journalisten auf der Einreiseverbot Liste der USA,
> US-Terrorliste sorgt fur Einreiseverbote | Telepolis
> FBI: 19,000 Matches to Terrorist Screening List in 2009 | WIRED
> 
> ...


...und in Russland werden sie entführt, erschossen, vergiftet.


OnionRings schrieb:


> Also, ja du siehst nur die Welt wie du sie sehen möchtest,
> was anderes willst du nicht sehen.


Bevor du dich hier mit Leuten anlegst, die du nicht im geringsten kennst, würde ich dir raten, mal ein bisschen subtiler bei deinen "Beurteilungen" vorzugehen.



OnionRings schrieb:


> Beamte, Politiker und Wirtschaftlobby, ist Legitim.


...und Extremisten und Terroristen nicht?


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Soll ich jetzt noch XXX Links zur USA posten, Nein tue ich nicht.

Weißt du was, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr mit Jemanden zu schreiben der meint die USA wäre so super ober geil,
mir gehen die USA und Russland am Anus vorbei.

Aber bleib du doch weiterhin auf der USA ist alles so super ober geil schiene.


Abschließend, so geil war mal die USA:
Attacken gegen US-Burger: US-Militar testete biologische Waffen - an der eigenen Bevolkerung in San Francisco - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt noch XXX Links zur USA posten, Nein tue ich nicht.


Wundert mich auch nicht, ich finde auch nichts über internierte/umgebrachte Oppositionelle in den USA in letzter Zeit.



OnionRings schrieb:


> Weißt du was, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr mit Jemanden zu schreiben der meint die USA wäre so super ober geil,
> mir gehen die USA und Russland am Anus vorbei.
> 
> Aber bleib du doch weiterhin auf der USA ist alles so super ober geil schiene.


Siehst du, genau das hab' ich gemeint.
Woher willst du wissen, ob ich die USA "super ober geil" finde?
Ich habe nur vorhin mal angestoßen, dass ich im Extremfall die USA Russland vorziehen würde. Mehr nicht.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Abschließend, so geil war mal die USA:
> Attacken gegen US-Burger: US-Militar testete biologische Waffen - an der eigenen Bevolkerung in San Francisco - Video - FOCUS Online



Durchaus bei solchen Dingen würde ich die USA auch bevorzugen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Das war im Kalten Krieg. Glaubst du die Russen haben sowas in ihren Gulags nicht gemacht?
Über ihre Menschenversuche haben die bis heute nichts rausgerückt, bei den USA ist es wenigstens teilweise bekannt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Weißt du was, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr mit Jemanden zu schreiben der meint die USA wäre so super ober geil,



Dann hast du die ganzen Posts nicht verstanden.
Die USA kann man und muss man immer kritisieren, denn was die da teilweise für ein Mumpitz machen, ist schon echt erschreckend.
Aber Russland ist von einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat meilenweit weg und das muss man deutlicher kritisieren.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die USA ist aber auch weit weg, 
wenn die Clinton den Sanders mit unlauteren Methoden rausdrängt und zusätzlich die Alte Staatsinterna über eine Privatemail abwickelt. 

Und dann aber so getan wird als hätte es nie was gegeben bzw. wär ja nicht so schlimm................

Die Alte hätte in einer Demokratie disqualifiziert gehört.


----------



## Alreech (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OField schrieb:


> Hört man eigentlich nicht eher davon, dass Israel irgendwelchen Leuten Einreiseverbot erteilt, weil sie deren Politik kritisieren? Bzw. weil sie "Antisemiten" sind.


Wer will schon nach Israel ?
Mit einem Pass der einen Israelischen Einreisestempel hat darf man in viele arabische Staaten nicht einreisen. Iran geht auch nicht.
Disclaimer: als guter Deutscher finde ich es natürlich nicht o.k. wenn ein Staat entscheiden bestimmte Leute nicht einreisen zu lassen. Deswegen ist es auch gut das Frau Merkel damals die Grenze für alle aufgemacht hat...


----------



## MfDoom (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ein guter Artikel, von dem man eine Menge lernen kann. Über verschiedene Kulturen und Sichtweisen und Amerika, ist eventuell interessant für den einen oder anderen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Die USA ist aber auch weit weg,



Da gibt es aber einen Rechtsstaat und Pressefreiheit. Beides hast du in Russland nicht.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ein guter Artikel, von dem man eine Menge lernen kann. Über verschiedene Kulturen und Sichtweisen und Amerika, ist eventuell interessant für den einen oder anderen.



Was soll uns das sagen? Dass das Schulsystem im mittleren Westen eine Katastrophe ist? Ist bekannt.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber einen Rechtsstaat und Pressefreiheit. Beides hast du in Russland nicht.


Rechtsstaat wo haben wir den?, überall auf der Erde bist du was wenn du Geld hast,
In der USA werden Schwarze wegen bagatellen weggesperrt und in Russland Regime Kritiker.


Pressefreiheit hast du in der USA ebenso nicht, z.B. die NY Times muss sehr stark  aufpassen was sie wie und wo ran kritisieren.

In Russland werden Kritikische Medien geahndet,
in der USA bekommt die Presse besuch von der CIA und wird bedroht wenn diese X veröffentlicht werden sie wegen Staatsverrat angeklagt.

z.B. Snowden/Wiki Leaks dokummente.


Beide Staaten geben sich nichts,
außer das Russland im Gegensatz zu einigen Bundesstaaten der USA keine Todesstrafe mehr vor sieht


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Pressefreiheit hast du in der USA ebenso nicht, z.B. die NY Times muss sehr stark  aufpassen was sie wie und wo ran kritisieren.



Muss sie das?
Ich hab noch keine Zeitung oder Fernsehsender in den USa gesehen, der von der US Regierung gestürmt und dicht gemacht wurde.

Dass die USA ein Rassismusproblem haben, ist auch nichts neues. Sieht man gut, wie viele Schwarze im Gefängnis sitzen.
Aber das ist eine Frage der Bildung und der Perspektiven.
Du musst halt das Militärbudget halbieren und das Geld dann in Infrastruktur und Bildung stecken.
Machen die nur nicht, weil die Rüstungslobby zu mächtig ist -- wie in Russland übrigens auch. Auch dort gibt es kein brauchbares Bildungssystem, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass in Russland niemand eine Chance hat und alle gleichermaßen weggesperrt werden.

Aber die USA und Russland haben nun nicht mehr viel mit den Hamsterkäufen in Deutschland zu tun.
Ich würde aber Hamster kaufen. 
Wenn ich mal kein Fleisch mehr im Supermarkt kriege, weil alles weggekauft wurde oder durch die Lebensmittelindustrie vergiftet ist, kann ich wenigstens die Hamster grillen.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> ===In Russland werden Kritikische Medien geahndet,
> in der USA bekommt die Presse besuch von der CIA und wird bedroht wenn diese X veröffentlicht werden sie wegen Staatsverrat angeklagt.===
> 
> z.B. Snowden/Wiki Leaks dokummente.
> ...



So jetzt besser lesbar.

Topic:
Ich esse außer Bekannte kaufen für mich Fleisch ein, fast kein Fleisch,
Bestes Armeleute Essen:
400g Spiral Nudeln
1 Glas 0,25L Weißwein
1 Glas 0,25L Tomaten Paste
belibig Kreuter
4 Carolina Reaper Schoten 

kochen lassen, bis Soße fest genug

vor dem Servieren, Schuss Oliven ÖL


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Aus Sicht der USA hat Snowden nun mal Verrat begangen, weil er Dokumente veröffentlicht hat, die der Nationalen Sicherheit unterliegen.
Niemand weiß, wie viele Leute schon Dokumente von russischen Geheimdiensten veröffentlichen wollten, es aber nicht konnten, weil sie getötet wurden.
Von daher hinkt der Vergleich.
Abgesehen davon ist Snowden ja nicht der erste Amerikaner, der geheime Dokumente veröffentlicht hat.
Wie viele Russen kennst du denn, die geheime Dokumente veröffentlicht haben? Genau, keine, denn die kommen erst gar nicht so weit.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau, keine, denn die kommen erst gar nicht so weit.



Doch gibt es, du ließt nur nie was:

1] Weil es Deutschland meist nicht betrifft

2]weil es eure / unsere [Deutschsprachigen] Medien gerne vergessen, 
alles was keine Millionen Klick generiert interessiert niemanden.



Aber habe auf der HDD zuhause in Cz einige Lesezeichen für, 
Tschechisch,
Kroatisch, 
Bulgarisch [Kyril] Tue mir da selbst sehr schwer, deswegen Translate


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bevor du dich hier mit Leuten anlegst, die du nicht im geringsten kennst, würde ich dir raten, mal ein bisschen subtiler bei deinen "Beurteilungen" vorzugehen.



Jetzt aber mal sachte Kleiner. Soll das eine öffentliche Drohung sein? Dann könnte man glatt annehmen, du willst mit aller Gewalt, dass die andere Hälfte deiner Visage auch so ausschaut.

@topic
Hat hier wirklich jemand jetzt nur wegen dieser Nachricht angefangen Vorräte zu kaufen? Bis auf den irren Nachbarn, kenne ich wirklich keinen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal sachte Kleiner. Soll das eine öffentliche Drohung sein? Dann könnte man glatt annehmen, du willst mit aller Gewalt, dass die andere Hälfte deiner Visage auch so ausschaut.


War ja klar, dass gerade du das wieder ausgerechnet "so" interpretierst.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Leute wie ich? Kannst du mich erleuchten?
Erklär am besten wie du es sonst gemeint hast.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Leute wie du, die alles auf sich beziehen, persönlich nehmen und/oder als persönlichen Angriff werten und bei anderen grundsätzlich vom schlimmsten ausgehen, sodass sie mit völlig irrationalen Kommentaren gleich einen Streit vom Zaun brechen.

Die Frage ob das von dir so beabsichtigt ist oder nicht stelle ich jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wäre in diesem Fall auch falsch und dass du nicht erklärst wie du es sonst gemeint hast (übrigens nicht auf mich, sondern auf ihn bezogen), hinterfrage ich jetzt mal nicht. 

Schwamm drüber und weiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal sachte Kleiner. Soll das eine öffentliche Drohung sein? Dann könnte man glatt annehmen, du willst mit aller Gewalt, dass die andere Hälfte deiner Visage auch so ausschaut..


Dieses Thema war nicht dazu gedacht, dass hier User mit anderer Meinung angegriffen werden, es ging mir darum, ob ihr Situationen in der Welt seht, die zur Sorge Anlass geben. Wenn ich die Aggressivität in diesem Forum sehe, dann ist die Sorge scheinbar gerechtfertigt.

@Cleriker,
Two Face bat nur darum, keine vorschnellen Bewertungen anderer User, die einem völlig unbekannt sind, vorzunehmen. Dafür jemandem ein zerdeppertes Geicht anzudrohnen, wirkt auch mich sehr befremdlich. Wenn Du Dich nicht entschuldigst, werde ich den Beitrag melden.

@ Two Faces,
lass Dich bitte nicht provozieren, wir schaffen es hier zu 99,9% extrem gesittet zu diskutieren, auch wenn die Themen ziemlich emotional sind. Dazu sind immer zwei Seiten nötig. Einfasch auch mal über einen unnötigen  Angriff hinwegsehen.



Alreech schrieb:


> Wer will schon nach Israel ?


Warum sollte man nicht in eines der kulturell interessantesten Gebiete der Welt mit den ältesten dauerhaft besiedelten Orten reisen wollen? Auch Syrien ist unglaublich interessant.



Alreech schrieb:


> als guter Deutscher finde ich es natürlich nicht o.k. wenn  ein Staat entscheiden bestimmte Leute nicht einreisen zu lassen.


Dann versuch als EU Auslänfer mal nach Deutschland zu reisen und ein Visum z.B. als Nigerianer zu bekommen ....


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> @Cleriker,
> Two Face bat nur darum, keine vorschnellen Bewertungen anderer User, die einem völlig unbekannt sind, vorzunehmen. Dafür jemandem ein zerdeppertes Geicht anzudrohnen, wirkt auch mich sehr befremdlich. Wenn Du Dich nicht entschuldigst, werde ich den Beitrag melden.



Jemandem zu sagen er wüsste nicht mit wem er sich anlegt und ihm dann zu raten sich subtiler zu verhalten, nennst du eine Bitte? Das was ich gepostet habe war eine Frage und falls diese mit Ja beantwortet würde, die Einschätzung wie dies auf mich wirkt. Keine Drohung, oder Bitte (wie du es nennst).

Nur so zum besseren Verständnis:
Wenn es nur der Hinweis war sich sensibler auszudrücken, wofür steht dann das anlegen? Für mich liest es sich ganz klar so als wollte Two-Face ihm drohen, deshalb meine Nachfrage.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> lass Dich bitte nicht provozieren, wir schaffen es hier zu 99,9% extrem gesittet zu diskutieren, auch wenn die Themen ziemlich emotional sind. Dazu sind immer zwei Seiten nötig. Einfasch auch mal über einen unnötigen  Angriff hinwegsehen.


Ich werde es versuchen. 

Edit
Ach du meinst Two-Face! Wo würde der denn angegriffen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jemandem zu sagen er wüsste nicht mit wem er sich anlegt und ihm dann zu raten sich subtiler zu verhalten, nennst du eine Bitte?


Sollen wir einen Deutschkurs machen?  



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn es nur der Hinweis war sich sensibler auszudrücken, wofür steht dann das anlegen?


Beispielsätze:
"Mach mich hier nicht an, Du kennst mich überhaupt nicht und weißt gar nicht, wie ich zu den Themen stehe...."
"Willst Du mich provozieren, ohne zu wissen, wie ich zu dem Thema stehe...? "
"Wilst Du Dich mit mir anlegen, ohne..."

Was ist daran falsch zu verstehen? Nagut, ist 2:30 und vermutlich hattest Du einen beschissenen Arbeitstag.
Ich wünsche allen ein entspannendes Wochenende ohne Nutzung der Notvorräte.

Aber im Ernst, die Gaskartusche mit Koche und dem 12er Pack Fertiggericht mit jahrerlange haltbarkeit
kann wirklich ganz sinnvoll sein. Vor allem bei zivielen Nitständen wie Hochwasser, Stromausfall, etc.
"


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Die ersten beiden Sätze waren völlig in Ordnung gewesen, der dritte eben nicht. Sich mit jemandem anlegen hat immer etwas mit einem Kräftemessen und Konsequenzen zu tun. Willst du dich mit mir anlegen? Ich rate dir... ist eine Drohung für mich, ohne jeden Zweifel.

Mag sein, dass er sich nur dumm ausgedrückt hat und mag sein, dass ich mit meiner Formulierung ebenso unglücklich lag, aber auf mich wirkte es klar so.
Von mir aus aber Schwamm drüber, nachtragend bin ich nur bei Leuten die ich gut kenne.

Was das eigentliche Thema angeht... da sind wir hier auf dem Land natürlich etwas besser dran. Meine Nachbarn (bis auf den einen Irren, alles Bauern) produzieren alles was man braucht. Wasser gibt's vom Brunnen und falls der Strom weg ist, kann man draußen übern Feuer Kochen. Selbst ein Klo könnte man sich einfach ausheben. Von den Plünderungen in der Stadt würde man nichts mitbekommen, während man gemütlich zusammen am Lagerfeuer sitzt und den selbstgebrannten nach dem Spanferkel genießt.


----------



## OnionRings (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst, die Gaskartusche mit Koche und dem 12er Pack Fertiggericht mit jahrerlange haltbarkeit
> kann wirklich ganz sinnvoll sein. Vor allem bei zivielen Nitständen wie Hochwasser, Stromausfall, etc.
> "



Gas oder Benzin + das Passende Feuer reicht oder auch nur ein Feuerstein.
Fertiggerichte mögen in einer größeren Stadt Sinn machen aber auf alles zu beziehen, daran erkennt man wie einfallslos die Menschheit geworden ist.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> daran erkennt man wie einfallslos die Menschheit geworden ist.



Furchtbarer ist die Vorstellung, falls mal ein Blackout der Stromnetze eintreten sollte,

dass dann Millionen smartphonegesteuerte Zombies sinnlos umherirren


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wurden sie nicht! Ohne gugel meps und pokedoof go die, würden die einfach auf der Stelle stehen bleiben.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ohne gugel meps und pokedoof go die, würden die einfach auf der Stelle stehen bleiben.



Naja, spätestens wenn sie Hunger haben, würden sie schon losrennen


----------



## Grestorn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Grundsätzlich: "Sich anlegen" muss nicht im Sinne von Gewalt gemeint sein. Das heißt nur "sich mit jemanden messen". Das kann auf geschäftlicher, intellektueller, sportlicher und, ja auch auf der Basis von Gewalt geschehen. 

Ich hatte es definitiv nicht als aufforderung zur Prügelei verstanden.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Ein kleiner unbedeutender Satz und schon eine fast 1-seitige Grundsatzdiskussion drüber. Mal wieder tyisch Internet.^^
Von mir aus kann Cleriker oder sonstwer weiterhin reininterpretieren was er will, mir ehrlichgesagt völlig egal.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> es ging mir darum, ob ihr Situationen in der Welt seht, die zur Sorge Anlass geben.



Dazu eine Antwort: Nein.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Naja, ich hab dich scheinbar falsch verstanden und ohne Nachfrage kann ich dich nicht besser deuten lernen. Man sieht ja gut, dass so etwas nicht nur mich betrifft. Interessierter User hat mich ja auch falsch gedeutet. Für mich hat sich sofort der gleiche Gedanke wie in Grestorns Beitrag ergeben. Geschäftlich und sportlich fallen hier raus. Intellektuell kann es nicht gemeint sein weil er in dem Beitrag zu Vorsicht bei der Wortwahl geraten hat und diese Diskussion hier ja von Grund wegen auf intellektueller Basis stattfindet. Hin und her diskutiert haben sie schon, also wenn sich Two-Face nicht bisher absichtlich dümmer gestellt hat, Können da keine neuen Fakten kommen. Würde bedeuten er macht das wovon er seinem gegenüber abzuraten versucht. Macht keinen Sinn. Blieb also nur von grestorn zuletzt gennantes, oder andere Konsequenzen übrig.
Jetzt wisst ihr wie ich zu der Einschätzung kam.
Ich hab mich mit dem "Schwamm drüber" bereits überstimmen lassen und kann durchaus akzeptieren, wenn ich diese für mich agressive Formulierung falsch eingeschätzt habe. Wollen wir darüber weiter diskutieren, das wäre mir auch recht, oder zum Thema zurückkehren? 

Ihr wisst von mir dass ich ländlich wohne und gut versorgt wäre, weshalb ich keine Angst vor solchen Situationen habe. Auch dass mein Nachbar etwas irre ist und Vorräte und Bunker dir Jahre bereit hält. 
Wo aber wohnt ihr und wie blickt ihr auf solch eine Situation? Macht ihr dafür jetzt Küchenschränke frei, hortet Batterien usw.? Habt ihr Ängste bezüglich solcher Situationen? Würde ich beispielsweise noch mitten in Münster wohnen, wäre mir flau im Magen, wenn ich solche Fälle ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen würde.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Aber was soll passieren?
Dass es einen Terror Anschlag gibt?
Ein Nebelunfall auf der A7 fordert mehr Tote als die letzten Terroranschläge in Deutschland.
Ich habe mehr Angst vor Ärztepfusch oder dass die Lebensmittelindustrie den nächsten Lebensmittelskandal erzeugt.
Das Leben hat nun mal den Tod als Lebensrisiko. Das kannst du nicht beeinflussen. Ob du nun von einem Typen auf der Straße überfahren wirst oder weil dich ein Typ abmurkst, weil du gerade zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort warst, ist da schon egal.
Das ist dann nun mal so. Jeder verdrängt das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> ... daran erkennt man wie einfallslos die Menschheit geworden ist.


Der Rest, wie Kerzen, Wasser, Batterien, Decken, Hygiäneartikel etc. ist in einem gepflegtem Haushalt eh für Wochen als Vorrat vorhanden, das sind alles Dinge, die nicht schlecht werden. Nur Lebensmittel habe ich immer sehr knapp im Haus, weil ich frische benutze. Wer z.B. für die Gefriertruhe oder andere existentiellen Sachen Strom braucht, sollte im Haus ein Notstromaggregat haben. Für schlimmere Notstände ist das gute alter Bollerwagen, ein Schlauchboot etzc. sinnvoll, je nachdem, wo man lebt.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Furchtbarer ist die Vorstellung, falls mal ein Blackout der Stromnetze eintreten sollte,
> 
> dass dann Millionen smartphonegesteuerte Zombies sinnlos umherirren
> 
> ...


Wer kann heute noch Stadtpläne und Landkarten lesen. Es ist ein Drama...
Ohne Navigationssystem scheinen viele meiner Mitmenschen völlig 
desorientiert.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Wann ist denn das letzte Mal der Strom für Tage ausgefallen?
Wir haben hier nicht so ein marodes Stromnetz wie in Nordamerika.
Allerdings -- die Stromkonzern tun alles dafür, dass wir auch hier bald so ein mieses Stromnetz haben wie in Nordamerika.
Anstatt die Gewinne man zu reinvestieren, alte Stromleitungen ersetzen und neue Stromtrassen bauen, sitzen sie auf der Kohle und schieben es den Aktionären in den Arsch.
Und in 50 Jahren -- weil ja keiner in die Infrastruktur investiert hat -- klappt das Stromnetz zusammen und dann wird nach dem Staat geschrieen, der das dann bezahlen muss -- bzw. der Steuerzahler.
Dabei haben die Deppen von den Energieunternehmen das Leitungsnetz geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings -- die Stromkonzern tun alles dafür, dass wir auch hier bald so ein mieses Stromnetz haben wie in Nordamerika.
> Anstatt die Gewinne man zu reinvestieren, alte Stromleitungen ersetzen und neue Stromtrassen bauen, sitzen sie auf der Kohle und schieben es den Aktionären in den Arsch.



Die Zeit der großen Gewinne der Energiekonzerne sind längst vorbei. Die Dividenden sind 0 (RWE) oder winzig (e.on) und man muss Angst haben, dass die Konzerne irgendwann zusammenbrechen und von ausländischen Investoren gekauft werden. Dann wird's erst richtig lustig.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Zeit der großen Gewinne der Energiekonzerne sind längst vorbei. Die Dividenden sind 0 (RWE) oder winzig (e.on) und man muss Angst haben, dass die Konzerne irgendwann zusammenbrechen und von ausländischen Investoren gekauft werden. Dann wird's erst richtig lustig.



Was aber wieder daran liegt, dass sie an ihren alten Kram festgehalten haben.
Das gleiche macht aktuell auch die Automobilindustrie und in 20 Jahren ist sie am Boden.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

In 20 Jahren wird sich sowieso keiner mehr aus der Mittelschicht ein Auto leisten können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Welche Mittelschicht? Die Entwicklung ist eindeutig ... 

Zu meiner Kindheit hieß es 2/3 Gesellschaft, weil ein
Drittel abgehängt wurde. Heute ist es immer noch eine
2/3 Gesellschaft, aber es sind 2/3, die abgehängt wurden.


----------



## OnionRings (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wurden sie nicht! Ohne gugel meps und pokedoof go die, würden die einfach auf der Stelle stehen bleiben.



Das ist leider wirklich fast so,  Wanderwege sind ausgeschildert und einige  Jungs und Mädels können die Schilder nicht deuten,
 müssen dann erst einmal auf meps schauen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Alreech schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es auch gut das Frau Merkel damals die Grenze für alle aufgemacht hat...


Deine Aussage ist ein gutes Beispiel für das "postfaktische Zeitalter" (Merkel hat die Grenze nicht dauerhaft für alle aufgemacht) 
Um mal ein Ausschnitt aus "Extra 3" zu bemühen: Christian Ehring zum postfaktischen Zeitalter | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube

Dazu passen, finde ich, auch Teile der Diskussion hier. Es wird hier nicht mit Fakten, sondern mit Gefühlen argumentiert.

Empfehlen kann ich natürlich auch die letzte Folge von "Die Anstalt" Startseite - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Dazu passen, finde ich, auch Teile der Diskussion hier. Es wird hier nicht mit Fakten, sondern mit Gefühlen argumentiert.


Wobei man dazu leider sagen muss, dass die Diskussion mit "gefühlter Angst"zu Zeiten der Atomkraftgegner eingeführt wurde.

Man sollte die Angst von Menschen ernst nehmen, die Konsequenzen sind leider oft  die Falschen. Anstatt Pedigisten aufzuklären, 
verschärft sich der Ton gegen Flüchtlinge, anstatt AfDler zur Weiterbildung zu senden, bekommen Klimawandelleugner auftrieb.
_
Postfaktisches Zeitalter_ .. sehr schöner Beitrag!


----------



## Alreech (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wobei man dazu leider sagen muss, dass die Diskussion mit "gefühlter Angst"zu Zeiten der Atomkraftgegner eingeführt wurde.
> 
> Man sollte die Angst von Menschen ernst nehmen, die Konsequenzen sind leider oft  die Falschen. Anstatt Pedigisten aufzuklären,
> verschärft sich der Ton gegen Flüchtlinge, anstatt AfDler zur Weiterbildung zu senden, bekommen Klimawandelleugner auftrieb.
> ...


Man muß eben zwischen  guter und schlechter Angst unterscheiden.
Gute Angst sorgt für Verbote von Gentechnik, Chemie und Atomen.
Schlechte Angst sorgt für geschloßene Grenzen und verhindert kulturelle Bereicherung wie sie z.B. in Köln an Sylvester zu beobachten war.

Wie solle man eigentlich die Pegidisten und AfDler aufklären und weiterbilden ?
Ludovico Therapie ? Resozialisierungszentren ?


----------



## Grestorn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Alreech schrieb:


> Man muß eben zwischen  guter und schlechter Angst unterscheiden.
> Gute Angst sorgt für Verbote von Gentechnik, Chemie und Atomen.
> Schlechte Angst sorgt für geschloßene Grenzen und verhindert kulturelle Bereicherung wie sie z.B. in Köln an Sylvester zu beobachten war.



Das ist auch nur eine Frage des eigenen Weltbilds, Alreech. 

DU findest Die Angst vor Gentechnik, Chemie und Atomen für gut, weil Du die Angst teilst. 

Ich sage Dir, dass keine dieser Ängste gerechtfertigt ist, zumindest nicht in dieser Allgemeinheit. Deswegen halte ich keine dieser Ängste für gut, keine Angst ist pauschal gut. 

Gentechnik ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, im Gegenteil, man kann sehr gut argumentieren, dass gezielte Gentechnik besser ist als die alte, etablierte Methode (Züchtung). 

Chemie ist die Lehre der Interaktion der Elemente und Moleküle miteinander. Alles als schlecht zu erachten, was chemisch ist, ist völlig absurd. Auch Dihydrogen-Monoxyd ist schließlich ein chemisches Molekül... und sicher sehr wichtig für Dein Leben (es ist nichts anderes als Wasser). Und dennoch ist auch Wasser hochgiftig in zu hoher Dosis. 

Atom per se ist auch nichts schlechtes, wir alle bestehen aus Atomen. Strahlung (im Sinne von Alpha-, Beta- und Gamma-Strahlen, die beim Zerfallen von Atomen entstehen) ist gefährlich, aber ohne die Strahlung hätte sich das Leben, wie wir es kennen, nie entwickelt. Denn Strahlung ist notwendig, damit es Mutation gibt und ohne Mutation hätte sich nie eine Evolution auf dieser Welt ergeben. 

Du siehst, die Realität ist nicht so einfach, Dinge in "gut" und "schlecht"  aufzuteilen!


----------



## Alreech (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist auch nur eine Frage des eigenen Weltbilds, Alreech.
> 
> Du siehst, die Realität ist nicht so einfach, Dinge in "gut" und "schlecht"  aufzuteilen!


Durch das eigene Weltbild werden die Fakten interpretiert und in gut und böse aufgeteilt.

Natürlich gibt es Böses.
Konzerne die z.B. Gen- &  Atomtechnik und Chemie misbrauchen um Profit zu generieren. Getrieben von Gier, übersteigerten Individualismus und Egoismus und anderen zweifelhaften Motivationen stehen sie natürlich ethisch gesehen unter mir.
Welche andere Motivation können diese Leute haben, wenn sie nicht so eine hohe Moral  besitzen wie ich sie habe ?
In einer guten Welt würde man diese Mittel verwenden um die Welt besser zu machen - z.B. um einen Menschen zu schaffen der auf genetischer Ebene zur Gier und Egoismus gar nicht fähig ist.
Sozusagen eine schöne neue Welt - da gäbe es dann auch keine Pegidisten und AfDler 

Die Welt wird viel einfacher zu verstehen wenn man davon ausgeht das alles was passiert Teil eines perfiden Plans ist und die Motivation der Akteure immer in niedrigsten moralischen Kategorien liegt.
Spart eine Menge Denkarbeit, und man kann sich richtig gut dabei fühlen.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Du hast nicht die Menschen moralisch gewertet, sondern Begriffe, Schlagworte. 

Und ich wäre vorsichtig, sich selbst moralisch mal auf ein Podest zu stellen. Klar, ich habe auch ein Weltbild, bei dem ich einen Anspruch habe, mich als "besser" zu sehen, als bestimmte andere Menschen, aber ich bin mir gegenüber ehrlich genug zu wissen, dass man mich korrumpieren kann. Kaum ein Mensch steht da drüber. Wenn er sich mal selbst ehrlich gegenüber wäre. 

Ich würde auch nicht so sehr auf die Gier anderer Menschen runterblicken. Klar, der eine lässt schon alle Skrupel fahren, wenn er  nur 100€ kriegt, wo der andere selbst dann niemandem etwas zu Leide tun kann, wenn ihm eine Knarre an die Schläfe gehalten wird. Aber Gier und Egoismus ist dem Menschen in die Wiege gelegt. Und jeder, der darauf grundsätzlich herabblickt, ist in meinen Augen sich selbst gegenüber nicht ehrlich. Den absolut selbstlosen Menschen gibt es nicht. Selbst Mutter Theresa war gierig... gierig nach dem guten Gefühl, das sie verspürt hat, wenn sie leidenden Menschen helfen konnte. 

Gier treibt den Menschen an! Es gibt aber halt nicht nur Gier nach Reichtum und Geld.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



> Ich würde auch nicht so sehr auf die Gier anderer Menschen runterblicken. Klar, der eine lässt schon alle Skrupel fahren, wenn er  nur 100€ kriegt, wo der andere selbst dann niemandem etwas zu Leide tun kann, wenn ihm eine Knarre an die Schläfe gehalten wird. Aber Gier und Egoismus ist dem Menschen in die Wiege gelegt. Und jeder, der darauf grundsätzlich herabblickt, ist in meinen Augen sich selbst gegenüber nicht ehrlich. Den absolut selbstlosen Menschen gibt es nicht. Selbst Mutter Theresa war gierig... gierig nach dem guten Gefühl, das sie verspürt hat, wenn sie leidenden Menschen helfen konnte.



Bin da absolut deiner Meinung. Gehe sogar so weit das ich behaupte Gier und Egoismus sind absolut "menschlich" und Notwendig gewesen. Zumindest sind diese Wesenszüge uns in die Wiege gelegt. Vermutlich irgendwo zwischen Fortpflanzungstrieb und Überlebensinstinkt oder sie sind sogar Teil der Mechanismen des "Überlebenstriebs". Aber vermutlich sind sie in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr ganz so existentiell wichtig wie noch in der Steinzeit.

Nicht das ich Gier und Egoismus "gut" finde, aber diese beiden Eigenschaften haben Menschen (und Tiere) nun mal in unterschiedlich starken Ausprägungen. Man muß eben lernen es zu zügeln und rational zu sehen. Denke es ist wichtig auch in Krisenzeiten "die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen". Immer alles für sich und immer mehr und noch mehr zu wollen, diese Überlebensstrategie ging vielleicht in der Steinzeit, einer Zeit in der es nahezu wenige Menschen aber unendlich Ressourcen gab auf. Heute nicht mehr. Da sind wir besser dran wenn wir Rücksicht auf einander nehmen und an einem Strang ziehen.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gentechnik ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, im Gegenteil, man kann sehr gut argumentieren, dass gezielte Gentechnik besser ist als die alte, etablierte Methode (Züchtung).
> 
> Und dennoch ist auch Wasser hochgiftig in zu hoher Dosis.
> 
> Denn Strahlung ist notwendig, damit es Mutation gibt und ohne Mutation hätte sich nie eine Evolution auf dieser Welt ergeben.



Also diese drei Sätze hätte ICH nicht von der Kanzel gepredigt.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Also diese drei Sätze hätte ICH nicht von der Kanzel gepredigt.



Musst Du auch nicht. Dennoch halte ich alle drei Sätze für richtig und denke auch, wirklich SEHR stichhaltige Argumente dafür zu haben. 

Du kannst aber gerne mal versuchen, Gegenargumente zu bringen


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Easy: 

Mutation – Wikipedia

"Echte Mutationen können spontan auftreten oder durch äußere Einflüsse verursacht werden, wie beispielsweise mutagene Strahlung oder erbgutverändernde Chemikalien."

Die Aussage zur Gentechnik ist eine unbewiesene Vermutung nach dem Prinzip "Hoffnung". Die Wahrheit ist, dass kaum jemand im Stande ist die Auswirkungen von Genmanipulation im globalen Sinne zu erfassen. Wohingegen das Prinzip der Züchtung auf vorhandenes Wissen zurückgreifen kann und letzlich mit "natürlichen" Bausteinen agiert wird. Da selbst dort immer wieder Probleme auftreten ist eigentlich klar, dass man sich mit Gentechnik nur noch mehr die Finger verbrennen kann. 

Zum Wasser, in meiner Gegend ist es trinkbar, sauber, und ungiftig, egal in welcher Dosis. Aber das kann ja überall anders sein, lol.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Evolution braucht keine Mutation durch äußere Einflüsse weder Strahlung noch Chmikalien.

Wasser ist auch nicht hochgradig giftig aber zu viel Wasser zu trinken an sich ist gefährlich. Stichwort Nierenversagen usw...


----------



## T-Drive (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Absurd und OT.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*

Eieieiei....

a) Bei Züchtungen wurden schon immer die wildesten Ergebnisse herbeigeführt, giftig, nicht lebensfähig, nicht fortpflanzungsfähig, so dominant, dass andere Arten verdrängt werden... Es gibt Kreuzzüchtungen, die es natürlich gar nicht geben kann, es gibt Züchtung mit künstlichem herbeiführen von Mutationen durch Strahlung... Und all das gibt es schon sehr lange. Aber es ist ja alles "natürlich" im Gegensatz zur bösen Gentechnik. 

Meine Meinung zur Gentechnik: Nicht die Technik ist das gefährliche, sondern das, was damit machen kann. Vorselektion bei der Fortpflanzung des Menschen z.B.. Das ist echt gruselig. Aber man wird die Technik nicht verhindern können, in dem man Gesetze dagegen macht, dann macht es eben ein anderes Land.

b) Es dürfte keinen Stoff geben, dem mehr Menschen zum Opfer gefallen sind, als Wasser. Dass Wasser zudem auch bei der Einnahme zu großer Mengen toxisch wirkt, ist ebenfalls nicht neu. Gesundheit: Bei zuviel Wasser sauft der Korper ab - WELT

Das war aber gar nicht der Kern meiner Argumentation. Ich will darauf hinaus, dass "Chemie" als solches nicht schlecht ist. Auch der Unterschied "natürlich" und "künstlich" ist in meinen Augen... sehr künstlich. Die Natur ist eine einzige, riesige Chemieküche, die eine Unzahl an Stoffen hervorbringt und verarbeitet, und sehr viele davon sind ungesund und auch extrem toxisch. Nur weil etwas in der Natur vorkommt, wird es nicht automatisch "gut", und weil man etwas (auch?) im Labor erzeugen kann, wird es nicht automatisch schlecht. Das ist ein Hauptpunkt, der mich an der ganzen "Bio" = gut Diskussion wirklich enorm nervt. Allein schon diese Phobie gegen die so schrecklichen E-Nummern und alles, was nur irgendwie chemisch klingt...


c) Eine Evolution alleine durch Selektion ohne spontane, durch äußere Einflüsse ausgelöste Mutationen, sähe sicher sehr anders aus, als das was wir haben. 

Aber auch das geht an meiner Argumentation völlig vorbei. Denn was ich sagte, ist dass es absurd ist, alles was mit Atom und Strahlung zu tun hat, als schlecht anzusehen. Muss ich das wirklich erläutern? Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gentechnik ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, im Gegenteil, man kann sehr gut argumentieren, dass gezielte Gentechnik besser ist als die alte, etablierte Methode (Züchtung).



Das ist ja eben das Problem mit der "gezielten" Gentechnik.
Du kannst nicht "zielen".
Auch genetisch veränderte Pflanzen entwickeln sich weiter -- die Evolution endet ja nicht, nur weil der Mensch da ein paar Gene verändert hat.
Niemand weiß, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.
Das gleiche gilt für Züchtung. Kann man gut an Hunden sehen. Was da inzwischen an Rassen gezüchtet wurde, ist schon teilweise erschreckend.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Chemie ist die Lehre der Interaktion der Elemente und Moleküle miteinander. Alles als schlecht zu erachten, was chemisch ist, ist völlig absurd. Auch Dihydrogen-Monoxyd ist schließlich ein chemisches Molekül... und sicher sehr wichtig für Dein Leben (es ist nichts anderes als Wasser). Und dennoch ist auch Wasser hochgiftig in zu hoher Dosis.



Chemische Vorgänge gab es schon immer. Die Frage ist nur, wie gehen wir mit den Ergebnissen um.
FCKW wurde auch mal als Top Produkt vermarktet und jahrelang genutzt und soweit ich weiß, entsteht FCKW in keinem natürlichen Prozess, er kann nur künstlich erzeugt werden.

Man stelle sich mal vor, wir würden in der Atmosphäre eines Exo Planeten FCKW nachweisen.
Das würde bedeuten, dass dort Außerirdische leben müssten.
gleichzeitig würde das bedeuten, dass die genauso blöd sind wie wir. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Atom per se ist auch nichts schlechtes, wir alle bestehen aus Atomen. Strahlung (im Sinne von Alpha-, Beta- und Gamma-Strahlen, die beim Zerfallen von Atomen entstehen) ist gefährlich, aber ohne die Strahlung hätte sich das Leben, wie wir es kennen, nie entwickelt. Denn Strahlung ist notwendig, damit es Mutation gibt und ohne Mutation hätte sich nie eine Evolution auf dieser Welt ergeben.



Strahlung hat erst mal was Schlechtes, denn eine zu hohe Dosis führt nun mal zur Schädigung des Erbgutes, wie Hiroshima gezeigt hat.
Dass Strahlung wichtig ist, ist klar, ohne die Sonne würde es auf der Erde kein Leben geben.
Allerdings hat das Leben auch gebraucht. Erst als Bakterien Sauerstoff produzierten und in der oberen Atmosphäre Ozon entstand, konnte sich höheres Leben entwickeln. 
Und die Erde strahlt auch. Radioaktivität ist ein natürlicher Prozess. Die Lebenwesen auf der Erde sind daran angepasst, eine gewissen Strahlenbelastung ist immer vorhanden und die ist kein Problem.
Es ist wie immer eine Frage der Dosierung und der Dauer.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wann ist denn das letzte Mal der Strom für Tage ausgefallen?
> Wir haben hier nicht so ein marodes Stromnetz wie in Nordamerika.



Naja, vor ein paar Jahren, gab es mal einen regional begrenzten Blackout, 

da sind plötzlich Strommasten unter der Last der Vereisung einfach zusammengebrochen 
Die Reparatur hat da schon 3-4 Tage gedauert

Nicht auszudenken, falls das Szenario mal in ganz Deutschland eintreten sollte,

dann wäre Schluss mit lustig


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, vor ein paar Jahren, gab es mal einen regional begrenzten Blackout,
> 
> da sind plötzlich Strommasten unter der Last der Vereisung einfach zusammengebrochen



Du wohnst halt im nahen Osten.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wohnst halt im nahen Osten.



Richtig, genauer gesagt in Sachsen, das Problem betraf aber Regionen im Westen Deutschlands,

da siehst du mal, das eigentlich "wärmere Regionen" nicht sicher sind, vor solch einem Naturereignis


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, genauer gesagt in Sachsen, das Problem betraf aber Regionen im Westen Deutschlands,



Das war noch, als sich das Eis auf die Stromleitungen legte. Heute, bei den Auswüchsen des Klimawandels, muss man sich darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen. 
Ändert aber eben nichts daran, dass die Energiekonzerne das Leitungsnetz nicht intakt halten. Und in 50 Jahren, wenn alles marode ist, wird nach dem Staat geschrieen.
Wie immer.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war noch, als sich das Eis auf die Stromleitungen legte. Heute, bei den Auswüchsen des Klimawandels, muss man sich darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen.



Das sehe ich anders, langfristig wird es zwar wärmer

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von extremen Wetterwechseln wird aber steigen,

Wir befinden uns halt in einer Übergangsphase


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Deswegen klammern die Versicherungen auch schon Umweltschäden aus.
Die musst du extra zahlen. Und Hochwasser am Rhein bezahlt dir sowieso niemand mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen klammern die Versicherungen auch schon Umweltschäden aus.
> Die musst du extra zahlen. Und Hochwasser am Rhein bezahlt dir sowieso niemand mehr.



Ja und?

Was hat das jetzt mir der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun ?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Dass durch stärkere Änderungen am Wetter eben auch die Gefahr steigt, dass du höheres Hochwasser hast, dass mehr Wind weht usw.
Bei uns hat es in den letzen Wintern kaum geschneit, meist regnete es nur. 
Ich kann mich noch an richtige Winter erinnern, als ich noch Jung war.
Das waren Zeiten, wo du schon im November dicke Schneemänner gebaut hast -- ich habe mal eine Phase gehabt, wo ich Schneefrauen gebaut habe.  
Und woanders hast du eben andere Wetter Phänomene. Klimawandel eben.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Der letzte richtige Winter war also in den 70er Jahren? 
Es wird tendenziell wärmer, solche Phasen gab es schon immer. Genauso wie es Kältephasen gab.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Der letzte richtige Winter ist ein paar Jahre her, wo es unfassbar viel geschneit hatte.
Das lag aber auch an einem Wetterphänomen. Es war kalt -- Winter eben  -- aber ständig kam Wasserreiche Luft von den Meeren und das Wasser fiel eben hier als Schnee herunter.

Solche Extreme wirst du eben immer mehr haben. Langfristig wird es aber trockener.
Wie viel Niederschlag gab es im September hier?


----------



## Seeefe (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Also dieses Jahr konnte man bei uns am Niederrhein nicht von "trocken" reden 
So viel Wasser in teilweise so kurzen Zeitabständen wie im Juni, also das habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## T-Drive (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Hier stand was angeblich nicht nettes und war sowieso - OT.  Ich halte einfach die ,  kann ja jeder behaupten was er will.


----------



## orca113 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Könnt ihr nicht mal was netter mit einander umgehen?


----------



## Grestorn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation besteht nur aus deiner persönlichen Sichtweise der  Dinge. Und so einen Humbug über abgesoffene Körper, oder Kreuzzüchtungen  die es gibt aber gar nicht geben kann ...
> 
> Wie gesagt, Stichwort: Kanzel, Predigt dann kommst du noch mit Axel Springer (Welt)



Wenn Du etwas stichhaltiges entgegenzusetzen hast, dann tu das bitte. Dass der Artikel von der "Welt" ist und damit offenbar von einem Deinem Feindbilder, ist eher Zufall. Willst Du bestreiten, dass es tödlich ist, wenn man zu viel Wasser zu sich nimmt? Dann informier Dich bitte. Außerdem möchte ich ERNEUT erwähnen, dass das ja nur ein von mir absichtlich überspitztes Beispiel ist, warum ich es für falsch halte, Schlagwörter wie "chemisch" mit einer negativen Konnotation zu belegen. Eine Intention, die Dir offenbar immer noch nicht klar geworden ist, jedenfalls gehtst Du nicht darauf ein.

Das ist nicht meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge sondern einfach gesunder Menschenverstand.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Willst Du bestreiten, dass es tödlich ist, wenn man zu viel Wasser zu sich nimmt?



Das gilt letztendlich für alles.
Die Dosis macht das Gift.


----------



## Grestorn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt letztendlich für alles.
> Die Dosis macht das Gift.



Sag ich doch.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.



Ich weiß, ich habs nur mal vor gehoben, damit das allen klar ist.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt letztendlich für alles.
> Die Dosis macht das Gift.


Hmm, gilt das auch für Thalidomid?


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*

Natürlich. Sogar für Dioxin.


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, gilt das auch für Thalidomid?



Eigentlich sogar ein schlechtes Beispiel. Da für die meisten Personengruppen ungefährlich.


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, gilt das auch für Thalidomid?


Natürlich, das ist ein gut funktionierendes Schlaf- und Beruhigungsmittel. Man sollte es halt nicht bei Schwangeren einsetzen. 
In angemessener Dosis passiert bei nicht-Schwangeren gar nix (also die Dosis machts).


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rÃ¤t BevÃ¶lkerung zu HamsterkÃ¤ufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, gilt das auch für Thalidomid?



Tja, das ist eben das Problem. Bei einem bestimmten Szenario -- in diesem Fall eine Schwangerschaft -- kann es zu Störungen kommen.
Schlimm ist nur, dass anfangs wieder verschleiert und vertuscht wurde. Da kann ich mich mehr drüber aufregen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Natürlich. Sogar für Dioxin.


Sicher, dass bei Contergan die Chiralität keine Rolle gespielt hat? Linksdrehende/rechtsdrehende Aminosäuren usw., wenn da was wegen der Drehrichtung grundsätzlich was nicht kompatibel ist, spielt die Dosis da überhaupt noch eine Rolle?
Jedenfalls hat sich die tolle Pharmaindustrie damals garantiert nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.


OField schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar ein schlechtes Beispiel. Da für die meisten Personengruppen ungefährlich.


Bitte, ich kann auch noch "bessere" Beispiele bringen, wenn du meinst, dass Contergan ein schlechtes sei.
Wie sieht's denn mit 2,3,7,8-Tetrachlordibenzodioxin aus?
Nichts anderes als Gift, das hat für Mensch, Natur oder überhaupt irgendwas rein gar keinen Nutzen. Dass die Entlaubungsmittel der US-Streitkräfte damals in Vietnam damit verseucht waren, hat irgendwie keinen interessiert und die Amis scheren sich scheinbar bis heute nicht um die Opfer der Langzeitschäden davon.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit 2,3,7,8-Tetrachlordibenzodioxin aus?



Aber diese Verbindung entsteht nicht auf natürlichem Wege.
Dass der Mensch irgendwas zusammenbrutzeln kann, ist bekannt.


----------

